# Update: First cycle clomid 50 mg days 3-7 who's with me till BFP or AF!



## samoorah1983

Just finished my last pill of clomid days 3-7 .. This is my first cycle taking clomid for the first time, been TTC for almost 3 years.. Alright ladies let's have some sharing with symptoms, venting, complaining we're All here together to support each other .. Come on ladies let's get Rollin!! 

Hope for a BFP .. Who would like to join me?? BFP or AF ??? We're here holding hands together till the End!! :dust::dust: to all!!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Anyone???


----------



## Hoping Julie

I took my 2nd rnd of clomid days 2-6 this cycle. I chose not to use opks or temping this month as it made time go so slowly last month. I finished my pills 12/27. i may have o'd no clue lol! I'm bd every other day i used robitussin for about 4 days along with fish oil and prenatals! fx'd Is this your first day after the last pill?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

I took my first round of clomid this month. (50 MG) I took last pill today. I took from day 3 to day 7. I am very nervous. I had 2 miscarriages last year and have been having trouble getting preggo again now. I am here if you want to be my partner in conceiving lol


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> I took my 2nd rnd of clomid days 2-6 this cycle. I chose not to use opks or temping this month as it made time go so slowly last month. I finished my pills 12/27. i may have o'd no clue lol! I'm bd every other day i used robitussin for about 4 days along with fish oil and prenatals! fx'd Is this your first day after the last pill?

Yaay!!! This two week wait is gonna be fun.. I'm trying to make it fun as possible to keep our stress and anxiety down.. :happydance: today I took the last pill, it's my first round. So tomorrow is the first day of the actual 5 day countdown to :sex:... Lol hope it would be my month.. I'm taking gummi prenatal+iron+ calcium.. And this month going to be first time using Preseed.. Let's get our BFP


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> I took my first round of clomid this month. (50 MG) I took last pill today. I took from day 3 to day 7. I am very nervous. I had 2 miscarriages last year and have been having trouble getting preggo again now. I am here if you want to be my partner in conceiving lol

Yaaaay!!! Same time as each other.. I'm new at this I am nervous too.. I never had a BFP ever.. I ovulate every month but my period is a little messed up 28-34 day cycle.. Wanna make this journey through.. So how long have you been ttc? And I would love to be your partner in trying to conceive!!!:dust:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Well a little history on me...I have 2 kids. Girl will be 4 in Feb and boy will be 2 in March. March of last year I miscarried at 7 weeks. Then got pregnant immediately and had my 3rd ultrsound at 13 weeks and no heartbeat was detected. Had to have D & C July 6th. They did chromosome testing and everything came back normal. It was a girl...Since then have been ttc and had no luck. I have PCOS and am on Metformin 1000 mg daily. Taking low dosage aspirin daily (dr said this would help since the last mc was a heart issue) and day 3-7 took clomid. First round. Guessing in about 5-9 days I will be trying. Gotta go get an ovulation tester kit tomorrow. I looked up the robitussin thing and figured I would get that tomorrow too...So yeah...I'm getting discouraged. I know everyone in these circumstances must be going through the same feelings as me...I hate this. The waiting game is horrible! I don't know all the codes or slang on these things so sorry if this was a little long. What about you?


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Well a little history on me...I have 2 kids. Girl will be 4 in Feb and boy will be 2 in March. March of last year I miscarried at 7 weeks. Then got pregnant immediately and had my 3rd ultrsound at 13 weeks and no heartbeat was detected. Had to have D & C July 6th. They did chromosome testing and everything came back normal. It was a girl...Since then have been ttc and had no luck. I have PCOS and am on Metformin 1000 mg daily. Taking low dosage aspirin daily (dr said this would help since the last mc was a heart issue) and day 3-7 took clomid. First round. Guessing in about 5-9 days I will be trying. Gotta go get an ovulation tester kit tomorrow. I looked up the robitussin thing and figured I would get that tomorrow too...So yeah...I'm getting discouraged. I know everyone in these circumstances must be going through the same feelings as me...I hate this. The waiting game is horrible! I don't know all the codes or slang on these things so sorry if this was a little long. What about you?

Sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking to find out baby has no heartbeat.. I hope this cycle works out well for all of us.. Well about me I'm 28 Husband 29 both healthy.. Hubby smokes.. Bad habit needs to go:pop: been trying to conceive almost 3 years now.. No fertility issues , but I took clomid on my own got the pills from Dubai.. My sister in law got them for me and told me to take em and go for it.. I was like ok what do I have to lose!? But I recently got new health insurance and new OB .. She told me to go through it this month and next month she wants to do blood work and u/s if I didn't get pregnant this cycle.. Hope we get our dream BFP!!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well a little history on me...I have 2 kids. Girl will be 4 in Feb and boy will be 2 in March. March of last year I miscarried at 7 weeks. Then got pregnant immediately and had my 3rd ultrsound at 13 weeks and no heartbeat was detected. Had to have D & C July 6th. They did chromosome testing and everything came back normal. It was a girl...Since then have been ttc and had no luck. I have PCOS and am on Metformin 1000 mg daily. Taking low dosage aspirin daily (dr said this would help since the last mc was a heart issue) and day 3-7 took clomid. First round. Guessing in about 5-9 days I will be trying. Gotta go get an ovulation tester kit tomorrow. I looked up the robitussin thing and figured I would get that tomorrow too...So yeah...I'm getting discouraged. I know everyone in these circumstances must be going through the same feelings as me...I hate this. The waiting game is horrible! I don't know all the codes or slang on these things so sorry if this was a little long. What about you?
> 
> Sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking to find out baby has no heartbeat.. I hope this cycle works out well for all of us.. Well about me I'm 28 Husband 29 both healthy.. Hubby smokes.. Bad habit needs to go:pop: been trying to conceive almost 3 years now.. No fertility issues , but I took clomid on my own got the pills from Dubai.. My sister in law got them for me and told me to take em and go for it.. I was like ok what do I have to lose!? But I recently got new health insurance and new OB .. She told me to go through it this month and next month she wants to do blood work and u/s if I didn't get pregnant this cycle.. Hope we get our dream BFP!!!Click to expand...

Wow, 3 years! I can't imagine how hard that must be. I am 28 too :) Hubby is 27. We are healthy for the most part. I smoked for 9 years but when I found out I was pregnant with my first I quit cold turkey. That was the hardest thing I have ever done. We both could lose 20 pounds or so...I hope that we all have good news as well. I have 5 tests waiting to be used lol I didn't know you could get clomid with out having to go through the dr...I would have started a few months ago. What mg are you on?


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well a little history on me...I have 2 kids. Girl will be 4 in Feb and boy will be 2 in March. March of last year I miscarried at 7 weeks. Then got pregnant immediately and had my 3rd ultrsound at 13 weeks and no heartbeat was detected. Had to have D & C July 6th. They did chromosome testing and everything came back normal. It was a girl...Since then have been ttc and had no luck. I have PCOS and am on Metformin 1000 mg daily. Taking low dosage aspirin daily (dr said this would help since the last mc was a heart issue) and day 3-7 took clomid. First round. Guessing in about 5-9 days I will be trying. Gotta go get an ovulation tester kit tomorrow. I looked up the robitussin thing and figured I would get that tomorrow too...So yeah...I'm getting discouraged. I know everyone in these circumstances must be going through the same feelings as me...I hate this. The waiting game is horrible! I don't know all the codes or slang on these things so sorry if this was a little long. What about you?
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking to find out baby has no heartbeat.. I hope this cycle works out well for all of us.. Well about me I'm 28 Husband 29 both healthy.. Hubby smokes.. Bad habit needs to go:pop: been trying to conceive almost 3 years now.. No fertility issues , but I took clomid on my own got the pills from Dubai.. My sister in law got them for me and told me to take em and go for it.. I was like ok what do I have to lose!? But I recently got new health insurance and new OB .. She told me to go through it this month and next month she wants to do blood work and u/s if I didn't get pregnant this cycle.. Hope we get our dream BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, 3 years! I can't imagine how hard that must be. I am 28 too :) Hubby is 27. We are healthy for the most part. I smoked for 9 years but when I found out I was pregnant with my first I quit cold turkey. That was the hardest thing I have ever done. We both could lose 20 pounds or so...I hope that we all have good news as well. I have 5 tests waiting to be used lol I didn't know you could get clomid with out having to go through the dr...I would have started a few months ago. What mg are you on?Click to expand...

I am using 50mg I'm hoping I see some progress!! Lool .. Yesterday I bought clear blue ovulation test 20 sticks from Walgreens frickin cost me $50 bucks. Lol I already have the clear blue fertility monitor but I didn't set it up when I had my period so I had to go out and buy em.. Doctor said I should start testing on the 8th.. I took the risk with taking the clomid on my own.. It's been 3 long years.. I can wait any longer!! Can't wait to start getting busy!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Lol I am also 28, How weird is that? Im also trying to keep things mellow this month! Last month i was a nightmare. last month i took 50 mg this month its 100. The mood swings arent quite as bad this month, nut last month around 4-5 days after last pill i was really emotional. fingers crossed and baby dust to you ladies


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> Lol I am also 28, How weird is that? Im also trying to keep things mellow this month! Last month i was a nightmare. last month i took 50 mg this month its 100. The mood swings arent quite as bad this month, nut last month around 4-5 days after last pill i was really emotional. fingers crossed and baby dust to you ladies

So cool same age !! Did you take clomid this cycle? And does the clomid take its affect after your finished with the last pill?


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> So cool same age !! Did you take clomid this cycle? And does the clomid take its affect after your finished with the last pill?

Yes i finished 100 mg on 12/27. And i still have s/e. Emotional and crampy. same as last month (50 mg) basically. Except for now i have cold symptoms :/. When was your last pill? Sorry If you already posted it before


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well a little history on me...I have 2 kids. Girl will be 4 in Feb and boy will be 2 in March. March of last year I miscarried at 7 weeks. Then got pregnant immediately and had my 3rd ultrsound at 13 weeks and no heartbeat was detected. Had to have D & C July 6th. They did chromosome testing and everything came back normal. It was a girl...Since then have been ttc and had no luck. I have PCOS and am on Metformin 1000 mg daily. Taking low dosage aspirin daily (dr said this would help since the last mc was a heart issue) and day 3-7 took clomid. First round. Guessing in about 5-9 days I will be trying. Gotta go get an ovulation tester kit tomorrow. I looked up the robitussin thing and figured I would get that tomorrow too...So yeah...I'm getting discouraged. I know everyone in these circumstances must be going through the same feelings as me...I hate this. The waiting game is horrible! I don't know all the codes or slang on these things so sorry if this was a little long. What about you?
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking to find out baby has no heartbeat.. I hope this cycle works out well for all of us.. Well about me I'm 28 Husband 29 both healthy.. Hubby smokes.. Bad habit needs to go:pop: been trying to conceive almost 3 years now.. No fertility issues , but I took clomid on my own got the pills from Dubai.. My sister in law got them for me and told me to take em and go for it.. I was like ok what do I have to lose!? But I recently got new health insurance and new OB .. She told me to go through it this month and next month she wants to do blood work and u/s if I didn't get pregnant this cycle.. Hope we get our dream BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, 3 years! I can't imagine how hard that must be. I am 28 too :) Hubby is 27. We are healthy for the most part. I smoked for 9 years but when I found out I was pregnant with my first I quit cold turkey. That was the hardest thing I have ever done. We both could lose 20 pounds or so...I hope that we all have good news as well. I have 5 tests waiting to be used lol I didn't know you could get clomid with out having to go through the dr...I would have started a few months ago. What mg are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> I am using 50mg I'm hoping I see some progress!! Lool .. Yesterday I bought clear blue ovulation test 20 sticks from Walgreens frickin cost me $50 bucks. Lol I already have the clear blue fertility monitor but I didn't set it up when I had my period so I had to go out and buy em.. Doctor said I should start testing on the 8th.. I took the risk with taking the clomid on my own.. It's been 3 long years.. I can wait any longer!! Can't wait to start getting busy!!Click to expand...

Well I just got home from Wal-Mart. Bought some equate brand "Tussin" it has the Guaifenesin in it that is suppose to make your cervical mucous better. So now I have to start taking that 3 times a day until after ovulation. I bought answer brand ovulation tests. Came with 20 and a pregnancy test for 19.97. Sigh...I sure hope this works first round! It is expensive to ttc. My tests said to start testing 3 days after your period stopped so I went ahead and took one today because my cylcle stopped on my 5th day now I am on day 8. Well fixing to go cook supper. Look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> So cool same age !! Did you take clomid this cycle? And does the clomid take its affect after your finished with the last pill?
> 
> Yes i finished 100 mg on 12/27. And i still have s/e. Emotional and crampy. same as last month (50 mg) basically. Except for now i have cold symptoms :/. When was your last pill? Sorry If you already posted it beforeClick to expand...

Hey there, it is a little cool that we are all the same age :thumbup: I am wondering when the side effects will kick in. I had some mild cramping on one side on cycle day 5 but other than that haven't really had much. I'm tired but that is the norm around here. Chasing after a my kids keeps me pretty busy! I have done a little research and I am getting concerned that maybe because I am heavier that maybe I should be on a heavier dosage of Clomid. I guess the doctor knows best though right?:shrug: Between the Clomid, Aspirin, Metformin, Robitussin, and vitamins I feel like I am a walking pharmacy! I just wanted to wish you luck this month! I am very hopeful that we will all have wonderful news soon!:happydance:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Hey there, it is a little cool that we are all the same age :thumbup: I am wondering when the side effects will kick in. I had some mild cramping on one side on cycle day 5 but other than that haven't really had much. I'm tired but that is the norm around here. Chasing after a my kids keeps me pretty busy! I have done a little research and I am getting concerned that maybe because I am heavier that maybe I should be on a heavier dosage of Clomid. I guess the doctor knows best though right?:shrug: Between the Clomid, Aspirin, Metformin, Robitussin, and vitamins I feel like I am a walking pharmacy! I just wanted to wish you luck this month! I am very hopeful that we will all have wonderful news soon!:happydance:

Lol i have felt like a pharmacy too with all the supps and robitussin and whatnot. The worst s/e i have had the past two months is the blues during the 2ww. and bloating and cramping. oh and increased appetite.. ugh! LOL If i dont turn up pg im taking a month break from the clomid. fx'd for us all. I wouldnt worry about the dosage.. I just read about a woman that is expecting trips off first rnd of 50 mgs


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there, it is a little cool that we are all the same age :thumbup: I am wondering when the side effects will kick in. I had some mild cramping on one side on cycle day 5 but other than that haven't really had much. I'm tired but that is the norm around here. Chasing after a my kids keeps me pretty busy! I have done a little research and I am getting concerned that maybe because I am heavier that maybe I should be on a heavier dosage of Clomid. I guess the doctor knows best though right?:shrug: Between the Clomid, Aspirin, Metformin, Robitussin, and vitamins I feel like I am a walking pharmacy! I just wanted to wish you luck this month! I am very hopeful that we will all have wonderful news soon!:happydance:
> 
> Lol i have felt like a pharmacy too with all the supps and robitussin and whatnot. The worst s/e i have had the past two months is the blues during the 2ww. and bloating and cramping. oh and increased appetite.. ugh! LOL If i dont turn up pg im taking a month break from the clomid. fx'd for us all. I wouldnt worry about the dosage.. I just read about a woman that is expecting trips off first rnd of 50 mgsClick to expand...

Well that makes me feel better. I don't want triplets but I know that there is a higher chance of multiples when taking clomid. The provera sucked bad...trying to get my periods to start so I could start taking the clomid. I have PCOS and it made me cramp horribly and have an intense period. Julie do you have any kids? Sorry if you had already mentioned it. I have read so many forums and stuff that I can't keep things straight :wacko:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Well that makes me feel better. I don't want triplets but I know that there is a higher chance of multiples when taking clomid. The provera sucked bad...trying to get my periods to start so I could start taking the clomid. I have PCOS and it made me cramp horribly and have an intense period. Julie do you have any kids? Sorry if you had already mentioned it. I have read so many forums and stuff that I can't keep things straight :wacko:

I have heard the provera sucks! Yuck sorry you had to deal with that. I hear you triplets scares me, twins sounds appealing, but one will certainly do! I have two teenage step kids (hubby is older then me) The oldest lives with us while the younger chose to finish school with her mom. you have two younger ones correct?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well that makes me feel better. I don't want triplets but I know that there is a higher chance of multiples when taking clomid. The provera sucked bad...trying to get my periods to start so I could start taking the clomid. I have PCOS and it made me cramp horribly and have an intense period. Julie do you have any kids? Sorry if you had already mentioned it. I have read so many forums and stuff that I can't keep things straight :wacko:
> 
> I have heard the provera sucks! Yuck sorry you had to deal with that. I hear you triplets scares me, twins sounds appealing, but one will certainly do! I have two teenage step kids (hubby is older then me) The oldest lives with us while the younger chose to finish school with her mom. you have two younger ones correct?Click to expand...

Yep, my daughter will be 4 on feb 10th and my son will be 2 on march 16th. That is why I am so stumped on what is going on with my body. I really want 1 more. I can't imagine what ya'll are going through with ttc with your first. I was married 5 years before we conceived my daughter though. We didn't use protection but I wasn't going crazy checking my cm and taking all these meds then either. So I live near Atlanta GA, where ya'll from? I'm trying to take my mind of all the baby stuff so my stress will not play a roll in me ovulating. We have been through a lot lately and I think that has effected me too. Anyways...[-o&lt; I'm hoping and praying we don't have to go through these struggles much longer!!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Yep, my daughter will be 4 on feb 10th and my son will be 2 on march 16th. That is why I am so stumped on what is going on with my body. I really want 1 more. I can't imagine what ya'll are going through with ttc with your first. I was married 5 years before we conceived my daughter though. We didn't use protection but I wasn't going crazy checking my cm and taking all these meds then either. So I live near Atlanta GA, where ya'll from? I'm trying to take my mind of all the baby stuff so my stress will not play a roll in me ovulating. We have been through a lot lately and I think that has effected me too. Anyways...[-o&lt; I'm hoping and praying we don't have to go through these struggles much longer!!!

Im assuming those are your two little ones in the pic? They are adorable! We have also been under some stress.. My hubby had to wait forever for the army to approve a vasectomy reversal, then we had to wait even more to find out it was successful (hooray!) Just for me to have ovulation problems :( But anyways we are stationed in Texas and love it here. I have a brother stationed in Georgia though and he loves it there. Im wishing i had a beer right about now LOL


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, my daughter will be 4 on feb 10th and my son will be 2 on march 16th. That is why I am so stumped on what is going on with my body. I really want 1 more. I can't imagine what ya'll are going through with ttc with your first. I was married 5 years before we conceived my daughter though. We didn't use protection but I wasn't going crazy checking my cm and taking all these meds then either. So I live near Atlanta GA, where ya'll from? I'm trying to take my mind of all the baby stuff so my stress will not play a roll in me ovulating. We have been through a lot lately and I think that has effected me too. Anyways...[-o&lt; I'm hoping and praying we don't have to go through these struggles much longer!!!
> 
> Im assuming those are your two little ones in the pic? They are adorable! We have also been under some stress.. My hubby had to wait forever for the army to approve a vasectomy reversal, then we had to wait even more to find out it was successful (hooray!) Just for me to have ovulation problems :( But anyways we are stationed in Texas and love it here. I have a brother stationed in Georgia though and he loves it there. Im wishing i had a beer right about now LOLClick to expand...

LMAO. A margarita would be great! That is great that the reversal worked! I think everyone is going through tough times right now. We lost our house last year, 2 babies, our dog died, and then unable to conceive. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger though right? I am really trying to keep an optimistic attitude with all of this. The pic is me and my kiddos. BTW I'm Natalie if I haven't already told ya'll. I am not trying to hide my identity or anything. When I signed up it told me to pick a name that didn't give my identity away but I want to make new friends and have people that are going through the same thing as me to talk to. I feel like I am going crazy with all my friends around me not even trying to get pregnant and me trying like crazy and it not working!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> LMAO. A margarita would be great! That is great that the reversal worked! I think everyone is going through tough times right now. We lost our house last year, 2 babies, our dog died, and then unable to conceive. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger though right? I am really trying to keep an optimistic attitude with all of this. The pic is me and my kiddos. BTW I'm Natalie if I haven't already told ya'll. I am not trying to hide my identity or anything. When I signed up it told me to pick a name that didn't give my identity away but I want to make new friends and have people that are going through the same thing as me to talk to. I feel like I am going crazy with all my friends around me not even trying to get pregnant and me trying like crazy and it not working!

So sorry for your losses. You are right it does make us stronger in the end, but sometimes, somedays its hard to see it that way! And i hear you, I look at fb and am like ooooh your pregnant... again... and your like f****** 12 lol. So amazingly frustrating!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> LMAO. A margarita would be great! That is great that the reversal worked! I think everyone is going through tough times right now. We lost our house last year, 2 babies, our dog died, and then unable to conceive. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger though right? I am really trying to keep an optimistic attitude with all of this. The pic is me and my kiddos. BTW I'm Natalie if I haven't already told ya'll. I am not trying to hide my identity or anything. When I signed up it told me to pick a name that didn't give my identity away but I want to make new friends and have people that are going through the same thing as me to talk to. I feel like I am going crazy with all my friends around me not even trying to get pregnant and me trying like crazy and it not working!
> 
> So sorry for your losses. You are right it does make us stronger in the end, but sometimes, somedays its hard to see it that way! And i hear you, I look at fb and am like ooooh your pregnant... again... and your like f****** 12 lol. So amazingly frustrating!Click to expand...

lmao I am glad I am not the only one that thinks like that. I mean don't get me wrong I am happy for them but sometimes I feel like they are rubbing it in...They know I am trying and they talk about how bad the side effects of pregnancy are. I'd love to have them! So other than feeling sad and tired did you have any other side effects? I've heard they can make you feel pregnant (achy boobs, tired, moody, crampy)


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> lmao I am glad I am not the only one that thinks like that. I mean don't get me wrong I am happy for them but sometimes I feel like they are rubbing it in...They know I am trying and they talk about how bad the side effects of pregnancy are. I'd love to have them! So other than feeling sad and tired did you have any other side effects? I've heard they can make you feel pregnant (achy boobs, tired, moody, crampy)

I hear you. One girl in particular is driving me insane! Last month I swore i was pregnant i had all they symptoms at one point. I was naseaus, exhausted, my already big boobs took on their own zip code and was even a day late, but af hit me. I was crushed


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> lmao I am glad I am not the only one that thinks like that. I mean don't get me wrong I am happy for them but sometimes I feel like they are rubbing it in...They know I am trying and they talk about how bad the side effects of pregnancy are. I'd love to have them! So other than feeling sad and tired did you have any other side effects? I've heard they can make you feel pregnant (achy boobs, tired, moody, crampy)
> 
> I hear you. One girl in particular is driving me insane! Last month I swore i was pregnant i had all they symptoms at one point. I was naseaus, exhausted, my already big boobs took on their own zip code and was even a day late, but af hit me. I was crushedClick to expand...

:sad1:I know that feeling. I have been over a week late and got so excited only to have reality hit me (aka af) I always have those side effects before I have my period so it is difficult for me to tell. I am mostly worried about miscarrying again. If it happens for the 3rd time I think I will just stop trying. It takes such an emotional toll on you. We will beat this though! We are doing everything in our power to out smart our uterus'! hehe


----------



## Tweak0605

Can I join you ladies? 

I'm currently on CD6 and it's my first cycle of Clomid. Taking it CD5-9, 50 mg. We've been trying for over a year, and have had 2 miscarriages. One a MMC which resulted in a D&C and an early miscarriage 2 months later. Since then, we've had trouble conceiving. 

Anyone have any symptoms? I've been having major cramping and backaches today.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I'm currently on CD6 and it's my first cycle of Clomid. Taking it CD5-9, 50 mg. We've been trying for over a year, and have had 2 miscarriages. One a MMC which resulted in a D&C and an early miscarriage 2 months later. Since then, we've had trouble conceiving.
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I've been having major cramping and backaches today.

I am having trouble conceiving after my d&c too. I miscarried at 7 weeks but passed everything and conceived right away. Had a couple of ultrasounds and everything looked good but then the heart stopped. Had to do a d&c and then we had 1 cycle and started trying again immediately. No luck...Had some cramping on day 5. But I am on day 3 to 7 with clomid. I am hoping for baby dust for all of us!!! :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks hun. :hugs:

We didn't have any ultrasounds with our first, until that fateful one. Went in at 10 weeks, and the baby passed at 7w5d and there was no heartbeat. I was by myself too, as my husband was at school. The one and only ultrasound I've had, and it wasn't good. I'm praying this cycle of Clomid works for us. I'm starting to 'forget' what it's like to be pregnant, if that makes sense. I want that happiness again.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Thanks hun. :hugs:
> 
> We didn't have any ultrasounds with our first, until that fateful one. Went in at 10 weeks, and the baby passed at 7w5d and there was no heartbeat. I was by myself too, as my husband was at school. The one and only ultrasound I've had, and it wasn't good. I'm praying this cycle of Clomid works for us. I'm starting to 'forget' what it's like to be pregnant, if that makes sense. I want that happiness again.

Well I am high risk is the only reason they did so many. I always am nervous when they do ultrasounds... I actually ended up going to the ER with the last one that I lost because something just didn't feel right. I was by myself and they told me there was no fetal heart movement and to call my doc the next day. Then had to go and have another u/s and they confirmed and scheduled the d&c for the next day. I was 13 weeks. Baby's heart stopped beating at 12 weeks. Glad that we can support each other through such a difficult time! :dust: Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh hun. It sucks to go through that by yourself. :( I think my whole world just started slowing down and I couldn't focus when I heard what the tech said. I know next time I'm gonna be a nervous wreck the whole pregnancy!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Oh hun. It sucks to go through that by yourself. :( I think my whole world just started slowing down and I couldn't focus when I heard what the tech said. I know next time I'm gonna be a nervous wreck the whole pregnancy!

We will be nervous wrecks together! Maybe we can go through all of that together too. That would be great!:happydance:


----------



## cupcakemomof2

I'm with you, except for I was on 100mg this month, and had to stop on the second day of taking the pill due to intolerable symptoms. Going back to 50mg this month! Here's to hoping we get our BFP's!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

cupcakemomof2 said:


> I'm with you, except for I was on 100mg this month, and had to stop on the second day of taking the pill due to intolerable symptoms. Going back to 50mg this month! Here's to hoping we get our BFP's!

What symptoms were you having? I am nervous about the side effects that are going to happen when it gets closer to ovulation. I've heard some horrible stories! I hope we get our :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

cupcakemomof2 said:


> I'm with you, except for I was on 100mg this month, and had to stop on the second day of taking the pill due to intolerable symptoms. Going back to 50mg this month! Here's to hoping we get our BFP's!

What kind of symptoms were you having? I'm with hopeful - I've heard some side effects closer to ovulation time that are bad. FX'd for all of us!



hopefulmommy2 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun. It sucks to go through that by yourself. :( I think my whole world just started slowing down and I couldn't focus when I heard what the tech said. I know next time I'm gonna be a nervous wreck the whole pregnancy!
> 
> We will be nervous wrecks together! Maybe we can go through all of that together too. That would be great!:happydance:Click to expand...

That would be awesome! Having someone that's been through what I've have would be great! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Wow, ladies, I just looked at the calendar and realized my due date would have been tomorrow. I found a poem online that I am posting to let you all see. I hope that it will help me cope better and I hope you all do not mind...


Mommy's Arms Are Empty

Today is the due date
For you to be born.
But all I have is
An emptiness to mourn.

Mommy's arms are empty
With no baby to hold.
My heart feels heavy.
The weather is cold.

This should have been the time
For the anticipation of your arrival.
But no one seems to be remembering
To share in my grief or sorrow.

You were a life
Created from love.
You were a gift
That was sent from above.

Why couldn't you join us
To become a family of four.
You'd have had parents who loved you
And a brother whom you'd adore.

But Mommy's arms are empty
With no baby to hold.
My heart feels heavy.
The weather is cold.

Grandpa's birthday is getting nearer.
The date we told your brother you would be here.
Instead of excitement, joy, and celebration,
I shed yet another tear.

Your nursery is still the computer room.
Your bassinet is down in a box.
Your blankies remain folded
With your tiny baby clothes and your cute little socks.

There isn't a day that goes by
When I haven't thought of you.
Calculating how far along my pregnancy would be
Or how big my tummy would be getting, too.

But Mommy's arms are empty
With no baby to hold.
My heart feels heavy.
The weather is cold.

I know that you have gone
To a much better place.
Knowing that the grace of God
Is shining on your face.

I see another baby.
I think of you then, too.
Wondering what you'd have looked like
As you giggle, cry, and coo.

But I will never know these things
Because you will never be here.
But in my heart you'll always be
My baby, my angel, my dear.

It doesn't make it easier.
For the pain I have is still here.
I will never forget you, my little one.
That fact remains quite clear.

But Mommy's arms are empty
With no baby to hold.
My heart feels heavy.
The weather is still cold.


(c) Lori Jager All Rights Reserved


----------



## Hoping Julie

Hooray!!! To add to my stress we just adopted a cat for my step son (he got straight A's for the semester for the first time ever WHHOOO!) AND My dog is being completely psychotic and intolerable


----------



## Hoping Julie

And i think that poem is sad and pretty. again so very sorry for your loss


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Hooray!!! To add to my stress we just adopted a cat for my step son (he got straight A's for the semester for the first time ever WHHOOO!) AND My dog is being completely psychotic and intolerable

He will adjust. My cat was acting crazy when we adopted a dog. The dog just wanted to play and she would hiss and bat at him. He finally left her alone then she was wanting to play. lol


----------



## Tweak0605

Hopeful - that's a beautiful poem :cry: my 2nd edd is in a month :( big hugs for strength for you tomorrow :hugs:

Hoping - yay a kitty! Your dog will calm down eventually, its just the scent of a new animal. I'm sure theyll be friends :)


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ok so, My kid just asked us awhile ago if we will give him permission to stay at his friend's house over night tomorrow (he is 16 and the family is very responsible) So we said of course!!!! Adult time WHOOOOO! Omg I'm breaking out the champagne and stripper pole tomorrow :D


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Ok so, My kid just asked us awhile ago if we will give him permission to stay at his friend's house over night tomorrow (he is 16 and the family is very responsible) So we said of course!!!! Adult time WHOOOOO! Omg I'm breaking out the champagne and stripper pole tomorrow :D

:thumbup:Yay! I wish I could have some adult time! Have fun tomorrow and don't get into to much trouble! :drunk:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ok so for the past few days i have had a really stuffy/runny nose, but with no other cold symptoms? Im prly reading too much into it


----------



## Tweak0605

Hoping Julie said:


> Ok so for the past few days i have had a really stuffy/runny nose, but with no other cold symptoms? Im prly reading too much into it

What cycle day are you on?

I had crazzzzzzzyyy mood swings today. Every little thing DH did pissed me off. :growlmad: I told him it was probably the Clomid too. He said oh great, and that's when I told him "what do you think it'll be like when I'm pregnant again? Remember last time?" I feel bad for him, but we bought something he wanted so he's happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Lets see i believe cd 17. I had major mood swings last cycle of clomid, this cycle has been more of just a unexplainanble sadness sort of thing


----------



## Tweak0605

Hoping Julie said:


> Lets see i believe cd 17. I had major mood swings last cycle of clomid, this cycle has been more of just a unexplainanble sadness sort of thing

I'm sorry about the sadness :( Do you think you've O'd already? How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Hoping Julie

Im not sure if i did. (didnt monitor) However i had a lil ewcm starting cd 9.. early i know. Some cramping, now its lotiony cm but cervix is still high and soft (usually drops low around this time of cycle) so its just hard to say


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Im not sure if i did. (didnt monitor) However i had a lil ewcm starting cd 9.. early i know. Some cramping, now its lotiony cm but cervix is still high and soft (usually drops low around this time of cycle) so its just hard to say

I know this sounds strange but I have never been able to check my cervix. It is always so high I can't feel it. Even my ob has said wow it is high every time she checked me. I'm jealous that I can't check mine. Julie I have started to have headaches now. Maybe you are having implantation cramping? (Hoping!)


----------



## Hoping Julie

It took me a while before i could distinguish between my cervix and vaginal wall.. I felt like a total perv with my hand up my business 24/7 :dohh: I wish i could never feel it that way i wouldnt be so obsessed with it!! BUT if im not pg this cycle i need to start working out.. im getting stretch marks on my hips ](*,)


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies!! Back. Now up to date status OB said to start ovulation testing tomorrow but I'm so anxious and didn't want to wait so I started testing last night.. Did one yesterday evening nothing.. Tested this evening I got a the smiley face I was shocked!! My period ended on the 3rd of Jan... Is it possible I could ovulate early from a 28-31 or 34 day cycle? And today when I used the bathroom sorry tmi!! I had a tinge red in my cm.. It was first time I see that... I'm so excited now!! Gonna start gettin busy!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

It is possible to ovulate late or early on clomid, I think thats why the general rule is to bd at least every other day. Fx'd for us all!!! And Natalie, I'm hoping its implantation. I have thick brownish cm (sorry tmi!!) but idk if im just checking my cervix too often and i have irritated it. Anything is possible UGH lol But dh and i took a long walk today it helped my blues go away considerably.. Oh and update... 2 monster breakouts out of nowhere. the skin all over my body is dry and itchy, but my face is greasy ewwww


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> It is possible to ovulate late or early on clomid, I think thats why the general rule is to bd at least every other day. Fx'd for us all!!! And Natalie, I'm hoping its implantation. I have thick brownish cm (sorry tmi!!) but idk if im just checking my cervix too often and i have irritated it. Anything is possible UGH lol But dh and i took a long walk today it helped my blues go away considerably.. Oh and update... 2 monster breakouts out of nowhere. the skin all over my body is dry and itchy, but my face is greasy ewwww

I can't wait this a new step for me so I'm ready for anything....sorry bout u breaking out, I guess it's stress makes you go mad!! Loool :dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

I am hoping that it is implantation. I def agree about the whole stress thing. And the dry itchy skin has been getting me lately too...I thought it was just the cold weather but that is a weird side effect. When can you test? I started opk testing yesterday. Haven't had my surge yet but I'm still hoping it will be soon! Hubby was off yesterday and today so that would have been perfect. Oh well!


----------



## Hoping Julie

The soonest I could test with a frer is the 14th.. Im due for :witch: onmy friggin birthday


----------



## samoorah1983

After I showed hubby ovulation smiley on the test , he was like test again.. Tested again then showed no smiley!?! Does that mean Im not ovulating yet and it's a false positive??


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> After I showed hubby ovulation smiley on the test , he was like test again.. Tested again then showed no smiley!?! Does that mean Im not ovulating yet and it's a false positive??

how many days has it been since your last pill?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> After I showed hubby ovulation smiley on the test , he was like test again.. Tested again then showed no smiley!?! Does that mean Im not ovulating yet and it's a false positive??

I'd still have sex just in case! Mine are 2 lines no smiley :( I haven't had my surge yet though. Today is Cycle day 10 for me. I've been really emotional lately though. And tired as hell....


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> The soonest I could test with a frer is the 14th.. Im due for :witch: onmy friggin birthday

Well hope your birthday present is a :bfp:!!!!!!!!! Let us know what your test says in a few days.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Well hope your birthday present is a :bfp:!!!!!!!!! Let us know what your test says in a few days.

I will thank you! I'm not really having any symptoms today.. but we shall see. And what cycle days did you take your pills? (sorry my memory is total crap right now)


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well hope your birthday present is a :bfp:!!!!!!!!! Let us know what your test says in a few days.
> 
> I will thank you! I'm not really having any symptoms today.. but we shall see. And what cycle days did you take your pills? (sorry my memory is total crap right now)Click to expand...

It's okay. I can't remember anything either...lol I took Clomid days 3-7


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ok last cycle i did 3-7 and got a positive-ish opk on cd 13


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies been helping hubby with work, then surprised me with a parrot!! Lool it was an electus parrot she was red and very pretty.. Was busy playing with her yesterday until today something wrong went with the bird and bit my mother in law in her finger, my husband and she bit my foot!! I was screaming!! Told my husband she has to go! She was so aggressive that she doesn't like people and can't even deal with her.. Can't keep her locked in the cage the whole time.. Has to let her out.. So I told him I didn't want her and she's too much work... So we took her back to her original owner. Whew!! 

Now I'm on CD 7 took clomid days 3-7.. Had a throbbing headache yesterday and slept 14 hours it was crazaay!! Haven't slept like this since I was a teenager!! Been feeling tired lately been testing for a positive OPK since Jan.6th till today so far so good.. 


hoping to get lucky this month.. Ladies did you feel any symptoms after the clomid last pill?


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies been helping hubby with work, then surprised me with a parrot!! Lool it was an electus parrot she was red and very pretty.. Was busy playing with her yesterday until today something wrong went with the bird and bit my mother in law in her finger, my husband and she bit my foot!! I was screaming!! Told my husband she has to go! She was so aggressive that she doesn't like people and can't even deal with her.. Can't keep her locked in the cage the whole time.. Has to let her out.. So I told him I didn't want her and she's too much work... So we took her back to her original owner. Whew!!
> 
> Now I'm on CD 7 took clomid days 3-7.. Had a throbbing headache yesterday and slept 14 hours it was crazaay!! Haven't slept like this since I was a teenager!! Been feeling tired lately been testing for a positive OPK since Jan.6th till today so far so good..
> 
> 
> hoping to get lucky this month.. Ladies did you feel any symptoms after the clomid last pill?

Oh no! I love birds... Just not as pets LOL. Sorry you dealt with the parrot from hell. Lets see, my first cycle of clomid i had a LOT of symptoms following the end of my pills (headache, cramping, bloating, hot flashes, motion sickness) This cycle has been much more mild (stuffy nose, some cramping, face breaking out, hot flashes only while taking the pills) So, idk what to think right now. Im on cd 19, and will probably test on Friday or Saturday so will let ya know


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies been helping hubby with work, then surprised me with a parrot!! Lool it was an electus parrot she was red and very pretty.. Was busy playing with her yesterday until today something wrong went with the bird and bit my mother in law in her finger, my husband and she bit my foot!! I was screaming!! Told my husband she has to go! She was so aggressive that she doesn't like people and can't even deal with her.. Can't keep her locked in the cage the whole time.. Has to let her out.. So I told him I didn't want her and she's too much work... So we took her back to her original owner. Whew!!
> 
> Now I'm on CD 7 took clomid days 3-7.. Had a throbbing headache yesterday and slept 14 hours it was crazaay!! Haven't slept like this since I was a teenager!! Been feeling tired lately been testing for a positive OPK since Jan.6th till today so far so good..
> 
> 
> hoping to get lucky this month.. Ladies did you feel any symptoms after the clomid last pill?
> 
> Oh no! I love birds... Just not as pets LOL. Sorry you dealt with the parrot from hell. Lets see, my first cycle of clomid i had a LOT of symptoms following the end of my pills (headache, cramping, bloating, hot flashes, motion sickness) This cycle has been much more mild (stuffy nose, some cramping, face breaking out, hot flashes only while taking the pills) So, idk what to think right now. Im on cd 19, and will probably test on Friday or Saturday so will let ya knowClick to expand...

What cd did u ovulate? How long is your cycle?


----------



## Hoping Julie

Idk when i ovulated. I chose not to use opks or temp this month as i got so worked up and stressed last clomid cycle. I feel like i maybe o'd on the 1st (just purely bc of cramping an cm) But of course I cant be sure. Lately my cycles have regulate to 28 days. I have just been dtd eod, taking vitamins, baby aspirin, fish oil, coconut oil, robitussin from 3-6 days after last pill, and preseed. So, based on the fact af started 12/22 at a 28 day cycle I should be able to test using a frer on the 13th or 14th right?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> Idk when i ovulated. I chose not to use opks or temp this month as i got so worked up and stressed last clomid cycle. I feel like i maybe o'd on the 1st (just purely bc of cramping an cm) But of course I cant be sure. Lately my cycles have regulate to 28 days. I have just been dtd eod, taking vitamins, baby aspirin, fish oil, coconut oil, robitussin from 3-6 days after last pill, and preseed. So, based on the fact af started 12/22 at a 28 day cycle I should be able to test using a frer on the 13th or 14th right?

Right..I believe you should test on the day you miss AF.. Hope for the witch to stay away..:hugs: See My cycles range from 28-34 so I'm not sure when I ovulate so I have to wait and see.. Been taking multivitamins and mucinex tablets.. Been watching CM progress I'm not dry which is a good sign.. But pressed is the one I'm confused with Lool Ive never worn tampons and I find it hard to use and put the stringe in... Can we use it like lube? Put on hubby?? Tmi sorry!! Or I have to inject in in ?


----------



## samoorah1983

What you think about experience with pressed can you use it as lube??


----------



## Hoping Julie

You dont have to use those syringe thingys!! Lol I think it makes sex too much of a "medical procedure" LOL Just put some on the hubby or have him put some in you manually


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> You dont have to use those syringe thingys!! Lol I think it makes sex too much of a "medical procedure" LOL Just put some on the hubby or have him put some in you manually

Lool ok whew!! I was stressing out about that part Lool!! :haha: I'm so ready to use it now.. Thanks for letting me know.. How's everything with you? Btw my names Summer..


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> Lool ok whew!! I was stressing out about that part Lool!! :haha: I'm so ready to use it now.. Thanks for letting me know.. How's everything with you? Btw my names Summer..

No worries! Im really not having many symptoms.. The ones im having are stuffy/runny nose, headache (tho that could be from that glass of wine) and brownish cm. Boobs are normal, no nausea, BUT for some reason tomatoes soaked in vinegar, salt and pepper taste really really good. SO, I guess all i can really do is wait... even tho i feel like this :test:


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Lool ok whew!! I was stressing out about that part Lool!! :haha: I'm so ready to use it now.. Thanks for letting me know.. How's everything with you? Btw my names Summer..
> 
> No worries! Im really not having many symptoms.. The ones im having are stuffy/runny nose, headache (tho that could be from that glass of wine) and brownish cm. Boobs are normal, no nausea, BUT for some reason tomatoes soaked in vinegar, salt and pepper taste really really good. SO, I guess all i can really do is wait... even tho i feel like this :test:Click to expand...

Hahahaa tell me about testing !! I'm totally do not have the patient to wait and test on time, but this time I'm gonna force myself to wait.. I hope you get your BFP!! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck Julie!

I took my last Clomid yesterday, and I've been very crampy all day. It feels like AF is gonna any minute. Lots of CM (making me believe it's here) and the AF type cramps. Still having some hot flashes too.


----------



## samoorah1983

Tweak0605 said:


> Good luck Julie!
> 
> I took my last Clomid yesterday, and I've been very crampy all day. It feels like AF is gonna any minute. Lots of CM (making me believe it's here) and the AF type cramps. Still having some hot flashes too.

Hii I had the same feeling like AF cramping .. When taking the pill.. I dont remember exactly what day.. Hope this cycle works out for the best!! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Gosh I hope so. I hope it means our bodies are just gearing up to release some nice eggs!


----------



## samoorah1983

Tweak0605 said:


> Gosh I hope so. I hope it means our bodies are just gearing up to release some nice eggs!

I really hope so too!! :hugs: is this your first cycle taking clomid? It's my first cycle as well... I'm on CD 7 so haven't got any positive opks yet.. Can't wait feels like forever!! Lol lets hope for the best :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

Yup, first cycle! I'm not taking OPKs till day 13 or so, because taking them too close to the last pill could give you a false positive. They say wait 2-3 days after you stop taking it, to start testing. Plus, I get very sharp ovulation cramps, so I can usually tell when I ovulate. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ty, I havent been ttc very long (6 months) But we had to wait quite a long time to get approved thru our insurance for a vasectomy reversal.. so in reality we have been wanting one badly for 2 years. how about you? (oh his sc was great 3 mnths after reversal, so good sign lol)


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Well I have had an emotional day from hell today. Side effects are getting harder to manage. I was sitting with the hubby eating lunch and all of a sudden had an urge to cry. Been emotional. Headaches are getting pretty annoying. And the robitussin is making me have tons of c/m. I feel like I am constantly having to change my panty liner (tmi sorry) No surge again today. I test around 5 before I load myself up with my dinner and drink. I am on cycle day 11 so hopefully in a few days I will ovulate! Sorry to hear about the bird being aggressive. I have too many pets! I have a bird, cat, and my fish just had babies. So I have 17 fish! lol Sorry to hear that everyone is having crappy side effects but I keep telling myself it will be worth it. (Especially if it happens for all of us this month!!!) I feel like I am going :wacko: with all these side effects and all the meds!


----------



## Hoping Julie

I went seriously b a n a n a s on my first clomid cycle, your not alone. If your not against it (i really dont think it hurts before you get your :bfp: ) maybe have a big glass of :wine: to help you relax


----------



## Hoping Julie

Update. I have never been so hungry in my life and i need to go grocery shopping baaaddd. This better be a baby and not some dumb clomid s/e GROWL


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Update. I have never been so hungry in my life and i need to go grocery shopping baaaddd. This better be a baby and not some dumb clomid s/e GROWL

Oh I hope so! I am inpatient just waiting to hear what is going to happen with you. I know you must be! I remember with my daughter I :munch: was hungry all the time while pregnant. Crossing my fingers for you! Still no LH surge for me today. I've been having bad mood swings to top off all the other side effects going on. :holly: lmao...Love this smiley haha


----------



## Hoping Julie

The clomid mood swings can be awful! I feel for you. I have never been this hungry in my life.. I ate two bowls of applesauce, peaches, meatloaf, corn dog, french fries, homemade alfredo, fish with pesto, and tomatoes soaked in salt an vinegar. And now all ican talk about it making lamb chops with a pomegrante port wine reduction LOL. I took a long walk with dh tonight just in case im not pregnant. dont wanna get chubbed out for no reason


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> The clomid mood swings can be awful! I feel for you. I have never been this hungry in my life.. I ate two bowls of applesauce, peaches, meatloaf, corn dog, french fries, homemade alfredo, fish with pesto, and tomatoes soaked in salt an vinegar. And now all ican talk about it making lamb chops with a pomegrante port wine reduction LOL. I took a long walk with dh tonight just in case im not pregnant. dont wanna get chubbed out for no reason

Wow! That is a lot of food! Tomatoes soaked in salt and vinegar sounds like a pregnancy craving lol.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Wow! That is a lot of food! Tomatoes soaked in salt and vinegar sounds like a pregnancy craving lol.

I hope so! I really really do. Also, dh said that it looks as if i had a mini boon lift. Aghhhh I just wish i knew already :brat: How are you feeling now?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! That is a lot of food! Tomatoes soaked in salt and vinegar sounds like a pregnancy craving lol.
> 
> I hope so! I really really do. Also, dh said that it looks as if i had a mini boon lift. Aghhhh I just wish i knew already :brat: How are you feeling now?Click to expand...

You get to test on the 14th right? I hate the waiting game. I'm feeling okay. Didn't have a headache today which was nice. Mood swings no fun. No crampiness at all today. Just tired. I feel like I could sleep all day! :sleep:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> You get to test on the 14th right? I hate the waiting game. I'm feeling okay. Didn't have a headache today which was nice. Mood swings no fun. No crampiness at all today. Just tired. I feel like I could sleep all day! :sleep:

tiredness is a good sign! and yes i may break down and test friday. i plan to but a multi pack of frer's i get to go grocery shopping tomorrow so thats when i will but tests. Omg my grocery list is THREE pages LOL. And surprisingly full of meat and seafood.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> You get to test on the 14th right? I hate the waiting game. I'm feeling okay. Didn't have a headache today which was nice. Mood swings no fun. No crampiness at all today. Just tired. I feel like I could sleep all day! :sleep:
> 
> tiredness is a good sign! and yes i may break down and test friday. i plan to but a multi pack of frer's i get to go grocery shopping tomorrow so thats when i will but tests. Omg my grocery list is THREE pages LOL. And surprisingly full of meat and seafood.Click to expand...

I know you will keep us posted! I am so anxious for you. I went grocery shopping yesterday and broke the bank lol I am hungry a lot too. But the vitamins make me hungry too. Do you have the same symptoms before af usually?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie hope that's a good sign.. Maybe Preggo!! Can't wait for the waiting game to be over!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hopefulmommy2 how you feeling?? Hope all is good.. So far so good today I got the smiley face on OPK !! So excited!! Looks like I'm gonna ovulate earlier than my normal cycle, so excited and nervous I don't wanna over stress myself more.. So let's hope for this cycle to be the best!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Anyone else been having really bad allergy type symptoms? I have for over a week now and Im not sure whats ok to take. Im assuming benedryl is ok?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> Anyone else been having really bad allergy type symptoms? I have for over a week now and Im not sure whats ok to take. Im assuming benedryl is ok?

I've been feeling congested lately so annoying.. Have to blow it out.. Been taking mucinex, I'm trying to avoid to take any kind of medication... Been having lots of stretchy CM sorry tmi.. So hoping for a good ovulation to occur...


----------



## Hoping Julie

Sounds promising! I rarely have lots of the stretchy stuff but the robitussin help some this cycle. Hoping the preseed made up for where im lacking


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> Sounds promising! I rarely have lots of the stretchy stuff but the robitussin help some this cycle. Hoping the preseed made up for where im lacking

I hope you lots and lots of CM Lool, it helps I guess.. Anyways me and hubby are doing the every other day routine and hopefully to catch the egg... So far what CD or DPO are you on?


----------



## Hoping Julie

Idk what dpo i am but im cd 21


----------



## samoorah1983

I keep forgetting u haven't charted or used temps.. Duh!!! Lool feeling slight cramping.. Hoping it's for the best!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

This is how I currently feel :test: LOL I'm feeling so incredible impatient right now. And. I'm hungry and dh isn't off work yet . GRRR


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> This is how I currently feel :test: LOL I'm feeling so incredible impatient right now. And. I'm hungry and dh isn't off work yet . GRRR

Lool I know that feeling.. DH takes me with him to work he can't stand being away from me for too long ... But gets tiring for me!! Lol problem is I can't say no to him... He's too cute to say no to hahaha.. Anyways pinching is starting on the right lower side .. So I guess it's starting. :happydance:


----------



## Hoping Julie

So, I got nauseated while grocery shopping, so i broke down and tested. :bfn: I know it was stupid and too soon probably (I'm on cd 21) And besides I got mild nausea last rnd of clomid. So who knows. I got a 3 pack of frer so I'm going to use fmu on Saturday. Fx'd


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Wow a lot has gone on since I signed on! Glad you are getting a smiley samoorah! I still haven't had a surge. :( Julie don't stress to much you are just testing early. (I do it too!) Just stay positive. I've had a stressful day. Finally got all of my junk together to sit down and figure out my taxes. I'm done and they are filed! YAY! I need the money. I started my own business this past year and I was able to take a few deductions which really helped. Speaking of business I could no way go to work with my hubby. He works at a grocery store as the grocery manager. That just shows how much you love your man though! ;) It's after midnight here though I'll try and be on more tomorrow!


----------



## Tweak0605

Sorry about the BFN Julie :( It's still early, you're not out until AF shows!

hopefulmommy - Awesome about the taxes! We usually wait to do our until Feb or March. What CD are you on? Hopefully you'll get that surge soon!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Sorry about the BFN Julie :( It's still early, you're not out until AF shows!
> 
> hopefulmommy - Awesome about the taxes! We usually wait to do our until Feb or March. What CD are you on? Hopefully you'll get that surge soon!

CD 14 today! I will test in the afternoon. Hubby and I went ahead and did the deed today since he won't be getting home until 1 or 2 in the morning. (Love Retail hours!) I have heard you all talk about preseed but haven't been able to find it anywhere...did you buy online?


----------



## Tweak0605

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Julie :( It's still early, you're not out until AF shows!
> 
> hopefulmommy - Awesome about the taxes! We usually wait to do our until Feb or March. What CD are you on? Hopefully you'll get that surge soon!
> 
> CD 14 today! I will test in the afternoon. Hubby and I went ahead and did the deed today since he won't be getting home until 1 or 2 in the morning. (Love Retail hours!) I have heard you all talk about preseed but haven't been able to find it anywhere...did you buy online?Click to expand...

Yup, got it right off Amazon. I think you can find it at CVS or something too. Check Preseeds website. Haven't used it yet, as DH isn't really a fan. But I want to, since I heard Clomid makes for a hostile CM or very scant CM. I haven't really had the scant CM issue yet, but who knows.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Julie :( It's still early, you're not out until AF shows!
> 
> hopefulmommy - Awesome about the taxes! We usually wait to do our until Feb or March. What CD are you on? Hopefully you'll get that surge soon!
> 
> CD 14 today! I will test in the afternoon. Hubby and I went ahead and did the deed today since he won't be getting home until 1 or 2 in the morning. (Love Retail hours!) I have heard you all talk about preseed but haven't been able to find it anywhere...did you buy online?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, got it right off Amazon. I think you can find it at CVS or something too. Check Preseeds website. Haven't used it yet, as DH isn't really a fan. But I want to, since I heard Clomid makes for a hostile CM or very scant CM. I haven't really had the scant CM issue yet, but who knows.Click to expand...


Went to CVS and Wal-mart last night. The website says Wal-Greens has it so I am going to go today. The robitussin is making me have plenty of cm though. Wonder if I actually need it?


----------



## Tweak0605

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Julie :( It's still early, you're not out until AF shows!
> 
> hopefulmommy - Awesome about the taxes! We usually wait to do our until Feb or March. What CD are you on? Hopefully you'll get that surge soon!
> 
> CD 14 today! I will test in the afternoon. Hubby and I went ahead and did the deed today since he won't be getting home until 1 or 2 in the morning. (Love Retail hours!) I have heard you all talk about preseed but haven't been able to find it anywhere...did you buy online?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, got it right off Amazon. I think you can find it at CVS or something too. Check Preseeds website. Haven't used it yet, as DH isn't really a fan. But I want to, since I heard Clomid makes for a hostile CM or very scant CM. I haven't really had the scant CM issue yet, but who knows.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Went to CVS and Wal-mart last night. The website says Wal-Greens has it so I am going to go today. The robitussin is making me have plenty of cm though. Wonder if I actually need it?Click to expand...

You might not! If you think you have enough then don't bother. We don't like it. I'm just going to use it since I've heard the things about CM and Clomid. And even then, we're not using a lot. I think I'll just, ahem :blush:, manually put it on him and instead of in me. We're really not big fans of it.


----------



## Hoping Julie

I slept walked last night... and pee'd on my laptop... then i handed dh the laptop and told him to read the results in 3 minutes. W T F? I think the stress has reached a boiling point... Dh said if you wanted a new computer you coud have just asked me


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> I slept walked last night... and pee'd on my laptop... then i handed dh the laptop and told him to read the results in 3 minutes. W T F? I think the stress has reached a boiling point... Dh said if you wanted a new computer you coud have just asked me

Are you for real?! I didn't mean to laugh but that seems like something I would totally do. Julie I know it seems like a struggle but it will happen eventually. I'm getting worn down too. It wouldn't be so bad except for the waiting game. I had my surge I think today. I don't really know how to read those damn tests. My lines were close to the same color and they haven't been so I'm guessing that is a surge? Or maybe tomorrow the lines will be exactly the same hell I don't know. I had sex this morning. DH is off tomorrow so I will again tomorrow. It is becoming a chore instead of love making. I know that sounds horrible but it is. Don't get me wrong I <3 it! Just hang in there Julie!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Are you for real?! I didn't mean to laugh but that seems like something I would totally do. Julie I know it seems like a struggle but it will happen eventually. I'm getting worn down too. It wouldn't be so bad except for the waiting game. I had my surge I think today. I don't really know how to read those damn tests. My lines were close to the same color and they haven't been so I'm guessing that is a surge? Or maybe tomorrow the lines will be exactly the same hell I don't know. I had sex this morning. DH is off tomorrow so I will again tomorrow. It is becoming a chore instead of love making. I know that sounds horrible but it is. Don't get me wrong I <3 it! Just hang in there Julie!

no its totally fine to laugh. I know we did this morning. I just cant believe i did that! And those opk tests drive me crazy.. they are soo hard to read i think. Thats why i just dtd eod. And i hear you, sex DOES turn onto a chore when ttc at times


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Are you for real?! I didn't mean to laugh but that seems like something I would totally do. Julie I know it seems like a struggle but it will happen eventually. I'm getting worn down too. It wouldn't be so bad except for the waiting game. I had my surge I think today. I don't really know how to read those damn tests. My lines were close to the same color and they haven't been so I'm guessing that is a surge? Or maybe tomorrow the lines will be exactly the same hell I don't know. I had sex this morning. DH is off tomorrow so I will again tomorrow. It is becoming a chore instead of love making. I know that sounds horrible but it is. Don't get me wrong I <3 it! Just hang in there Julie!
> 
> no its totally fine to laugh. I know we did this morning. I just cant believe i did that! And those opk tests drive me crazy.. they are soo hard to read i think. Thats why i just dtd eod. And i hear you, sex DOES turn onto a chore when ttc at timesClick to expand...

Well soon it will all be better! I'm really thinking if this time doesn't work then doing a round of Clomid one more time then just taking a break. It is starting to effect my everyday life and is becoming stressful. Being stressed out isn't going to help me conceive. Today is the 14th! YAY. Have you taken a test?


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi ladies!!

Mind if i join? Could do with some support tbh!!

Am on cycle 11 after losing my angel in February last year to Turner Syndrome at 17wks. TTC 8 months before her, and now month 11..

If AF arrives this month (about 2 weeks time ish..!) then i shall be starting 50mg Clomid too :) 

xxx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Mind if i join? Could do with some support tbh!!
> 
> Am on cycle 11 after losing my angel in February last year to Turner Syndrome at 17wks. TTC 8 months before her, and now month 11..
> 
> If AF arrives this month (about 2 weeks time ish..!) then i shall be starting 50mg Clomid too :)
> 
> xxx

Welcome BabyBoyle. I wish you the best of luck this cycle!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Def have a surge today! :happydance: https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i67/Angelnatalie78/Pregnancy/imagejpeg_2.jpg
The test line is darker than the control line. So baby dance tonight! I sure hope this works this round. I had a Maternity photo session this morning (I am a photographer) It was difficult but I managed through it. I was worried that I wasn't reading the tests right but now it is def LH surge time! How have you all been feeling today?


----------



## samoorah1983

Welcome babyboyle and let's share out TTC journey..


----------



## samoorah1983

Only bd on the day I got the smiley face and haven't baby danced since so worried might missd the window!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> Only bd on the day I got the smiley face and haven't baby danced since so worried might missd the window!!

"around the time of ovulation, a healthy female body produces a particular cervical mucous that creates a protective, hospitable environment for sperm; in fact, the consistency of the mucous even helps the sperm make its way (commonly referred to as swimming) through the vagina to the cervix. Under ideal circumstances, if healthy sperm get beyond the cervix into the uterus and up to the fallopian tubes, they can live as long as 5-7 days after ejaculation. On average, though, sperm live about 3-4 days once theyve made it all the way to the fallopian tubes, where fertilization takes place."-https://www.justmommies.com/articles/how-long-do-sperm-live.shtml

Hope that since you are on clomid and using the preseed that you will have favorable CM. So don't think you missed the window yet! Stay positive. I am trying to stay optimistic for all of us!


----------



## BabyBoyle

As said, sperm can live for days So lets hope!!!

We BD quite often so don't chart or temp etc, but I'm working away next week for 6 days, luckily it's when AF is due so no worries about missing eggys!! Just hope it's caught this month...!! X x


----------



## Hoping Julie

Waited until this morning to test. still bfn. And classic af symptoms have started.. Ugh i know im not out yet but.... When I am Im taking a break for a month or 2


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Waited until this morning to test. still bfn. And classic af symptoms have started.. Ugh i know im not out yet but.... When I am Im taking a break for a month or 2

:af: Hoping that AF will stay away!!! I can completely understand where you are coming from with being fed up with the disappointment though. We are here for you to vent though. :hugs:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thanks! Im just sooo frustrated with military drs that have too many patients and no patience to deal with you on a personal level. I think we are going to look into switching my insurance so i can be seen off post by and actual fertility specialist that will do all the tests and ultrasounds and whatnot


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ok, I know you aren't supposed to read tests after ten minutes but... Now there is a second pink line. Never did that on the other ones. Probably evap right? :help:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ooooooh!

Maybe do one first thing in the morning??? X x


----------



## Hoping Julie

Idk I have a dr appointment on Tuesday, I think I will just wait and not waste the money. I had a really bad evap line on an 89 cent test last month that appeared within ten minutes making me think i was pregnant but i wasnt. And this second pink line is really really faint and showed up hours later. My hubby can see it too. Its solid.. but.. ugh idk. The test is used this month was frer


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Idk I have a dr appointment on Tuesday, I think I will just wait and not waste the money. I had a really bad evap line on an 89 cent test last month that appeared within ten minutes making me think i was pregnant but i wasnt. And this second pink line is really really faint and showed up hours later. My hubby can see it too. Its solid.. but.. ugh idk. The test is used this month was frer

That happened to me this past year and I ended up being preggo. Go to the Dollar tree and grab a test from there. It is cheap and has early sensitivity. Take it with first morning urine. And Keep us posted! I'm excited for you!!! :af::test:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> That happened to me this past year and I ended up being preggo. Go to the Dollar tree and grab a test from there. It is cheap and has early sensitivity. Take it with first morning urine. And Keep us posted! I'm excited for you!!! :af::test:

Really? I mean i took the test around 10 am. waited 5 minutes.. nothing then around 5 ish (pm) there was a super faint but solid line. You have to like sort of tilt it to see it. Did it take that long for yours too?


----------



## samoorah1983

Ladies I feel down :( I don't know why... I'm just afraid that I wont get a BFP and be disappointed I'm sad and just the fact that we BD only on the day I got the smiley face and two or three days before can't even remember I'm just stressing out like crazy!! Ladies can anyone help me keep myself together?


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> Ladies I feel down :( I don't know why... I'm just afraid that I wont get a BFP and be disappointed I'm sad and just the fact that we BD only on the day I got the smiley face and two or three days before can't even remember I'm just stressing out like crazy!! Ladies can anyone help me keep myself together?

Idk if this helps but your not alone. I feel like I have been a total psycho for 6 months now over this (sad, anxious, false hope, back to sadness, more anxiousness. etc)... And. sperm can live in the body for several days. Your not out. fx'd for us :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I feel down :( I don't know why... I'm just afraid that I wont get a BFP and be disappointed I'm sad and just the fact that we BD only on the day I got the smiley face and two or three days before can't even remember I'm just stressing out like crazy!! Ladies can anyone help me keep myself together?
> 
> Idk if this helps but your not alone. I feel like I have been a total psycho for 6 months now over this (sad, anxious, false hope, back to sadness, more anxiousness. etc)... And. sperm can live in the body for several days. Your not out. fx'd for us :hugs:Click to expand...

Ladies don't fret yet! I know I will be a basketcase when it gets closer to testing and if I get a bfn. When that test thing happened to me I actually had already thrown it away in my bathroom trash and felt pregnant so I dug it back out and compared it to the others I had taken and that had shown up negative. Next morning took one and it was really really faint but it was positive. Don't lose hope!


----------



## samoorah1983

Thanks ladies for the advice, I'm gonna try and relax myself .. But I can't help but keep googling everything !! I need to get the hell out of the house before I lose it!! Lol trying to stay positive .. Had some twinges in my lower abdomen today.. Whatever that is hope it's a sign..


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> Thanks ladies for the advice, I'm gonna try and relax myself .. But I can't help but keep googling everything !! I need to get the hell out of the house before I lose it!! Lol trying to stay positive .. Had some twinges in my lower abdomen today.. Whatever that is hope it's a sign..

Samorrah I know exactly what you mean. I google everything too. Then I get all worked up about what I find. I will be pretty busy the end of the week which will help somewhat...Well on another note. Today is CD 17 for me. I've done the BD this morning, last night, and the night before, and the morning before that. So I have definitely been keeping busy! lol CM has been good. I never did find that preseed stuff. Just continued the Robitussin. I'm not going to take it any more this cycle since I am pretty sure ovulation was yesterday or today. Surge was Jan. 14th and 15th. So I am playing the waiting game now. [-o&lt;


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Samorrah I know exactly what you mean. I google everything too. Then I get all worked up about what I find. I will be pretty busy the end of the week which will help somewhat...Well on another note. Today is CD 17 for me. I've done the BD this morning, last night, and the night before, and the morning before that. So I have definitely been keeping busy! lol CM has been good. I never did find that preseed stuff. Just continued the Robitussin. I'm not going to take it any more this cycle since I am pretty sure ovulation was yesterday or today. Surge was Jan. 14th and 15th. So I am playing the waiting game now. [-o&lt;

Sounds good fx'd Ugh so i retested today and same exact thing. Nothing came up in the time limit. i fell back asleep, woke up a couple hours ater and a really faint line.. but even fainter, so im assuming its evap?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Samorrah I know exactly what you mean. I google everything too. Then I get all worked up about what I find. I will be pretty busy the end of the week which will help somewhat...Well on another note. Today is CD 17 for me. I've done the BD this morning, last night, and the night before, and the morning before that. So I have definitely been keeping busy! lol CM has been good. I never did find that preseed stuff. Just continued the Robitussin. I'm not going to take it any more this cycle since I am pretty sure ovulation was yesterday or today. Surge was Jan. 14th and 15th. So I am playing the waiting game now. [-o&lt;
> 
> Sounds good fx'd Ugh so i retested today and same exact thing. Nothing came up in the time limit. i fell back asleep, woke up a couple hours ater and a really faint line.. but even fainter, so im assuming its evap?Click to expand...

When are you suppose to start?


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> When are you suppose to start?

Wednesday or Thursday... So, It should be showing by now right?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> When are you suppose to start?
> 
> Wednesday or Thursday... So, It should be showing by now right?Click to expand...

Well since you haven't been using opk's maybe the 100 mg clomid made you ovualte later. So it could be that you are still to far out to test. I believe that most tests say on the instructions that if you test early it is a certain percentage that test positive. So don't give up! Didn't you say you had a dr appt tomorrow? Ask for a blood test!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Well since you haven't been using opk's maybe the 100 mg clomid made you ovualte later. So it could be that you are still to far out to test. I believe that most tests say on the instructions that if you test early it is a certain percentage that test positive. So don't give up! Didn't you say you had a dr appt tomorrow? Ask for a blood test!

Yes, I have an appointment tomorrow. If I'm not pg I'm going to raise hell until they put a referral in to the fertility specialist I want to see in town


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well since you haven't been using opk's maybe the 100 mg clomid made you ovualte later. So it could be that you are still to far out to test. I believe that most tests say on the instructions that if you test early it is a certain percentage that test positive. So don't give up! Didn't you say you had a dr appt tomorrow? Ask for a blood test!
> 
> Yes, I have an appointment tomorrow. If I'm not pg I'm going to raise hell until they put a referral in to the fertility specialist I want to see in townClick to expand...

Yeah I would definitely ask to be referred. How long does it take to get blood test results back?


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Yeah I would definitely ask to be referred. How long does it take to get blood test results back?

last time I had one it was a matter of hours before my hopes were crushed lol


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I would definitely ask to be referred. How long does it take to get blood test results back?
> 
> last time I had one it was a matter of hours before my hopes were crushed lolClick to expand...

Aww honey. Well if it comes back negative def push for a referral for the fertility specialist. Let us know what they say. I hope it is good news though.:hugs:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Aww honey. Well if it comes back negative def push for a referral for the fertility specialist. Let us know what they say. I hope it is good news though.:hugs:

Thanks, I have the Dr's name, phone number and address. I plan to be just completely intolerable until they do what I want ;)


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck with your appt today Julie!

No + OPK for me yet. Starting to feel crampy, so I'm freakin' hoping it comes soon. We've just been keeping up with the EOD BDing. Proud of DH, since he got home late from school last night, and he still DTD. I told him I wanted to follow through with it this time.


----------



## Hoping Julie

So, dr appt did not go as planned. Not pg, and now i have to see a hematologist (i had blood clots in the past) My last hematologist 2 years ago basically said I was "cured and no longer needed blood thinners." My new dr was like WTF you are a ticking time bomb for another one and i wouldnt be surprised if thats what causing infertility. WHEW. rough morning


----------



## Tweak0605

Ugh sorry about the rough doctor appt. Do you know when you'll be seeing the hematologist? That could definitely be causing infertility! Glad you're getting it checked out again though.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> So, dr appt did not go as planned. Not pg, and now i have to see a hematologist (i had blood clots in the past) My last hematologist 2 years ago basically said I was "cured and no longer needed blood thinners." My new dr was like WTF you are a ticking time bomb for another one and i wouldnt be surprised if thats what causing infertility. WHEW. rough morning

That is terrible! I have to take the low dosage aspirin for that. If it gets worse I have to to the heparin injections. I hate that you are having problems. Did they agree after you go to the hematologist that you could go to the fertility doc?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Good luck with your appt today Julie!
> 
> No + OPK for me yet. Starting to feel crampy, so I'm freakin' hoping it comes soon. We've just been keeping up with the EOD BDing. Proud of DH, since he got home late from school last night, and he still DTD. I told him I wanted to follow through with it this time.

What CD are you on again? My mind doesn't work like it used to. I had another positive on the OPK this morning. I know it couldn't be positive for 3 days now. I have been nauseous all morning which is really weird...


----------



## Tweak0605

CD17 - hoping to O in the next day or 2. You could have 3 days of positives. The past few cycles, I've had anywhere from 2 days of +s to 5 days of + OPKs. Just try to keep up BDing every other day and you'll be good. Oh and the past few cycles, I've been nauseous in the morning leading up to O day. Very weird.


----------



## Hoping Julie

They said that i need to see a hematologist first (referral is going thru the system, and they put and ob gyn referral in as well, but they said dont be surpised if the gyn referral gets pushed back as they want to make sure im ok first. I have been on lovenox injections in the past and if i need to i will do them as long as i have to to get pg.. even though they hurt like a bitch


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> CD17 - hoping to O in the next day or 2. You could have 3 days of positives. The past few cycles, I've had anywhere from 2 days of +s to 5 days of + OPKs. Just try to keep up BDing every other day and you'll be good. Oh and the past few cycles, I've been nauseous in the morning leading up to O day. Very weird.

I just realized it says on your signature your CD. Duh, sorry! I will BD again tonight. I guess I need to start the Robitussin again. I thought I was done ovulating. I was really sick this morning. I sure hope it happens this month cause I am quickly losing hope. Sorry ladies. My optimistic attitude is getting a little drug down. Must be the side effects from Clomid? I'm very blue today. :cry:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> I just realized it says on your signature your CD. Duh, sorry! I will BD again tonight. I guess I need to start the Robitussin again. I thought I was done ovulating. I was really sick this morning. I sure hope it happens this month cause I am quickly losing hope. Sorry ladies. My optimistic attitude is getting a little drug down. Must be the side effects from Clomid? I'm very blue today. :cry:

It very well could be. Clomid gave me the blues bad, both cycles. Keep your chin up and know with most healthy ppl the clomid is a miracle drug. fx'd


----------



## Tweak0605

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> CD17 - hoping to O in the next day or 2. You could have 3 days of positives. The past few cycles, I've had anywhere from 2 days of +s to 5 days of + OPKs. Just try to keep up BDing every other day and you'll be good. Oh and the past few cycles, I've been nauseous in the morning leading up to O day. Very weird.
> 
> I just realized it says on your signature your CD. Duh, sorry! I will BD again tonight. I guess I need to start the Robitussin again. I thought I was done ovulating. I was really sick this morning. I sure hope it happens this month cause I am quickly losing hope. Sorry ladies. My optimistic attitude is getting a little drug down. Must be the side effects from Clomid? I'm very blue today. :cry:Click to expand...

Haha no problem! Keep BDing! I didn't get a + OPK today, so looks like tomorrow is another day. Having bad cramps this evening though. Still gonna continue every other day though. A good friend was on Clomid a few months ago. She BD'd every other day, and never got a surge on the OPK. Well, she fell pregnant that cycle, first of Clomid. So I'm hoping it happens to me too.


----------



## samoorah1983

Sorry ladies been on and off this site, been at home with DH and kept me busy from you guys .. I'm still feeling discouraged and afraid that I'm gonna see that BFN.. DH was telling me yesterday about us moving to thr united Arab emirates (Abu Dhabi).. I'm nervous about the subject I don't know what to say , even tho life over thereis. Much more better... Ughh my brains gonna blow.. Blahh!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> So, dr appt did not go as planned. Not pg, and now i have to see a hematologist (i had blood clots in the past) My last hematologist 2 years ago basically said I was "cured and no longer needed blood thinners." My new dr was like WTF you are a ticking time bomb for another one and i wouldnt be surprised if thats what causing infertility. WHEW. rough morning

Hey sorry about what happened.. I'm glad you're getting you're self checked out.. I didnt know blood clots could cause infertility , hope not.. Keep us updated.. Hope all goes well with you.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> Sorry ladies been on and off this site, been at home with DH and kept me busy from you guys .. I'm still feeling discouraged and afraid that I'm gonna see that BFN.. DH was telling me yesterday about us moving to thr united Arab emirates (Abu Dhabi).. I'm nervous about the subject I don't know what to say , even tho life over thereis. Much more better... Ughh my brains gonna blow.. Blahh!!

Wow that would be a huge transition. May I ask why in the world he picked Abu Dhabi? I would just take one day at a time and know that everything will work out for the best. Let us know what happens tomorrow for testing! I will continue to BD and I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies been on and off this site, been at home with DH and kept me busy from you guys .. I'm still feeling discouraged and afraid that I'm gonna see that BFN.. DH was telling me yesterday about us moving to thr united Arab emirates (Abu Dhabi).. I'm nervous about the subject I don't know what to say , even tho life over thereis. Much more better... Ughh my brains gonna blow.. Blahh!!
> 
> Wow that would be a huge transition. May I ask why in the world he picked Abu Dhabi? I would just take one day at a time and know that everything will work out for the best. Let us know what happens tomorrow for testing! I will continue to BD and I appreciate all the advice!Click to expand...

Oh sorry ignore the ticker I'm not testing till AF is due which is two weeks from now.. Anyways why my DH wants to move to Abu dhabi because work wise better , and all of his sisters live over there.. When you get a job over in a company or workplace they provide you with housing, furniture and a car..and if you are an American citizen you get payed double, weird I know..they give the priority to foreigners.. Because the emirate people are wealthy and rich so they treat foreigners very well. And plus hubby was born and raised there as well... Anyways I'm still discouraged I don't know why?!:wacko:


----------



## Hoping Julie

I got a second opinion... I was basically told that my dr yesterday was a fear mongerer and that i just need some hematology blood panels run, but as i have not had any new blood clots in years im "not a ticking time bomb" I have been referred to an fs out in town on Monday so fx'd that i get someone that is willing to actually run the appropriate tests, make a diagnosis and provide appropriate treatments. Ugh what a wild ride. baby dust to you ladies


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> I got a second opinion... I was basically told that my dr yesterday was a fear mongerer and that i just need some hematology blood panels run, but as i have not had any new blood clots in years im "not a ticking time bomb" I have been referred to an fs out in town on Monday so fx'd that i get someone that is willing to actually run the appropriate tests, make a diagnosis and provide appropriate treatments. Ugh what a wild ride. baby dust to you ladies

I hope everything works out well for you.. You are gonna be fine and soon youre gonna get a BFP and have a beautiful baby.. Believe in god and your prayers will be answered.. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> I got a second opinion... I was basically told that my dr yesterday was a fear mongerer and that i just need some hematology blood panels run, but as i have not had any new blood clots in years im "not a ticking time bomb" I have been referred to an fs out in town on Monday so fx'd that i get someone that is willing to actually run the appropriate tests, make a diagnosis and provide appropriate treatments. Ugh what a wild ride. baby dust to you ladies

Well that is good news! I am glad that you will be able to get everything worked out. I wish you the very best and hope you get that bfp soon!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies been on and off this site, been at home with DH and kept me busy from you guys .. I'm still feeling discouraged and afraid that I'm gonna see that BFN.. DH was telling me yesterday about us moving to thr united Arab emirates (Abu Dhabi).. I'm nervous about the subject I don't know what to say , even tho life over thereis. Much more better... Ughh my brains gonna blow.. Blahh!!
> 
> Wow that would be a huge transition. May I ask why in the world he picked Abu Dhabi? I would just take one day at a time and know that everything will work out for the best. Let us know what happens tomorrow for testing! I will continue to BD and I appreciate all the advice!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry ignore the ticker I'm not testing till AF is due which is two weeks from now.. Anyways why my DH wants to move to Abu dhabi because work wise better , and all of his sisters live over there.. When you get a job over in a company or workplace they provide you with housing, furniture and a car..and if you are an American citizen you get payed double, weird I know..they give the priority to foreigners.. Because the emirate people are wealthy and rich so they treat foreigners very well. And plus hubby was born and raised there as well... Anyways I'm still discouraged I don't know why?!:wacko:Click to expand...

Well that sounds great! I am getting ready for disappointment too. I feel so negative all of a sudden. I had a birth photography session today and felt like I was going to start bawling my eyes out at any given moment. Thank God I held it together. My cycle has been off so much I don't even know which day I should test. :/


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies been on and off this site, been at home with DH and kept me busy from you guys .. I'm still feeling discouraged and afraid that I'm gonna see that BFN.. DH was telling me yesterday about us moving to thr united Arab emirates (Abu Dhabi).. I'm nervous about the subject I don't know what to say , even tho life over thereis. Much more better... Ughh my brains gonna blow.. Blahh!!
> 
> Wow that would be a huge transition. May I ask why in the world he picked Abu Dhabi? I would just take one day at a time and know that everything will work out for the best. Let us know what happens tomorrow for testing! I will continue to BD and I appreciate all the advice!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry ignore the ticker I'm not testing till AF is due which is two weeks from now.. Anyways why my DH wants to move to Abu dhabi because work wise better , and all of his sisters live over there.. When you get a job over in a company or workplace they provide you with housing, furniture and a car..and if you are an American citizen you get payed double, weird I know..they give the priority to foreigners.. Because the emirate people are wealthy and rich so they treat foreigners very well. And plus hubby was born and raised there as well... Anyways I'm still discouraged I don't know why?!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that sounds great! I am getting ready for disappointment too. I feel so negative all of a sudden. I had a birth photography session today and felt like I was going to start bawling my eyes out at any given moment. Thank God I held it together. My cycle has been off so much I don't even know which day I should test. :/Click to expand...

Oh don't get sad :nope: lately I'm like I don't care I get pregnant or not im just like whatever!! Blah!! I don't even know when to test either cuz doctor said that I've took clomid for the first time it's gonna mess my period.. So now I'm gonna sit and wait for period to arrive.. Normally my cycle is 28-30 or to 34 days:shrug:So I'm just gonna relax and wait for the bitch, I mean witch to come:winkwink:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Clomid tends to make my cycle a little longer also. baby dust!


----------



## samoorah1983

My update last night I was feeling nauseous and threw up ugh!! It was so weird how are you ladies feeling??


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> My update last night I was feeling nauseous and threw up ugh!! It was so weird how are you ladies feeling??

I have a ear ache today. (Nothing to do with pregnancy I know) But it hurts like hell. When I took my bra off last night the sides of my breasts were sore. Been having weird little pinches or cramps the past couple of days. Today I have been cleaning all morning and have had a lot of discharge. I still have been using the opk and the surge finally stopped. I had a headache almost the entire day yesterday. I am just ready to find out if all this crap worked or not. I HATE THE WAITING GAME! Hope you all are well. Are you all having any of the same side effects that I am?


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, I finally got my + OPK yesterday! :happydance: Whew! I thought it would never happen! Was crampy yesterday and this morning and have the odd twinge every now and then today. I didn't pressure DH into BDing last night, as we've been consistently DTD every other day since day 12. We'll definitely get in BDing tonight and tomorrow though. My temp dropped a bit this morning so hoping it shoots up tomorrow!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Well, I finally got my + OPK yesterday! :happydance: Whew! I thought it would never happen! Was crampy yesterday and this morning and have the odd twinge every now and then today. I didn't pressure DH into BDing last night, as we've been consistently DTD every other day since day 12. We'll definitely get in BDing tonight and tomorrow though. My temp dropped a bit this morning so hoping it shoots up tomorrow!!

:thumbup:YAY! I am glad it finally happened. Have fun :sex:!!! :haha:


----------



## samoorah1983

Tweak0605 said:


> Well, I finally got my + OPK yesterday! :happydance: Whew! I thought it would never happen! Was crampy yesterday and this morning and have the odd twinge every now and then today. I didn't pressure DH into BDing last night, as we've been consistently DTD every other day since day 12. We'll definitely get in BDing tonight and tomorrow though. My temp dropped a bit this morning so hoping it shoots up tomorrow!!

Alright let's keep up the good work and good news and hopefully this month would be our month ... :hugs: :dust:


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> My update last night I was feeling nauseous and threw up ugh!! It was so weird how are you ladies feeling??
> 
> I have a ear ache today. (Nothing to do with pregnancy I know) But it hurts like hell. When I took my bra off last night the sides of my breasts were sore. Been having weird little pinches or cramps the past couple of days. Today I have been cleaning all morning and have had a lot of discharge. I still have been using the opk and the surge finally stopped. I had a headache almost the entire day yesterday. I am just ready to find out if all this crap worked or not. I HATE THE WAITING GAME! Hope you all are well. Are you all having any of the same side effects that I am?Click to expand...

Hey maybe that's a good sign... Let's get this BFP.. But I'm good so far no symptoms just some cm.. But I really hope all would be good..


----------



## heavenly

samoorah1983 said:


> Just finished my last pill of clomid days 3-7 .. This is my first cycle taking clomid for the first time, been TTC for almost 3 years.. Alright ladies let's have some sharing with symptoms, venting, complaining we're All here together to support each other .. Come on ladies let's get Rollin!!
> 
> Hope for a BFP .. Who would like to join me?? BFP or AF ??? We're here holding hands together till the End!! :dust::dust: to all!!!

First round of 50mg Clomid for me - CD2-CD6

Had a scan on CD12 and FS told me there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other small ones, he was very pleased and so was I, I am an oldie!! :happydance:

I O'd on CD13 & CD14, so here I am, it's now CD16, so here I am in the 2WW!!


----------



## samoorah1983

heavenly said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Just finished my last pill of clomid days 3-7 .. This is my first cycle taking clomid for the first time, been TTC for almost 3 years.. Alright ladies let's have some sharing with symptoms, venting, complaining we're All here together to support each other .. Come on ladies let's get Rollin!!
> 
> Hope for a BFP .. Who would like to join me?? BFP or AF ??? We're here holding hands together till the End!! :dust::dust: to all!!!
> 
> First round of 50mg Clomid for me - CD2-CD6
> 
> Had a scan on CD12 and FS told me there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other small ones, he was very pleased and so was I, I am an oldie!! :happydance:
> 
> I O'd on CD13 & CD14, so here I am, it's now CD16, so here I am in the 2WW!!Click to expand...


Yaay!! Welcome to bnb...let's keep each other company.. Sounds pleasing for you... So you're 2 DPO I assume?


----------



## BabyBoyle

It's 4am, AF just arrived, exactly on 28 days. This is new for me. This is a GOOD thing! :) start my first cycle of clomid on days 3-7! :) first 28 day cycle since I remember. Fabulous. Strange that I feel happy about this but I feel like I've been "reset" now, and fwb is a year since I had my girl I think that's fate :)

:)

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi heavenly :flower: Hope this cycle of Clomid works for you!

Hi BabyBoyle - Good luck to you on this cycle of Clomid! Hope you don't get many side effects and a nice BFP after it's done. 


AFM - FF gave me dashed CH's BEFORE my positive OPKs :wacko: I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, with the temps supporting that theory. Might get one more BD session in tonight if DH can do it, if not, oh well, I know we've BD'd a lot this cycle, so we've done all we can do.


----------



## heavenly

samoorah1983 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Just finished my last pill of clomid days 3-7 .. This is my first cycle taking clomid for the first time, been TTC for almost 3 years.. Alright ladies let's have some sharing with symptoms, venting, complaining we're All here together to support each other .. Come on ladies let's get Rollin!!
> 
> Hope for a BFP .. Who would like to join me?? BFP or AF ??? We're here holding hands together till the End!! :dust::dust: to all!!!
> 
> First round of 50mg Clomid for me - CD2-CD6
> 
> Had a scan on CD12 and FS told me there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other small ones, he was very pleased and so was I, I am an oldie!! :happydance:
> 
> I O'd on CD13 & CD14, so here I am, it's now CD16, so here I am in the 2WW!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yaay!! Welcome to bnb...let's keep each other company.. Sounds pleasing for you... So you're 2 DPO I assume?Click to expand...

2 or 3 DPO, not quite sure!!



BabyBoyle said:


> It's 4am, AF just arrived, exactly on 28 days. This is new for me. This is a GOOD thing! :) start my first cycle of clomid on days 3-7! :) first 28 day cycle since I remember. Fabulous. Strange that I feel happy about this but I feel like I've been "reset" now, and fwb is a year since I had my girl I think that's fate :)
> 
> :)
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!

That's great news! x



Tweak0605 said:


> Hi heavenly :flower: Hope this cycle of Clomid works for you!
> 
> AFM - FF gave me dashed CH's BEFORE my positive OPKs :wacko: I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, with the temps supporting that theory. Might get one more BD session in tonight if DH can do it, if not, oh well, I know we've BD'd a lot this cycle, *so we've done all we can do*.

Yes we have, let's see what happens and if not, then onwards and upwards to the next cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

BabyBoyle said:


> It's 4am, AF just arrived, exactly on 28 days. This is new for me. This is a GOOD thing! :) start my first cycle of clomid on days 3-7! :) first 28 day cycle since I remember. Fabulous. Strange that I feel happy about this but I feel like I've been "reset" now, and fwb is a year since I had my girl I think that's fate :)
> 
> :)
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!

Well I am glad that you are back on schedule! Now things will be easier for you to chart and know when ovulation is. That is my issue. My cycles have been all over the place since the d&c back in July. I wish you the best though!!! Keep in touch~:hugs:


----------



## tajah

hello all. First I want to say good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to all!!
I just start my first round of clomid days 3-7 I have taken only 2 pills so far. I have to take prevera to bring on AF! I have been TTC for 2 years after m/c. I hope that this will work for me! I will be using robitussin and baby asprin and softcups. and of course the opk's and the clearblue easy fertility monitor! I hope that I can still use the monitor because I am on cd4 and have yet to turn it on. I need to find out if I can set it to cd5 or cd6 as I am out of town till later tomarrow evening!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

tajah said:


> hello all. First I want to say good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to all!!
> I just start my first round of clomid days 3-7 I have taken only 2 pills so far. I have to take prevera to bring on AF! I have been TTC for 2 years after m/c. I hope that this will work for me! I will be using robitussin and baby asprin and softcups. and of course the opk's and the clearblue easy fertility monitor! I hope that I can still use the monitor because I am on cd4 and have yet to turn it on. I need to find out if I can set it to cd5 or cd6 as I am out of town till later tomarrow evening!!

Welcome Tajah! I hope you get your :bfp:! As always :dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust for all of us!


----------



## samoorah1983

8dpo .. No symptoms that much.. Ughhh don't even know what I should feel, I bought frers so gonna start testing if I miss AF.. IF missed... Oh well we'll find out in a couple of days..


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> 8dpo .. No symptoms that much.. Ughhh don't even know what I should feel, I bought frers so gonna start testing if I miss AF.. IF missed... Oh well we'll find out in a couple of days..

Well I am beginning to become inpatient. I had some mild cramping yesterday but I am on CD 24 today. I just wish it was time to :test:!!! I really think if this month it doesn't happen I am going to take a little break. It is really starting to make me stress out way too much. :wacko: I still don't know when to test since my cycles have been so off. I guess I will wait until CD 28 then try. :shrug:


----------



## samoorah1983

Been having insomnia can't even sleep... We've been staying up late till 6 am in the morning I feel exhausted been going through this for a whole week.. I feel so drained... So fat no symptoms... Yesterday just had a slight backache.. Still have a week to go.. I don't wanna test early... But I afraid of losing my patience and test.. So far I'm not gonna test!! 


Ladies how are you feeling?


----------



## tajah

hopefulmommy2 said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> hello all. First I want to say good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to all!!
> I just start my first round of clomid days 3-7 I have taken only 2 pills so far. I have to take prevera to bring on AF! I have been TTC for 2 years after m/c. I hope that this will work for me! I will be using robitussin and baby asprin and softcups. and of course the opk's and the clearblue easy fertility monitor! I hope that I can still use the monitor because I am on cd4 and have yet to turn it on. I need to find out if I can set it to cd5 or cd6 as I am out of town till later tomarrow evening!!
> 
> Welcome Tajah! I hope you get your :bfp:! As always :dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust for all of us!Click to expand...

Thank you HopefulMommy... I hope you get your BFP too!!:dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> Been having insomnia can't even sleep... We've been staying up late till 6 am in the morning I feel exhausted been going through this for a whole week.. I feel so drained... So fat no symptoms... Yesterday just had a slight backache.. Still have a week to go.. I don't wanna test early... But I afraid of losing my patience and test.. So far I'm not gonna test!!
> 
> 
> Ladies how are you feeling?




tajah said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tajah said:
> 
> 
> hello all. First I want to say good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to all!!
> I just start my first round of clomid days 3-7 I have taken only 2 pills so far. I have to take prevera to bring on AF! I have been TTC for 2 years after m/c. I hope that this will work for me! I will be using robitussin and baby asprin and softcups. and of course the opk's and the clearblue easy fertility monitor! I hope that I can still use the monitor because I am on cd4 and have yet to turn it on. I need to find out if I can set it to cd5 or cd6 as I am out of town till later tomarrow evening!!
> 
> Welcome Tajah! I hope you get your :bfp:! As always :dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you HopefulMommy... I hope you get your BFP too!!:dust::dust:Click to expand...

Well today I took a 3 hour nap. (Was surprised my kiddos let me!) We all cuddled up in the bed and feel asleep. I had very mild cramping. I've been watching the toilet tissue like crazy for signs of implantation. Nothing yet. I had some mood swings yesterday but today was good. Took my kids to see beauty in the beast in 3d and everyone around me had popcorn. The smell was very strong so I hope that is a good sign. Still trying to remain positive and optimistic. Summer I know what you mean about patience. I want to try to wait until time for AF but I know I will end up testing early and probably be disappointed. :dohh: Hope you can get some sleep. :sleep: Hubby and I :sex: last night and my cervix felt high. I still can't check it myself. Guess I have stubby fingers. lol We shall see what happens soon!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope everyone's symptoms turn into BFPs!!

I'm only 3 DPO today, as FF gave me solid CH's for the 20th. Goin' for my 7DPO progesterone blood work on Friday, and testing probably Sunday. Eeek - that's less then a week away!! :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Tweak0605 said:


> Hope everyone's symptoms turn into BFPs!!
> 
> I'm only 3 DPO today, as FF gave me solid CH's for the 20th. Goin' for my 7DPO progesterone blood work on Friday, and testing probably Sunday. Eeek - that's less then a week away!! :dohh:

Keep us posted as how your appointment goes. I will probably test at the end of the week. Let us know if you start having symptoms!


----------



## Tweak0605

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's symptoms turn into BFPs!!
> 
> I'm only 3 DPO today, as FF gave me solid CH's for the 20th. Goin' for my 7DPO progesterone blood work on Friday, and testing probably Sunday. Eeek - that's less then a week away!! :dohh:
> 
> Keep us posted as how your appointment goes. I will probably test at the end of the week. Let us know if you start having symptoms!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm hoping my bloods come back good. I've always thought that I had low progesterone issues, and that's why I at least lost my 2nd one. Not sure if that causes a MMC either... I had to push for the doc to give me the blood tests. Not feeling much - just kinda crampy off and on this morning, but could be cause my jeans are kinda tight. :dohh:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hiiiiiiiiii girls!!

On day 1 of Clomid today!! EXCITED!!!!

No sides from it yet, fingers crossed the only sides are GOOD EGGIES!!!

Heheh!!

Hope all are well!!! I'm hoping first cycle works!!! 

xxxx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

BabyBoyle said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii girls!!
> 
> On day 1 of Clomid today!! EXCITED!!!!
> 
> No sides from it yet, fingers crossed the only sides are GOOD EGGIES!!!
> 
> Heheh!!
> 
> Hope all are well!!! I'm hoping first cycle works!!!
> 
> xxxx

I hope first cycle works as well! Side effects arn't terrible. Keep us posted if you start having any!:loopy:


----------



## heavenly

BabyBoyle said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii girls!!
> 
> On day 1 of Clomid today!! EXCITED!!!!
> 
> No sides from it yet, fingers crossed the only sides are GOOD EGGIES!!!
> 
> Heheh!!
> 
> Hope all are well!!! I'm hoping first cycle works!!!
> 
> xxxx

Good luck! I have had no side effects at all and it's my first cycle and I got an 18mm follicle! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oooh that sounds positive!!! :D :D :D YAY!!!!

How long you TTC for??

So i should be BDing around 4th Feb? This is confusing! :D


----------



## heavenly

BabyBoyle said:


> Oooh that sounds positive!!! :D :D :D YAY!!!!
> 
> How long you TTC for??
> 
> So i should be BDing around 4th Feb? This is confusing! :D

Check out my sig for the depressing tale!! lol

4 years but I am a positive person and we have gone private now, FS put us on Clomid for 4 cycles, if I don't get pregnant after that, we will be looking at IVF with egg donation. We are open to all suggestions, we just want to be parents!! :flower:

What CDs are you taking Clomid? I had to take them CD2-6 and what is your cycle length?


----------



## BabyBoyle

I'm days 3-7, cycle is 28 days. Not being monitored/scanned though..!

Also doing this for 6 months and been looking into the london clinic which has egg donation/IVF etc.. Been TTC 2 years myself, and had a little girl born too early last year, been ttc since. 

There is one in London that offers free IVF if you donate eggs, you seen that? That would be my next call!!! x


----------



## heavenly

BabyBoyle said:


> I'm days 3-7, cycle is 28 days. Not being monitored/scanned though..!
> 
> Also doing this for 6 months and been looking into the london clinic which has egg donation/IVF etc.. Been TTC 2 years myself, and had a little girl born too early last year, been ttc since.
> 
> There is one in London that offers free IVF if you donate eggs, you seen that? That would be my next call!!! x

Sorry about your little one. :hugs:

No-one will want my eggs, I'm afraid, due to my age so we won't be able to egg share. So it will have to be IVF with egg donation.

I started BDing around CD8 and carried on basically to CD18, I ov'd on CD14, we did abstain on CD13, as my FS said it was best to, as better sperm quality and after looking at the number of follicles on the scan, he said just in case of triplets! Yeah right!! One would be enough, don't tease me like that!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ooohhhh!!

That would be a dream of mine, multiples!! I know its hard work and there can unfortunately be complications, but its like a dream, more than one, when you have been so desperate for so long!!!

It's a shame its not like the US here, and you can donate eggs to specific people easily.. I'd happily share mine if i had a shot at helping someone who was as desperate as i am!!


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Been having insomnia can't even sleep... We've been staying up late till 6 am in the morning I feel exhausted been going through this for a whole week.. I feel so drained... So fat no symptoms... Yesterday just had a slight backache.. Still have a week to go.. I don't wanna test early... But I afraid of losing my patience and test.. So far I'm not gonna test!!
> 
> 
> Ladies how are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tajah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tajah said:
> 
> 
> hello all. First I want to say good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to all!!
> I just start my first round of clomid days 3-7 I have taken only 2 pills so far. I have to take prevera to bring on AF! I have been TTC for 2 years after m/c. I hope that this will work for me! I will be using robitussin and baby asprin and softcups. and of course the opk's and the clearblue easy fertility monitor! I hope that I can still use the monitor because I am on cd4 and have yet to turn it on. I need to find out if I can set it to cd5 or cd6 as I am out of town till later tomarrow evening!!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Tajah! I hope you get your :bfp:! As always :dust::dust::dust: Baby Dust for all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you HopefulMommy... I hope you get your BFP too!!:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well today I took a 3 hour nap. (Was surprised my kiddos let me!) We all cuddled up in the bed and feel asleep. I had very mild cramping. I've been watching the toilet tissue like crazy for signs of implantation. Nothing yet. I had some mood swings yesterday but today was good. Took my kids to see beauty in the beast in 3d and everyone around me had popcorn. The smell was very strong so I hope that is a good sign. Still trying to remain positive and optimistic. Summer I know what you mean about patience. I want to try to wait until time for AF but I know I will end up testing early and probably be disappointed. :dohh: Hope you can get some sleep. :sleep: Hubby and I :sex: last night and my cervix felt high. I still can't check it myself. Guess I have stubby fingers. lol We shall see what happens soon!Click to expand...

No symptoms so far.. So waiting for AF to show.... Oh how much I love the waiting game.. :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Sounds like we all have got our fingers crossed! I would love to have multiples as well. I have been having bad chest pains today which concerns me so I will be making a doctors appointment tomorrow. I have a heart condition so I am concerned. Ya'll keep me in your thoughts!


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Sounds like we all have got our fingers crossed! I would love to have multiples as well. I have been having bad chest pains today which concerns me so I will be making a doctors appointment tomorrow. I have a heart condition so I am concerned. Ya'll keep me in your thoughts!

We really wish this month would would be our month... But I'm trying to be like ehhh... Hopeful mommy hope your ok... Hope u feel better... Let me know what happens with your doctors appt... :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

hopefulmommy - Hope you're okay! Let us know how the doctors goes!

The only symptoms I have is cramping. I've been cramping like crazy early this afternoon and now this evening. Feels a lot like ovulation pain and sometimes just a general crampiness all over.


----------



## Hoping Julie

quick update. found a great fs!!!!! He strongly believes i have pcos, today he ran all the blood panels and on monday i go in for an ultrasound and to get my results. he said not to worry that if i do in fact have pcos like he suspects and its affecting my insulin (no idea that could happen) that he has a most definite course of action. with that said. baby dust an i wish u your bfp's. Now i have hope that i have a caring proactive doc


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> quick update. found a great fs!!!!! He strongly believes i have pcos, today he ran all the blood panels and on monday i go in for an ultrasound and to get my results. he said not to worry that if i do in fact have pcos like he suspects and its affecting my insulin (no idea that could happen) that he has a most definite course of action. with that said. baby dust an i wish u your bfp's. Now i have hope that i have a caring proactive doc

Yaaaayy!!! I'm so happy for you!! I'm glad you found a good FS, it's so nice to have someone comfortable and be able to talk to someone about it.. I hope you get your BFP soon!! We're still here in the TWW it's dreading by soo slow Lool!! Good to hear back from you.. :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hoping Julie said:


> quick update. found a great fs!!!!! He strongly believes i have pcos, today he ran all the blood panels and on monday i go in for an ultrasound and to get my results. he said not to worry that if i do in fact have pcos like he suspects and its affecting my insulin (no idea that could happen) that he has a most definite course of action. with that said. baby dust an i wish u your bfp's. Now i have hope that i have a caring proactive doc

Yayy! That is awesome!! It always helps when you have a proactive doc!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thanks guys im really relieved. he said if i am pcos like he believes he knows exactly how he's going to treat me to get pg. hope your wait starts to speed up for you ladies and get that bfp
:dust:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Thanks guys im really relieved. he said if i am pcos like he believes he knows exactly how he's going to treat me to get pg. hope your wait starts to speed up for you ladies and get that bfp
> :dust:

They will start you on metformin most likely. That is what I am on for PCOS. That is great news that they are taking action and I hate that you may have it but I know it will be good to start treatment and have that bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> They will start you on metformin most likely. That is what I am on for PCOS. That is great news that they are taking action and I hate that you may have it but I know it will be good to start treatment and have that bfp soon! :hugs:

Does metfomin make you lose weight? i have heard mixed opinions


----------



## heavenly

How are we doing, ladies? :flower:

I am 7DPO, twinges, feeling tearful and snappy.

But I am sure the tearful and snappy is probably the stress getting to me! :wacko:

:dust: to all! xx


----------



## samoorah1983

Symptoms I'm feeling today is pinching in ovaries , I don't know if that is a good sign, I also started temping which I never did before so I temped this morning and got a 94.1?? I don't know what it means.. I think it's low.. Ladies what do you think does that mean I'm out?


----------



## Tweak0605

Hoping Julie said:


> Thanks guys im really relieved. he said if i am pcos like he believes he knows exactly how he's going to treat me to get pg. hope your wait starts to speed up for you ladies and get that bfp
> :dust:

That is awesome! I know when I went to a new doc last month, and he told me he knew how to get me pregnant, I just got so happy. It's like this new found positivity!! 



heavenly said:


> How are we doing, ladies? :flower:
> 
> I am 7DPO, twinges, feeling tearful and snappy.
> 
> But I am sure the tearful and snappy is probably the stress getting to me! :wacko:
> 
> :dust: to all! xx

Good luck to you! The twinges sound like a good sign!



samoorah1983 said:


> Symptoms I'm feeling today is pinching in ovaries , I don't know if that is a good sign, I also started temping which I never did before so I temped this morning and got a 94.1?? I don't know what it means.. I think it's low.. Ladies what do you think does that mean I'm out?

Good luck! You wouldn't really know what you temp is from today, unless you temped the rest of the cycle. You're looking for a clear temp rise after O. Look at my chart and you'll see where I dipped a little on O day, then shot right up and it's basically stayed high. With one temp, it's really hard to know what it means.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

I have definitely been feeling twinges today. I keep thinking I am starting but it is just excess discharge I guess. I am really getting anxious. I hope this is the month! {fingers crossed!!!!}


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> I have definitely been feeling twinges today. I keep thinking I am starting but it is just excess discharge I guess. I am really getting anxious. I hope this is the month! {fingers crossed!!!!}

You think twinges are a good sign? I hope so too.. I'm feeling twinges as well, I really hope it would be our month.. :flower: do you temp ? Have you ever temped after ovulation? I bought a bbt yesterday and temped this morning it was 94.1 is that good ?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I have definitely been feeling twinges today. I keep thinking I am starting but it is just excess discharge I guess. I am really getting anxious. I hope this is the month! {fingers crossed!!!!}
> 
> You think twinges are a good sign? I hope so too.. I'm feeling twinges as well, I really hope it would be our month.. :flower: do you temp ? Have you ever temped after ovulation? I bought a bbt yesterday and temped this morning it was 94.1 is that good ?Click to expand...

I haven't done temping. I hope the twinges is our uterus prepping for a baby! I don't usually have all these mild twinges/cramping before my period. I am still trying to stay optimistic even though in the back of my mind I have my doubts. I am so stressed about this. I hope I am not keeping myself from getting preggo because of me worrying so much. @Julie I lost about 10 pounds taking the metformin. I have been on it 2 months now. :)


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I have definitely been feeling twinges today. I keep thinking I am starting but it is just excess discharge I guess. I am really getting anxious. I hope this is the month! {fingers crossed!!!!}
> 
> You think twinges are a good sign? I hope so too.. I'm feeling twinges as well, I really hope it would be our month.. :flower: do you temp ? Have you ever temped after ovulation? I bought a bbt yesterday and temped this morning it was 94.1 is that good ?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't done temping. I hope the twinges is our uterus prepping for a baby! I don't usually have all these mild twinges/cramping before my period. I am still trying to stay optimistic even though in the back of my mind I have my doubts. I am so stressed about this. I hope I am not keeping myself from getting preggo because of me worrying so much. @Julie I lost about 10 pounds taking the metformin. I have been on it 2 months now. :)Click to expand...

I really hope it. Would be a good a good sign, I'm feeling the same way about stressing out.. It's so hard to control the way we feel , when is your AF due? Hope we don't see her ugly face..


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I have definitely been feeling twinges today. I keep thinking I am starting but it is just excess discharge I guess. I am really getting anxious. I hope this is the month! {fingers crossed!!!!}
> 
> You think twinges are a good sign? I hope so too.. I'm feeling twinges as well, I really hope it would be our month.. :flower: do you temp ? Have you ever temped after ovulation? I bought a bbt yesterday and temped this morning it was 94.1 is that good ?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't done temping. I hope the twinges is our uterus prepping for a baby! I don't usually have all these mild twinges/cramping before my period. I am still trying to stay optimistic even though in the back of my mind I have my doubts. I am so stressed about this. I hope I am not keeping myself from getting preggo because of me worrying so much. @Julie I lost about 10 pounds taking the metformin. I have been on it 2 months now. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope it. Would be a good a good sign, I'm feeling the same way about stressing out.. It's so hard to control the way we feel , when is your AF due? Hope we don't see her ugly face..Click to expand...

Hell I don't know. Some months my cycle will be 33 days some it will be 30...I'm going to test Saturday or Sunday. When you testin?


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I have definitely been feeling twinges today. I keep thinking I am starting but it is just excess discharge I guess. I am really getting anxious. I hope this is the month! {fingers crossed!!!!}
> 
> You think twinges are a good sign? I hope so too.. I'm feeling twinges as well, I really hope it would be our month.. :flower: do you temp ? Have you ever temped after ovulation? I bought a bbt yesterday and temped this morning it was 94.1 is that good ?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't done temping. I hope the twinges is our uterus prepping for a baby! I don't usually have all these mild twinges/cramping before my period. I am still trying to stay optimistic even though in the back of my mind I have my doubts. I am so stressed about this. I hope I am not keeping myself from getting preggo because of me worrying so much. @Julie I lost about 10 pounds taking the metformin. I have been on it 2 months now. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope it. Would be a good a good sign, I'm feeling the same way about stressing out.. It's so hard to control the way we feel , when is your AF due? Hope we don't see her ugly face..Click to expand...
> 
> Hell I don't know. Some months my cycle will be 33 days some it will be 30...I'm going to test Saturday or Sunday. When you testin?Click to expand...

I'm gonna test on fri and sat..my cycle ranges 28-34 it's all over the place.. My last two cycles were 31, 30 days. So well find out..


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Well looks like we will find out around the same time! Good news hopefully!


----------



## heavenly

Hey everyone, how are we all today? :flower:

I am 8DPO, twinges down right hand side, was very tearful last night and barked at my OH which isn't like me at all.

AF is due between Fri and Tues, so will test at the weekend if AF hasn't turned up by then. 

Got my new Iphone today, my first one, so that has cheered me up, need to find the Fertility App, something else for me to obsess over! :blush:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Okay...I was weak and tested today.........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::happydance::thumbup:

Going to get some more tests but this one showed up positive so I am hoping I really am pregnant. I have a doctor's appointment set up for Thursday the 2nd. (Since I am high risk they want to see me asap)


----------



## Tweak0605

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Okay...I was weak and tested today.........:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Going to get some more tests but this one showed up positive so I am hoping I really am pregnant. I have a doctor's appointment set up for Thursday the 2nd. (Since I am high risk they want to see me asap)

OMG Congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hoping Julie

OMG OMG YAY!!!! congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Thank you all! I went to the pregnancy center down the road from me and the confirmed it! Baby is due Oct. 6th. I just hope that I can carry this one. I had 2 miscarriages last year. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Thank you all! I went to the pregnancy center down the road from me and the confirmed it! Baby is due Oct. 6th. I just hope that I can carry this one. I had 2 miscarriages last year. Hoping for the best!

i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! So please for you! Also, gives me some hope :D


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Thank you all! I went to the pregnancy center down the road from me and the confirmed it! Baby is due Oct. 6th. I just hope that I can carry this one. I had 2 miscarriages last year. Hoping for the best!


Yaaaayy!!! Congratulation hope you have a H&H nine months!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...

Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...
> 
> Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?Click to expand...

Ohhh you're giving me hope!! How many BFN did you get till you got your BFP?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...
> 
> Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you're giving me hope!! How many BFN did you get till you got your BFP?Click to expand...

2. I took one yesterday and the day before. Since your HCG doubles every 48 hours take one in the AM and one the following day in the AM. The line was very faint at first. Tonight they have been darker. Don't give up yet!


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...
> 
> Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you're giving me hope!! How many BFN did you get till you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 2. I took one yesterday and the day before. Since your HCG doubles every 48 hours take one in the AM and one the following day in the AM. The line was very faint at first. Tonight they have been darker. Don't give up yet!Click to expand...


I hope that might be a sign that would help, yesterday night at 11:30 pm I had brown spotting.. Just one time I wiped after that... Then clear? Trying not toget my hopes up.., what do you think?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...
> 
> Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you're giving me hope!! How many BFN did you get till you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 2. I took one yesterday and the day before. Since your HCG doubles every 48 hours take one in the AM and one the following day in the AM. The line was very faint at first. Tonight they have been darker. Don't give up yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that might be a sign that would help, yesterday night at 11:30 pm I had brown spotting.. Just one time I wiped after that... Then clear? Trying not toget my hopes up.., what do you think?Click to expand...

Brown spotting is probably old blood. Maybe left over implantation bleeding? It takes a while to travel out...(HOPING!):hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...
> 
> Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you're giving me hope!! How many BFN did you get till you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 2. I took one yesterday and the day before. Since your HCG doubles every 48 hours take one in the AM and one the following day in the AM. The line was very faint at first. Tonight they have been darker. Don't give up yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that might be a sign that would help, yesterday night at 11:30 pm I had brown spotting.. Just one time I wiped after that... Then clear? Trying not toget my hopes up.., what do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> Brown spotting is probably old blood. Maybe left over implantation bleeding? It takes a while to travel out...(HOPING!):hugs:Click to expand...

I'm hoping DH is getting his hopes up and I feel bad if I crush it for him.. Ugh I don't know why I'm feeling like this , I'm just scared of getting those stupid BFN!! Did you get any spotting?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning got a BFN... Ugh I think Im out this month...
> 
> Hopefully not. I need a due date buddy. I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I knew I was going to be inpatient. I took 5 tests today. When the digital showed positive I felt a little better. Having any new symptoms anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you're giving me hope!! How many BFN did you get till you got your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> 2. I took one yesterday and the day before. Since your HCG doubles every 48 hours take one in the AM and one the following day in the AM. The line was very faint at first. Tonight they have been darker. Don't give up yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that might be a sign that would help, yesterday night at 11:30 pm I had brown spotting.. Just one time I wiped after that... Then clear? Trying not toget my hopes up.., what do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> Brown spotting is probably old blood. Maybe left over implantation bleeding? It takes a while to travel out...(HOPING!):hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping DH is getting his hopes up and I feel bad if I crush it for him.. Ugh I don't know why I'm feeling like this , I'm just scared of getting those stupid BFN!! Did you get any spotting?Click to expand...

I had some discharge like crazy but no spotting. The other day (TMI DON'T READ IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH) I wiped and had like a mucousy white/yellow tinged blob. (YUCK!) I looked it up and it said my body might be trying to make a mucous plug. I didn't think it started that this early. I am concerned because I am not even 4 weeks yet and all these tests show positive. I would love to have multiples. (Of course I am happy with 1 healthy baby but 2 would be such a blessing!)


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

AF hasn't turned up yet, I am 10DPO, AF due this weekend, won't be tempted to test!!

Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

heavenly said:


> Hey guys
> 
> AF hasn't turned up yet, I am 10DPO, AF due this weekend, won't be tempted to test!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx

Test in the AM! I am so anxious to hear ya'll's (Yes I'm southern) outcomes!!!:test:


----------



## tajah

Update .. I'm on cd10 really no side affects from the clomid except a headache for two days. I have been taking the robitussin and using the o kits and fertility monitor nothing yet. But today marks the day of the first bding of the cycle. I pray this is the.month!


----------



## samoorah1983

AF got me ladies, oh well, gonna try again.. I'm really happy for those who got the BFP and I hope you have a H&H nine months, and for those who are waiting I wish you the best and best of luck and hope to get your BFP soon, and dreams come true.. I on the other hand made an appointment to get blood work done, and pelvic U/S and they're gonna put the dye through my tubes to make sure they're open.. Im being positive from now on... And I'm gonna try my best.. That's all it takes.. Ladies wish me luck!! I'm still staying on this thread and keep updating .. I'm not going away!! Stay tuned!! And lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> AF got me ladies, oh well, gonna try again.. I'm really happy for those who got the BFP and I hope you have a H&H nine months, and for those who are waiting I wish you the best and best of luck and hope to get your BFP soon, and dreams come true.. I on the other hand made an appointment to get blood work done, and pelvic U/S and they're gonna put the dye through my tubes to make sure they're open.. Im being positive from now on... And I'm gonna try my best.. That's all it takes.. Ladies wish me luck!! I'm still staying on this thread and keep updating .. I'm not going away!! Stay tuned!! And lots and lots of sticky :dust:

Hate to hear that Summer. Hoping you will get it next month. If you need to chat I'm here. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

So I ended up in the ER tonight. I was cramping pretty bad so my dr told me to go ahead and get checked. They took blood and my HCG levels were 78. Monday I have to get them re-checked. Ultrasound showed a cyst on my right ovary. Still to early to see any baby though. Hoping that my HCG levels double by Monday...


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ooooooooooh hopeful - fingers crossed for you for a healthy baby!! :D :D

Sorry to those that AF got as well!!!

I finished my 1st clomid cycle yesterday, no sides bar being a bit emotional on tuesday (was pissed off and upset anyway!!)

Hoping that it's worked, didnt get niggling pains or cramps or whatnot, and i'm not getting monitored.. so pleeeeeeeeeeeeease say i BD the right time and i get at least ONE sticky eggy!!! xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Sorry you ended up in the ER hopeful :( Fingers crossed for awesome beta numbers on Monday. :hugs:

I'm 8 DPO and don't really feel anything. My temps have been steadily increasing, but I'm not looking too much into it. My progesterone test came back at 11.14, which is low, but I guess I could still be pregnant. We'll see in a couple days...


----------



## heavenly

hopefulmommy2 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> AF hasn't turned up yet, I am 10DPO, AF due this weekend, won't be tempted to test!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx
> 
> Test in the AM! I am so anxious to hear ya'll's (Yes I'm southern) outcomes!!!:test:Click to expand...


I LOVE that accent!! Nooooo, will not test in the morning, I am convinced it will show a *B*ig *F*at *N*othing..so want to wait til AF is officially late. It's hard though! :wacko:




tajah said:


> Update .. I'm on cd10 really no side affects from the clomid except a headache for two days. I have been taking the robitussin and using the o kits and fertility monitor nothing yet. But today marks the day of the first bding of the cycle. I pray this is the.month!

I haven't any side effects from my first Clomid cycle, pretty relieved at that and I had a scan and I did ovulate so pleased it's working! FXd for you!! xx



samoorah1983 said:


> AF got me ladies, oh well, gonna try again.. I'm really happy for those who got the BFP and I hope you have a H&H nine months, and for those who are waiting I wish you the best and best of luck and hope to get your BFP soon, and dreams come true.. I on the other hand made an appointment to get blood work done, and pelvic U/S and they're gonna put the dye through my tubes to make sure they're open.. Im being positive from now on... And I'm gonna try my best.. That's all it takes.. Ladies wish me luck!! I'm still staying on this thread and keep updating .. I'm not going away!! Stay tuned!! And lots and lots of sticky :dust:

Sorry about AF but keep us posted re the tests! x



hopefulmommy2 said:


> So I ended up in the ER tonight. I was cramping pretty bad so my dr told me to go ahead and get checked. They took blood and my HCG levels were 78. Monday I have to get them re-checked. Ultrasound showed a cyst on my right ovary. Still to early to see any baby though. Hoping that my HCG levels double by Monday...

How are you feeling today? :hugs:



BabyBoyle said:


> Ooooooooooh hopeful - fingers crossed for you for a healthy baby!! :D :D
> 
> Sorry to those that AF got as well!!!
> 
> I finished my 1st clomid cycle yesterday, no sides bar being a bit emotional on tuesday (was pissed off and upset anyway!!)
> 
> Hoping that it's worked, didnt get niggling pains or cramps or whatnot, and i'm not getting monitored.. so pleeeeeeeeeeeeease say i BD the right time and i get at least ONE sticky eggy!!! xxx

Welcome to the clomid club, all good fun!! :wacko::flower:



Tweak0605 said:


> Sorry you ended up in the ER hopeful :( Fingers crossed for awesome beta numbers on Monday. :hugs:
> 
> I'm 8 DPO and don't really feel anything. My temps have been steadily increasing, but I'm not looking too much into it. My progesterone test came back at 11.14, which is low, but I guess I could still be pregnant. We'll see in a couple days...

When are you testing? It's still early days.



AFM, AF hasn't turned up today, I am 11DPO, I won't be officially late til Tues as my cycle isn't regular so it's very frustrating but don't want to test too early.

Have a lovely evening ladies. xx


----------



## tajah

What day did u ladies O. I have irregular periods n usually there long.so I was just wondering. My doctor said to make sure I bd on cd 10-16 n use the o kits n bd on those peak days to. Oops he said every other day starting day 10-16. I hope that the prevera/ Clomid kind of makes my cycle normal. Heck I hope I can have a clomid sucess story . (It worked for me first time) wishful thinking..lol


----------



## heavenly

tajah said:


> What day did u ladies O. I have irregular periods n usually there long.so I was just wondering. My doctor said to make sure I bd on cd 10-16 n use the o kits n bd on those peak days to. Oops he said every other day starting day 10-16. I hope that the prevera/ Clomid kind of makes my cycle normal. Heck I hope I can have a clomid sucess story . (It worked for me first time) wishful thinking..lol

I had a scan with the FS and I had a good sized follicle, so was very pleased the Clomid was working. I ov'd CD13/14. We bd'd CD9-12, then CD14-17. He told me to avoid CD13 in case of triplets! :wacko:

Yeah right! Just the one would be nice!!! [-o&lt;

My cycle is usually 23-27 days, so no idea if the Clomid has upset that this cycle. I am on CD24 at the mo.


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> AF got me ladies, oh well, gonna try again.. I'm really happy for those who got the BFP and I hope you have a H&H nine months, and for those who are waiting I wish you the best and best of luck and hope to get your BFP soon, and dreams come true.. I on the other hand made an appointment to get blood work done, and pelvic U/S and they're gonna put the dye through my tubes to make sure they're open.. Im being positive from now on... And I'm gonna try my best.. That's all it takes.. Ladies wish me luck!! I'm still staying on this thread and keep updating .. I'm not going away!! Stay tuned!! And lots and lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> Hate to hear that Summer. Hoping you will get it next month. If you need to chat I'm here. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh thank you for your support.. I'm fine just been tired the past two days period has been heavy.. No cramps tho happy about that part :winkwink: just confirmed with my appointments last. Night with doc and getting blood work done and U/S so well see the results.. Wish me luck...:hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> So I ended up in the ER tonight. I was cramping pretty bad so my dr told me to go ahead and get checked.  They took blood and my HCG levels were 78. Monday I have to get them re-checked. Ultrasound showed a cyst on my right ovary. Still to early to see any baby though. Hoping that my HCG levels double by Monday...

NooI hope you feel better .. Does the cyst on your ovaries affect the baby?? Let me know what happens... I hope you feel better!! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> So I ended up in the ER tonight. I was cramping pretty bad so my dr told me to go ahead and get checked. They took blood and my HCG levels were 78. Monday I have to get them re-checked. Ultrasound showed a cyst on my right ovary. Still to early to see any baby though. Hoping that my HCG levels double by Monday...
> 
> NooI hope you feel better .. Does the cyst on your ovaries affect the baby?? Let me know what happens... I hope you feel better!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope not. I have to go Monday to get my blood drawn again so I am going to ask more to my ob. The ER doc didn't tell me much...


----------



## samoorah1983

tajah said:


> What day did u ladies O. I have irregular periods n usually there long.so I was just wondering. My doctor said to make sure I bd on cd 10-16 n use the o kits n bd on those peak days to. Oops he said every other day starting day 10-16. I hope that the prevera/ Clomid kind of makes my cycle normal. Heck I hope I can have a clomid sucess story . (It worked for me first time) wishful thinking..lol

Hope you get you're BFP .. When did you get your positive opks? AF got me my periods are normally 28-34 but been having them the past 3 months from 29-30-31 days but I took clomid from days 3-7 now I got my period 28 days!! So happy I feel like it regulated my period I hope it stays that way... Wish you Loy's and lots of :dust:


----------



## tajah

samoorah1983 said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> What day did u ladies O. I have irregular periods n usually there long.so I was just wondering. My doctor said to make sure I bd on cd 10-16 n use the o kits n bd on those peak days to. Oops he said every other day starting day 10-16. I hope that the prevera/ Clomid kind of makes my cycle normal. Heck I hope I can have a clomid sucess story . (It worked for me first time) wishful thinking..lol
> 
> Hope you get you're BFP .. When did you get your positive opks? AF got me my periods are normally 28-34 but been having them the past 3 months from 29-30-31 days but I took clomid from days 3-7 now I got my period 28 days!! So happy I feel like it regulated my period I hope it stays that way... Wish you Loy's and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I haven't gotten a postice opks yet! I am on cd11. My ob said to bd from cd10-cd16 of course every other day! So I guess if the opks isn't positve within these days then I will bd more than that! I took clomid 50mg from days 3-7. I have been taking prenatals,baby aspirn ,and robitussin. After I bd i use the soft cup and today I bought preseed so I will be using that tomarrow for bd session..lol. I hope that it regulates mine to. Lots of :dust: to you too!! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Sunshine15

Just started my first round of clomid last night. 50 mg CD 3-7. Very hopeful cause its the second month after having HSG done & i think im going to O from my unblcked side + with the help of clomid. :dust:


----------



## tajah

Good luck sunshine n sending lot of sticky baby dust your way!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

tajah said:


> What day did u ladies O. I have irregular periods n usually there long.so I was just wondering. My doctor said to make sure I bd on cd 10-16 n use the o kits n bd on those peak days to. Oops he said every other day starting day 10-16. I hope that the prevera/ Clomid kind of makes my cycle normal. Heck I hope I can have a clomid sucess story . (It worked for me first time) wishful thinking..lol

I surged on CD 15-17. Thinking it was the 17th. I'm sure it will work for you. I was on provera last cycle. On metfomin and clomid this cycle and got my BFP. Hoping it sticks! Keep us posted!


----------



## tajah

thank you hopefulmommy2! i hope so too! Time will tell! today is cd12 and my fertility montior says low fertile. my opk gave no smiley face today so I am still waiting! I will keep you updated! thanks for the info and congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

CD26 for me, 13DPO, no AF yet, but convinced it will turn up today!

Will test tomorrow if it hasn't, I have a FRER at home.

Good luck everyone!! xxx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> CD26 for me, 13DPO, no AF yet, but convinced it will turn up today!
> 
> Will test tomorrow if it hasn't, I have a FRER at home.
> 
> Good luck everyone!! xxx

Good luck! Have you had any symptoms yet? I tested at 12 DPO and had a faint positive. Hope you get yours! :)


----------



## Hoping Julie

hi again ladies! im on cycle day 10 now (i didnt use clomid this time) BUT i just had a u/s and i have a 22mm follicle on my right ovary on my own! please think good thoughs :D good luck and happy thoughts to those still in 2ww


----------



## heavenly

Hoping Julie said:


> hi again ladies! im on cycle day 10 now (i didnt use clomid this time) BUT i just had a u/s and i have a 22mm follicle on my right ovary on my own! please think good thoughs :D good luck and happy thoughts to those still in 2ww

Excellents news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping Julie

heavenly said:


> Excellents news!!! :happydance:

this is my first folly scan, and on day ten. my dr said 22 mm was good news and that i need to dtd eod starting today... idk know much about folly size? is 22 big for day ten? does that mean i could even ovulate today?


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> I hope not. I have to go Monday to get my blood drawn again so I am going to ask more to my ob. The ER doc didn't tell me much...

did you have your dr appt? everything good?


----------



## heavenly

Hoping Julie said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Excellents news!!! :happydance:
> 
> this is my first folly scan, and on day ten. my dr said 22 mm was good news and that i need to dtd eod starting today... idk know much about folly size? is 22 big for day ten? does that mean i could even ovulate today?Click to expand...

I am no expert hun, it's my first round on Clomid. Still learning! I went in for a scan on CD12 and he could see an 18mm folly and a couple of other smaller ones, and said he was really pleased. He told me not to BD for 24 hrs in case of triplets! :saywhat: I Ov'd CD13/14.


----------



## Hoping Julie

heavenly said:


> I am no expert hun, it's my first round on Clomid. Still learning! I went in for a scan on CD12 and he could see an 18mm folly and a couple of other smaller ones, and said he was really pleased. He told me not to BD for 24 hrs in case of triplets! :saywhat: I Ov'd CD13/14.

trips, omg lol


----------



## heavenly

Hoping Julie said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I am no expert hun, it's my first round on Clomid. Still learning! I went in for a scan on CD12 and he could see an 18mm folly and a couple of other smaller ones, and said he was really pleased. He told me not to BD for 24 hrs in case of triplets! :saywhat: I Ov'd CD13/14.
> 
> trips, omg lolClick to expand...

I only want one!!! :wacko:


----------



## Hoping Julie

heavenly said:


> I only want one!!! :wacko:

trips would def be a huge challenge so i can understand wanting to avoid that. fx'd for one baby for ya


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I only want one!!! :wacko:
> 
> trips would def be a huge challenge so i can understand wanting to avoid that. fx'd for one baby for yaClick to expand...



What does fx'd mean? I think I know but unsure I see it everywhere on this site


----------



## Sunshine15

I'm with you heavenly lol. 

Congrats hoping Julie! Hopefully you'll get :yellow: :) 

Tajah- this may be a silly question but what are softcups? I just found out what preseed is & gonna give it a try this month.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope not. I have to go Monday to get my blood drawn again so I am going to ask more to my ob. The ER doc didn't tell me much...
> 
> did you have your dr appt? everything good?Click to expand...

Went this morning and they did a pelvic exam. Said that my uterus is tilted and they didn't feel a mass or anything (hoping ruling out a ectopic pregnancy) They took blood and said that they were going to check my HcG levels again. They didn't call me back today to let me know what it said so I hope I hear from them in the morning! How have you been feeling? How is everyone feeling? I am still hoping everyone gets BFP's!


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope not. I have to go Monday to get my blood drawn again so I am going to ask more to my ob. The ER doc didn't tell me much...
> 
> did you have your dr appt? everything good?Click to expand...
> 
> Went this morning and they did a pelvic exam. Said that my uterus is tilted and they didn't feel a mass or anything (hoping ruling out a ectopic pregnancy) They took blood and said that they were going to check my HcG levels again. They didn't call me back today to let me know what it said so I hope I hear from them in the morning! How have you been feeling? How is everyone feeling? I am still hoping everyone gets BFP's!Click to expand...

Hey how are you? I'm getting a pelvic exam done on Friday and tubes check.. I hope everything's ok... But can a pregnancy occur with a tilted uterus? I hope everything would be fine.. I went in and got my blood drawn OB wrote down I should get all the blood work done.. Hcg and every pregnancy related blood work.. Hope to hear good news.. Hope everything works out well for you!! :hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

tajah said:


> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> I only want one!!! :wacko:
> 
> trips would def be a huge challenge so i can understand wanting to avoid that. fx'd for one baby for yaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does fx'd mean? I think I know but unsure I see it everywhere on this siteClick to expand...

Hi Tajah where you from? Ethnicity? Are you middle eastern?


----------



## samoorah1983

Sunshine15 said:


> Just started my first round of clomid last night. 50 mg CD 3-7. Very hopeful cause its the second month after having HSG done & i think im going to O from my unblcked side + with the help of clomid. :dust:

Hi sunshine.. Hope this month would be the month.. Is this your first time on this thread? How long long were you TTC ?


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi samoorah, I've been reading the post but this is my first month on clomid so I'm hoping for the best. We've been trying since Dec 2010 but didn't go see a RS till October. After having the HSG done earlier this month I found out my left tube is blocked. Doc gave us a choice to keep trying or start taking clomid. DH & I both agreed we were ready to move forward. Fingers crossed this will be the month we all get :bfp: :)


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope not. I have to go Monday to get my blood drawn again so I am going to ask more to my ob. The ER doc didn't tell me much...
> 
> did you have your dr appt? everything good?Click to expand...
> 
> Went this morning and they did a pelvic exam. Said that my uterus is tilted and they didn't feel a mass or anything (hoping ruling out a ectopic pregnancy) They took blood and said that they were going to check my HcG levels again. They didn't call me back today to let me know what it said so I hope I hear from them in the morning! How have you been feeling? How is everyone feeling? I am still hoping everyone gets BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey how are you? I'm getting a pelvic exam done on Friday and tubes check.. I hope everything's ok... But can a pregnancy occur with a tilted uterus? I hope everything would be fine.. I went in and got my blood drawn OB wrote down I should get all the blood work done.. Hcg and every pregnancy related blood work.. Hope to hear good news.. Hope everything works out well for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I guess so. My uterus has always been tilted. I hope everything goes well with your exam. Did you say you were pregnant? I've heard of women still having AF while pregnant. Let me know what they say!!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Sunshine15 said:


> Hi samoorah, I've been reading the post but this is my first month on clomid so I'm hoping for the best. We've been trying since Dec 2010 but didn't go see a RS till October. After having the HSG done earlier this month I found out my left tube is blocked. Doc gave us a choice to keep trying or start taking clomid. DH & I both agreed we were ready to move forward. Fingers crossed this will be the month we all get :bfp: :)

Hello Sunshine! Just wanted to tell you best of luck this month! What CD are you on?


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> What does fx'd mean? I think I know but unsure I see it everywhere on this site

fx'd means i have my fingers crossed for you, or in other words I'm hoping for you and thinking good thoughts :D


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> Hey how are you? I'm getting a pelvic exam done on Friday and tubes check.. I hope everything's ok... But can a pregnancy occur with a tilted uterus? I hope everything would be fine.. I went in and got my blood drawn OB wrote down I should get all the blood work done.. Hcg and every pregnancy related blood work.. Hope to hear good news.. Hope everything works out well for you!! :hugs:

Im wishing the very best for you


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope not. I have to go Monday to get my blood drawn again so I am going to ask more to my ob. The ER doc didn't tell me much...
> 
> did you have your dr appt? everything good?Click to expand...
> 
> Went this morning and they did a pelvic exam. Said that my uterus is tilted and they didn't feel a mass or anything (hoping ruling out a ectopic pregnancy) They took blood and said that they were going to check my HcG levels again. They didn't call me back today to let me know what it said so I hope I hear from them in the morning! How have you been feeling? How is everyone feeling? I am still hoping everyone gets BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey how are you? I'm getting a pelvic exam done on Friday and tubes check.. I hope everything's ok... But can a pregnancy occur with a tilted uterus? I hope everything would be fine.. I went in and got my blood drawn OB wrote down I should get all the blood work done.. Hcg and every pregnancy related blood work.. Hope to hear good news.. Hope everything works out well for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I guess so. My uterus has always been tilted. I hope everything goes well with your exam. Did you say you were pregnant? I've heard of women still having AF while pregnant. Let me know what they say!!!Click to expand...

No I've never been pregnant before.. This is going to be our first...


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> What does fx'd mean? I think I know but unsure I see it everywhere on this site
> 
> fx'd means i have my fingers crossed for you, or in other words I'm hoping for you and thinking good thoughts :DClick to expand...

Thank you Julie thats what I thought it meant just didn't want to think n not know & have it mean something else! lol :blush:


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi hopefulmommy2, today is CD 5 :)


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Sunshine15 said:


> Hi hopefulmommy2, today is CD 5 :)

Oh okay. You having any side effects yet? I had headaches and cramped. Boobs were a little sore when taking the clomid.


----------



## tajah

today is cd13 and I just started getting cramps in the middle of my lower abs! hope that means that i am about to O wishful thinking my fertility monitor says low still!


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

Well 14DPO and a BFN today, which wasn't really a surprise. No AF yet, maybe Clomid has mucked up my cycle.

So, I am not out of the game yet, but doesn't look hopeful!!

Good luck to anyone still to test. xx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Sigh...Ob just called. Numbers went from 78 to 162 so they are doubling but they said it was still low. Go back tomorrow for retest and confirmation of pregnancy. I'm beginning to become discouraged. I hope I don't have a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy. I am staying optimistic (or trying to) because the HcG levels did double but they are not happy with that number. Not sure why. I thought that is what it is suppose to do? We shall see what they say tomorrow. More of the waiting game.....:wacko:


----------



## tajah

I think everything will turn out great hopefulmommy2 I will pray for you! Today I tested high fertility on my clearblue easy monitor so soon I should be o'ING. Today is cd14. Lastnight I was having slight cramping!
Heavenly-good luck to you I'm sending loads of babydust your way! Hope af doesn't show her face to you!!


----------



## heavenly

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Sigh...Ob just called. Numbers went from 78 to 162 so they are doubling but they said it was still low. Go back tomorrow for retest and confirmation of pregnancy. I'm beginning to become discouraged. I hope I don't have a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy. I am staying optimistic (or trying to) because the HcG levels did double but they are not happy with that number. Not sure why. I thought that is what it is suppose to do? We shall see what they say tomorrow. More of the waiting game.....:wacko:

Good luck. :hugs:



tajah said:


> I think everything will turn out great hopefulmommy2 I will pray for you! Today I tested high fertility on my clearblue easy monitor so soon I should be o'ING. Today is cd14. Lastnight I was having slight cramping!
> Heavenly-good luck to you I'm sending loads of babydust your way! Hope af doesn't show her face to you!!

Thank you hun. I use the CBFM, it's very useful! Glad you got a high!! x


AFM, still no AF, just actually wish it would show it's face now if it's going to, so I can move onto the next cycle!!

CD27 for me today and my cycle is usually 23-27.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

heavenly said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Sigh...Ob just called. Numbers went from 78 to 162 so they are doubling but they said it was still low. Go back tomorrow for retest and confirmation of pregnancy. I'm beginning to become discouraged. I hope I don't have a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy. I am staying optimistic (or trying to) because the HcG levels did double but they are not happy with that number. Not sure why. I thought that is what it is suppose to do? We shall see what they say tomorrow. More of the waiting game.....:wacko:
> 
> Good luck. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> tajah said:
> 
> 
> I think everything will turn out great hopefulmommy2 I will pray for you! Today I tested high fertility on my clearblue easy monitor so soon I should be o'ING. Today is cd14. Lastnight I was having slight cramping!
> Heavenly-good luck to you I'm sending loads of babydust your way! Hope af doesn't show her face to you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun. I use the CBFM, it's very useful! Glad you got a high!! x
> 
> 
> AFM, still no AF, just actually wish it would show it's face now if it's going to, so I can move onto the next cycle!!
> 
> CD27 for me today and my cycle is usually 23-27.Click to expand...

Hoping you get your bfp. Maybe implantation was later cause the clomid. Hoping that everything works out~


----------



## tajah

Anyone know how long are you supose to leave the softcup on after bding


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thinking positive thoughts for you hopeful mommy! So like i mentioned earlier, cd ten (monday) i had a scan with a 22 mm folly and decent ut lining. today cycle day 11 I have cramping on the right side (the side with the folly) diahrrea and extreme modd swings. my cm is not overly promising but my scan and other symptoms are. im not temping or opks but with my symptoms i bd yesterday and plan to again in the am and friday and sunday with preseed. in your ladies opinions should i stick with dr advice and bd on the days he said (i feel worried if i dont tonight i will miss it but if i do tonight i will deplete his sperm) arrggg :help:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Thinking positive thoughts for you hopeful mommy! So like i mentioned earlier, cd ten (monday) i had a scan with a 22 mm folly and decent ut lining. today cycle day 11 I have cramping on the right side (the side with the folly) diahrrea and extreme modd swings. my cm is not overly promising but my scan and other symptoms are. im not temping or opks but with my symptoms i bd yesterday and plan to again in the am and friday and sunday with preseed. in your ladies opinions should i stick with dr advice and bd on the days he said (i feel worried if i dont tonight i will miss it but if i do tonight i will deplete his sperm) arrggg :help:

Well I BD every day for 5 days leading up to, during, and after Ovulated. I would just go with your gut though. Wishing you the best Julie!


----------



## heavenly

Still no AF, CD28 and 15DPO. No AF pains either! This Clomid must be playing tricks with my cycle!!

Love to all. xx


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Sigh...Ob just called. Numbers went from 78 to 162 so they are doubling but they said it was still low. Go back tomorrow for retest and confirmation of pregnancy. I'm beginning to become discouraged. I hope I don't have a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy. I am staying optimistic (or trying to) because the HcG levels did double but they are not happy with that number. Not sure why. I thought that is what it is suppose to do? We shall see what they say tomorrow. More of the waiting game.....:wacko:


Hopefullmommy I'm praying for you.. Hope everything goes well for you.. Let me kno what happens.. Hope this one would be safe.. Btw have you ever heard of abdominal Mayan massage?.?


----------



## Sunshine15

Hopefulmommy2, waiting to hear from you. Hope all went well. 

I've read that clomid can make you nauseous but I was surprised when the nauseousness woke me out of my sleep. I had been asleep for 5hrs when I had the sudden urge to throw up. I felt so much better right afterwards & was able to go back to bed. Anyone else experiencing these symptoms?


----------



## heavenly

AF turned up today! CD29, so looks like Clomid has lengthened my cycle. So I won't test til CD30 next cycle, will save me a fortune on tests!

Starting taking the Clomid again tomorrow, FX'd I still get no side effects.

Love and :dust: to all. xx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

samoorah1983 said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Sigh...Ob just called. Numbers went from 78 to 162 so they are doubling but they said it was still low. Go back tomorrow for retest and confirmation of pregnancy. I'm beginning to become discouraged. I hope I don't have a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy. I am staying optimistic (or trying to) because the HcG levels did double but they are not happy with that number. Not sure why. I thought that is what it is suppose to do? We shall see what they say tomorrow. More of the waiting game.....:wacko:
> 
> 
> Hopefullmommy I'm praying for you.. Hope everything goes well for you.. Let me kno what happens.. Hope this one would be safe.. Btw have you ever heard of abdominal Mayan massage?.?Click to expand...




Sunshine15 said:


> Hopefulmommy2, waiting to hear from you. Hope all went well.
> 
> I've read that clomid can make you nauseous but I was surprised when the nauseousness woke me out of my sleep. I had been asleep for 5hrs when I had the sudden urge to throw up. I felt so much better right afterwards & was able to go back to bed. Anyone else experiencing these symptoms?

I haven't heard of the Mayan massage Summer. I will look into it though! Got a phone call from the dr today and numbers are still doubling. Friday=72, Monday=162, and Wednesday=332. Will hear about the progesterone levels tomorrow. She also said that I can have an ultrasound next week. She said Monday or Friday. I might ask for friday so I can hopefully see a heartbeat. I don't want to do it to early and be freaked out even more. I didn't pay attention to who asked but I didn't use the soft cup so I don't know how long to keep it. Clomid didn't really make me nauseous just headaches and cramps. Overall sadness...Anyhow, I will update tomorrow. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## tajah

hopefulmommy2 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Sigh...Ob just called. Numbers went from 78 to 162 so they are doubling but they said it was still low. Go back tomorrow for retest and confirmation of pregnancy. I'm beginning to become discouraged. I hope I don't have a blighted ovum or chemical pregnancy. I am staying optimistic (or trying to) because the HcG levels did double but they are not happy with that number. Not sure why. I thought that is what it is suppose to do? We shall see what they say tomorrow. More of the waiting game.....:wacko:
> 
> 
> Hopefullmommy I'm praying for you.. Hope everything goes well for you.. Let me kno what happens.. Hope this one would be safe.. Btw have you ever heard of abdominal Mayan massage?.?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine15 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefulmommy2, waiting to hear from you. Hope all went well.
> 
> I've read that clomid can make you nauseous but I was surprised when the nauseousness woke me out of my sleep. I had been asleep for 5hrs when I had the sudden urge to throw up. I felt so much better right afterwards & was able to go back to bed. Anyone else experiencing these symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of the Mayan massage Summer. I will look into it though! Got a phone call from the dr today and numbers are still doubling. Friday=72, Monday=162, and Wednesday=332. Will hear about the progesterone levels tomorrow. She also said that I can have an ultrasound next week. She said Monday or Friday. I might ask for friday so I can hopefully see a heartbeat. I don't want to do it to early and be freaked out even more. I didn't pay attention to who asked but I didn't use the soft cup so I don't know how long to keep it. Clomid didn't really make me nauseous just headaches and cramps. Overall sadness...Anyhow, I will update tomorrow. Hope everyone is well!Click to expand...

thanks for the reply. It was me that asked about the softcups.

I finally got my smiley face today with the clear blue opk's. It was wierd because at 8 this morning it us the clearblue fertility montior it just said high fertily not peak (meaning ovulation) and the opk said nothing. Something told me to test agian in the afternoon and I got a smiley face ! So I am curious in the morning if the monitor will show that I am at peak fertility. Ohh well time will tell it is only hours away!!:happydance:


----------



## heavenly

tajah said:


> I finally got my smiley face today with the clear blue opk's. It was wierd because at 8 this morning it us the clearblue fertility montior it just said high fertily not peak (meaning ovulation) and the opk said nothing. Something told me to test agian in the afternoon and I got a smiley face ! So I am curious in the morning if the monitor will show that I am at peak fertility. Ohh well time will tell it is only hours away!!:happydance:

Good news!!! :thumbup:


This is my first AF on Clomid...and I don't like it!

Really bad pains, I was throwing up yesterday and (tmi) really really dark in colour, almost dark brown, and extremely gloopy. Very strange!

Anyway, back to taking tablet 1 again today (CD2-6)! Also bought Conceive Plus yesterday, £15!!

Love and :dust: to all. xx


----------



## tajah

heavenly said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> I finally got my smiley face today with the clear blue opk's. It was wierd because at 8 this morning it us the clearblue fertility montior it just said high fertily not peak (meaning ovulation) and the opk said nothing. Something told me to test agian in the afternoon and I got a smiley face ! So I am curious in the morning if the monitor will show that I am at peak fertility. Ohh well time will tell it is only hours away!!:happydance:
> 
> Good news!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> This is my first AF on Clomid...and I don't like it!
> 
> Really bad pains, I was throwing up yesterday and (tmi) really really dark in colour, almost dark brown, and extremely gloopy. Very strange!
> 
> Anyway, back to taking tablet 1 again today (CD2-6)! Also bought Conceive Plus yesterday, £15!!
> 
> Love and :dust: to all. xxClick to expand...

Hopefully this month is your month!!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hope this is your month! I got a call today with progesterone counts. They are at 29.6. They said that was great and scheduled a ultrasound for friday the 10th. I feel a little better but hope I can see a heartbeat friday!


----------



## tajah

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Hope this is your month! I got a call today with progesterone counts. They are at 29.6. They said that was great and scheduled a ultrasound for friday the 10th. I feel a little better but hope I can see a heartbeat friday!

Good to hear!!

So today i got. Peak on my fertility monitor n now my opk is not showing the smiley face. I bd all morning with no sucess thanks to preseed. My dh says that is was making him numb. So gotta wait till later tonight n hope that thwpreseed is gone. I hope i don't miss my ovulation. Not feeling like this is goiing to be my month. Dh says pressed is poison...lol


----------



## Hoping Julie

Does anyone have any idea how many mm the follicle has to be before ovulation? On the 30th I had a 22mm one.. that sounds big right? Then i had mood swings and crams the next day? Im trying to decide if i already ovulated or not lol.. that and i really dont feel like sex right now


----------



## samoorah1983

Ladies I'm back.. Got my blood work results.. Turns out I have abnormal thyroid.. I cried my eyes out.. OB told me that's what was causing infertility I was so upset... Today I did the Fallopian tubes checked with the dye.. Both tubes are open and I'm good, just feeling a ill crampy.. I have an appointment next week for a pelvic ultrasound which is to check my ovaries and uterus.. Now I have to wait to make an appt with my primary care to referr me to an endocrinologist to have my thyroid checked and start on proper medication .. Trying to stay positive.. Good luck to you ladies and I hope you get your BFP soon!! I will still be here and keep you guys updated ... :dust:


----------



## heavenly

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Hope this is your month! I got a call today with progesterone counts. They are at 29.6. They said that was great and scheduled a ultrasound for friday the 10th. I feel a little better but hope I can see a heartbeat friday!

How exciting, make sure you keep us posted! x



tajah said:


> So today i got. Peak on my fertility monitor n now my opk is not showing the smiley face. I bd all morning with no sucess thanks to preseed. My dh says that is was making him numb. So gotta wait till later tonight n hope that thwpreseed is gone. I hope i don't miss my ovulation. Not feeling like this is goiing to be my month. Dh says pressed is poison...lol

I haven't tried Preseed before, I bought Conceive Plus yesterday which we will be trying soon. 




Hoping Julie said:


> Does anyone have any idea how many mm the follicle has to be before ovulation? On the 30th I had a 22mm one.. that sounds big right? Then i had mood swings and crams the next day? Im trying to decide if i already ovulated or not lol.. that and i really dont feel like sex right now

I don't hun, all I know is that when I had a scan, my FS was very pleased with an 18mm follicle I had (CD12), and I OV'd the next day.



samoorah1983 said:


> Ladies I'm back.. Got my blood work results.. Turns out I have abnormal thyroid.. I cried my eyes out.. OB told me that's what was causing infertility I was so upset... Today I did the Fallopian tubes checked with the dye.. Both tubes are open and I'm good, just feeling a ill crampy.. I have an appointment next week for a pelvic ultrasound which is to check my ovaries and uterus.. Now I have to wait to make an appt with my primary care to referr me to an endocrinologist to have my thyroid checked and start on proper medication .. Trying to stay positive.. Good luck to you ladies and I hope you get your BFP soon!! I will still be here and keep you guys updated ... :dust:

Sorry hun. :hugs: I don't know anything about it but all I do know is that my friend who was TTC for ages and it turned out she had something up with her thyroid and it was treated and she now has a lovely son. At least you have a diagnosis now and something can be done about it. :hugs:


AFM, took Clomid today (2nd cycle of Clomid - CD2), hopefully will ovulate again this month!).

Love and :dust: to everyone. xxx


----------



## Hoping Julie

I really feel like i ov'd the day after my scan too! that was a tuesday. i had bd on monday and wednesday so hope i caught it! anyhow, about the thyroid thingy, my husband's cousin has a thyroid problem, they put her on meds and she has FIVE kids now... so dont lose hope. and hopeful mommy im happy everything seems to be goin well


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> I really feel like i ov'd the day after my scan too! that was a tuesday. i had bd on monday and wednesday so hope i caught it! anyhow, about the thyroid thingy, my husband's cousin has a thyroid problem, they put her on meds and she has FIVE kids now... so dont lose hope. and hopeful mommy im happy everything seems to be goin well

I know several moms that had thyroid issues as well. So like Julie said, don't lose hope! Julie it sounds like you have already ovulated so hoping you caught it! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## samoorah1983

Thank you all for telling me about women with the similar situation I'm in.. You guys gave me hope I feel so much better!! I'll keep you guys posted ... Thank you!!


----------



## samoorah1983

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Hope this is your month! I got a call today with progesterone counts. They are at 29.6. They said that was great and scheduled a ultrasound for friday the 10th. I feel a little better but hope I can see a heartbeat friday!

I'm glad to hear the good news.. Its gonna be great and I wish you a happy and healthy nine months. :hugs: keep us posted!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Whats your ladies opinions on alcohol and the tww? Our anniversary is this weekend and my hubby bought my favorite rum... If i did conceive i havn't even implanted yet so a few should be fine right?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Whats your ladies opinions on alcohol and the tww? Our anniversary is this weekend and my hubby bought my favorite rum... If i did conceive i havn't even implanted yet so a few should be fine right?

I'm sure a glass of wine would be fine! Happy early Anniversary!


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> Whats your ladies opinions on alcohol and the tww? Our anniversary is this weekend and my hubby bought my favorite rum... If i did conceive i havn't even implanted yet so a few should be fine right?

I would think that you wouldn't want anything in your system prior to even ttc but on the other hand they say an occasional glass of wine is ok. So I am really of no help!

Update with me. So an hour ago 7pm I did another opk and my smiley face was back which is weird because this morning it was not & yesterday it was there. Like I said earlier the fertility monitor said that is was peak! and yesterday the fertlity monitor just said high whereas the opk said had a smiley face. I wonder if preseed can mess with the opk reading? Just a thought or maybe the opk that I used this morning was bad!

anyways good luck to all! 

Hopefulmommy I hope everthing is going well for you!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

tajah said:


> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> Whats your ladies opinions on alcohol and the tww? Our anniversary is this weekend and my hubby bought my favorite rum... If i did conceive i havn't even implanted yet so a few should be fine right?
> 
> I would think that you wouldn't want anything in your system prior to even ttc but on the other hand they say an occasional glass of wine is ok. So I am really of no help!
> 
> Update with me. So an hour ago 7pm I did another opk and my smiley face was back which is weird because this morning it was not & yesterday it was there. Like I said earlier the fertility monitor said that is was peak! and yesterday the fertlity monitor just said high whereas the opk said had a smiley face. I wonder if preseed can mess with the opk reading? Just a thought or maybe the opk that I used this morning was bad!
> 
> anyways good luck to all!
> 
> Hopefulmommy I hope everthing is going well for you!Click to expand...

BD just in case! :sex:


----------



## heavenly

hopefulmommy2 said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> Whats your ladies opinions on alcohol and the tww? Our anniversary is this weekend and my hubby bought my favorite rum... If i did conceive i havn't even implanted yet so a few should be fine right?
> 
> I would think that you wouldn't want anything in your system prior to even ttc but on the other hand they say an occasional glass of wine is ok. So I am really of no help!
> 
> Update with me. So an hour ago 7pm I did another opk and my smiley face was back which is weird because this morning it was not & yesterday it was there. Like I said earlier the fertility monitor said that is was peak! and yesterday the fertlity monitor just said high whereas the opk said had a smiley face. I wonder if preseed can mess with the opk reading? Just a thought or maybe the opk that I used this morning was bad!
> 
> anyways good luck to all!
> 
> Hopefulmommy I hope everthing is going well for you!Click to expand...
> 
> BD just in case! :sex:Click to expand...

Definitely!!!


----------



## tajah

I think I'm out this month. Dh can't BD thanks to the preseed. omg. Maybe he can tomarrow n maybe there is still hope. I did BD 2 days ago. Don't know if it will help but Im just going to just prepare myself for AF! Next month I have faith that it will happen!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Guess i dont need to worry about alcohol and the tww as i cant stomach the smell of it right now lol. guess thats a good sign


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> Guess i dont need to worry about alcohol and the tww as i cant stomach the smell of it right now lol. guess thats a good sign

Hope you get your BFP!! As for me I still have to wait to go to my primary care appt on the 23rd. Of this month which is taking forever.. Cuz my primary care needs to transfer me to the endocronologist for my thyroid... I'm gonna call them tomorrow and have them give me an appt maybe this week.. I can't wait!! I just wanna go ahead and get my testes done so I can start on the meds already!! Ughhh so frustrating!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

samoorah1983 said:


> Hope you get your BFP!! As for me I still have to wait to go to my primary care appt on the 23rd. Of this month which is taking forever.. Cuz my primary care needs to transfer me to the endocronologist for my thyroid... I'm gonna call them tomorrow and have them give me an appt maybe this week.. I can't wait!! I just wanna go ahead and get my testes done so I can start on the meds already!! Ughhh so frustrating!!

i understand. If it doesnt happen this month i have to start on meds again


----------



## dreamofabump

hey ladies i was just reading through your pages and was hoping i could join?:thumbup: ive taken my 4th tablet of 50 mg clomid today first cycle. i have pcos and have been trying for two and half years. glad to see some BFP'S helps to keep us all positive. hows it all goin? i some no side effects yet except my jaw does ache, dont know it thats to do with the tablets. i also have my first scan booked for next friday x


baby dust to all


----------



## heavenly

dreamofabump said:


> hey ladies i was just reading through your pages and was hoping i could join?:thumbup: ive taken my 4th tablet of 50 mg clomid today first cycle. i have pcos and have been trying for two and half years. glad to see some BFP'S helps to keep us all positive. hows it all goin? i some no side effects yet except my jaw does ache, dont know it thats to do with the tablets. i also have my first scan booked for next friday x
> 
> 
> baby dust to all

Hallo. :flower: 

Good news you are getting a scan, will tell you what's going on.


Well AFM girls, you know I was feeling sick, dizzy and extremely tired? Well I realised this morning I had been taking 40mg Citalopram instead of my usual dose of 20mg, been doing that for 6 days! No wonder I felt ill, if you are on the wrong dose of ADs, the side effects are pretty bad. So relieved it's not the Clomid! What a twunk I was....:blush:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Guess i dont need to worry about alcohol and the tww as i cant stomach the smell of it right now lol. guess thats a good sign

It sounds like a great sign! Everything is super strong smelling for me right now~ :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> It sounds like a great sign! Everything is super strong smelling for me right now~ :thumbup:

idk im super bloated and a lil moody.. like right before af? its too soon for that though so not sure what to think.. well actually more bloated then normal. I tried to dress cute for a movie and i thought my jeans button was going to pop off


----------



## hopefulmommy2

dreamofabump said:


> hey ladies i was just reading through your pages and was hoping i could join?:thumbup: ive taken my 4th tablet of 50 mg clomid today first cycle. i have pcos and have been trying for two and half years. glad to see some BFP'S helps to keep us all positive. hows it all goin? i some no side effects yet except my jaw does ache, dont know it thats to do with the tablets. i also have my first scan booked for next friday x
> 
> 
> baby dust to all

Welcome dreamofabump! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes. I have my first ultrasound Friday as well. Hope we both leave with great news! :hugs:


----------



## Firsttimer919

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Mind if i join? Could do with some support tbh!!
> 
> Am on cycle 11 after losing my angel in February last year to Turner Syndrome at 17wks. TTC 8 months before her, and now month 11..
> 
> If AF arrives this month (about 2 weeks time ish..!) then i shall be starting 50mg Clomid too :)
> 
> xxx

Sorry to hear about ur loss!! I'm on cd8 and started Clomid 3-7 

What's ur story do u ovulate??
U should be ovulating around NOW


----------



## tajah

So today is 4dpo and I am sick as heck I can't keep my head out of the toilet and can't keep my eyes opens. I know it is to early for preg symptoms. That is what is going on with me. I wonder if this is a side affect from the clomid or robitussin. I have no idea. I also have af like cramps like she is going to come at any moment!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

tajah said:


> So today is 4dpo and I am sick as heck I can't keep my head out of the toilet and can't keep my eyes opens. I know it is to early for preg symptoms. That is what is going on with me. I wonder if this is a side affect from the clomid or robitussin. I have no idea. I also have af like cramps like she is going to come at any moment!

That is strange. Hope you don't have a virus or something. Keep us posted. I hope you are okay!:flower:


----------



## tajah

hopefulmommy2 said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> So today is 4dpo and I am sick as heck I can't keep my head out of the toilet and can't keep my eyes opens. I know it is to early for preg symptoms. That is what is going on with me. I wonder if this is a side affect from the clomid or robitussin. I have no idea. I also have af like cramps like she is going to come at any moment!
> 
> That is strange. Hope you don't have a virus or something. Keep us posted. I hope you are okay!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I hope it is not a.virus too. I really hope this passes soon.


----------



## tajah

So I talked to my doctor today and this coming cycle I have to take the clomid 100mg instead of 50mg and if that doesn't work then off to the doctors to see what the next step is...


----------



## samoorah1983

Welcome Dreamofabump were all here to ride this train to our journey of baby making.. Whether its BFP or AF we stick together till the end.. Hope this month would be the month and :dust: to all!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Update and back with my news, I fought the nurse on the phone to have her push my appointment earlier and she did, instead of going to see my primary care doctor on the 23rd I'm going in on tuesday...whew!! Can't wait... But everything else is good... Today I did the ultra sound for the utures and ovaries, ultra sound specialist said everything looked good.. Didn't need to worry about anything.. So far so good.. Waiting to get my thyroid checked so let's hope everything's gonna go through smooth... Anything new ladies??


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi Tajah hope all works out for you this month ... Did you start on a new round of clomid yet or no? How are you feeling? What does Tajah stand for?


----------



## tajah

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi Tajah hope all works out for you this month ... Did you start on a new round of clomid yet or no? How are you feeling? What does Tajah stand for?

i have not started the second round of clomod yet.im on 6dpo so i wait for af or areally miracle or a BFP. i couldnt BD on or after i o'd because i used preseed & itt made my DHmember numb he just got feeling darn he thought something was wrong with him. then we figured it shortl after.tajah is part of my name. oh yea if now af and no bfp on cd35 i take preverato bring on aunt flow & then the doc uped the clomid. to 100 mg. i feel better today but still feel like throwing up. i hppe i dont get double the side effects next cycle.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Went to the doc this morning and had my ultrasound. :) Everything looked good, I go back on the 22nd cause I was still too early to see heartbeat. I'm getting excited! :)


----------



## tajah

So I don't know of it is from clomid,prevera,or preseed bit Im leaning towards the preseed. It gave me the worse yeast infection ever.ughhh thank goodness I have yet to start af on had time to take Carr of before I start the new cycle of clomid which OS a higher dose. I will be drinking more cranberry.and eatting yogurt. For sure as well as water. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Hoping Julie

anyone ever used ept early digital? i believe i am 11 dpo. Wondering when i should test. This cycle i took a break from clomid but ovulated on my own. My symptoms include: Insomnia, increased appetite which has resulted in weight gain, back pain every day since about 3 dpo starting after dinner every night.. and i believe sciatic pain? At least i think thats what it is. Its left hip/leg pain. oh and tmi but my areolas have a red ring around them which is slightly raised. if im not pg im glad the dr will be putting me on something that makes you lose weight. my stretchy jeans are so tight right now


----------



## Hoping Julie

oh side note. i purchased one of those ah bras that you see in infomercials at Walgreens bc my boobs jumped a size :/ but omg that is the comfiest bra every lol


----------



## samoorah1983

Hoping Julie said:


> oh side note. i purchased one of those ah bras that you see in infomercials at Walgreens bc my boobs jumped a size :/ but omg that is the comfiest bra every lol

Hahaha bra sounds comfy!! Hope all is good maybe that's some good symptoms you posted up here, hope this month would be the month... So far nothing yet for me , still waiting for my appt on tues... Can't wait to get everything over with and finish with the headache ughhh the madness!!:wacko:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> anyone ever used ept early digital? i believe i am 11 dpo. Wondering when i should test. This cycle i took a break from clomid but ovulated on my own. My symptoms include: Insomnia, increased appetite which has resulted in weight gain, back pain every day since about 3 dpo starting after dinner every night.. and i believe sciatic pain? At least i think thats what it is. Its left hip/leg pain. oh and tmi but my areolas have a red ring around them which is slightly raised. if im not pg im glad the dr will be putting me on something that makes you lose weight. my stretchy jeans are so tight right now

I started testing at 10 dpo. Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## heavenly

Hey Clomidettes, how are we doing?? :flower:

Well, its CD12 for me, (2nd round of Clomid). Still getting Peaks on my Monitor. Last cycle, I got a Peak on CD13 and CD14, so hopefully it will be a good Valentine's week!! We have been BDing every other day for the past week, as I had Highs, and we will be BDing every day this week. Been using the Conceive Plus for the first time and it's very nice!!!

Love to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Well, tested negative yesterday. Oh well I guess just wait for af then get my weight back under control with exercize. Dr says the metformin should help me start shedding weight too if i end up starting af again


----------



## tajah

so today is 10dpo and i couldnt wait to test and i got a :bfn:!! no slight line nothing. It may be to early to tell but like I said it is very slim that I would get a BFP this month :nope:. I just wish that :witch: would hurry up and get here already!! That way I can get this show on the road and start cycle#2 of clomid. this time at 100mg. I think i am going to try the mucinex pills this cycle because that robitussin tastes so bad!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

tajah said:


> so today is 10dpo and i couldnt wait to test and i got a :bfn:!! no slight line nothing. It may be to early to tell but like I said it is very slim that I would get a BFP this month :nope:. I just wish that :witch: would hurry up and get here already!! That way I can get this show on the road and start cycle#2 of clomid. this time at 100mg. I think i am going to try the mucinex pills this cycle because that robitussin tastes so bad!

I agree with you on the robitussin tasting awful!!! Julie and Tajah, you could have implanted late. I'm hoping you all get your BFP!!!!


----------



## tajah

hopefulmommy2 said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> so today is 10dpo and i couldnt wait to test and i got a :bfn:!! no slight line nothing. It may be to early to tell but like I said it is very slim that I would get a BFP this month :nope:. I just wish that :witch: would hurry up and get here already!! That way I can get this show on the road and start cycle#2 of clomid. this time at 100mg. I think i am going to try the mucinex pills this cycle because that robitussin tastes so bad!
> 
> I agree with you on the robitussin tasting awful!!! Julie and Tajah, you could have implanted late. I'm hoping you all get your BFP!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!! i hope so but highly unlikely because i couldnt bd on o day from the preseed it made dh member numb for a week..lol


----------



## samoorah1983

Heavenly, hoping Julie, Tajah I hope AF stays away from you guys... As for me went to doc today and wanted to redo my blood work for thyroid to make sure it wasn't off, if results came back abnormal hell send me to an Endo, but so far so good his cycle we haven't bd just wasn't in the mood for it.. So hopefully once I get my results and I needed meds then we can resume with our life normally ...


----------



## Hoping Julie

Well, af decided to be romantic and show up on Valentines day ](*,) So, time for :wine: and a heating pad. Good news is that all that extra "weight" was obviously just water. I pee'd a million times and now my pants fit. Ugh.. Oh well have my fs appointment booked for Thursday. Hopefully he will give me the metformin and poss clomid again. We shall see


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> Well, af decided to be romantic and show up on Valentines day ](*,) So, time for :wine: and a heating pad. Good news is that all that extra "weight" was obviously just water. I pee'd a million times and now my pants fit. Ugh.. Oh well have my fs appointment booked for Thursday. Hopefully he will give me the metformin and poss clomid again. We shall see

OMG that sucks! Enjoy that wine though! Let us know what they say on Thursday!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> OMG that sucks! Enjoy that wine though! Let us know what they say on Thursday!

Thanks. Oh and I will. Whole bottle of white zin to myself after the day I had. Spent my entire morning in the hospital getting genetic testing bc of previous blood clots. My hematologist is going to confer with my fs to see if lovenox (blood thinner) should be implemented as well. So, this month is starting to look like lots of drugs.. I'm like ok quit scaring me, figure out a game plan and lets get something moving.. These issues have only been unresolved for 7 years.. oh hormones are beserk can you tell? Lol


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> OMG that sucks! Enjoy that wine though! Let us know what they say on Thursday!
> 
> Thanks. Oh and I will. Whole bottle of white zin to myself after the day I had. Spent my entire morning in the hospital getting genetic testing bc of previous blood clots. My hematologist is going to confer with my fs to see if lovenox (blood thinner) should be implemented as well. So, this month is starting to look like lots of drugs.. I'm like ok quit scaring me, figure out a game plan and lets get something moving.. These issues have only been unresolved for 7 years.. oh hormones are beserk can you tell? LolClick to expand...

Everything will work out. Hoping that you can have a game plan and get started on the meds you need. My magical concoction was the baby aspirin, metformin, and the clomid. Did you say you were on metformin?


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Everything will work out. Hoping that you can have a game plan and get started on the meds you need. My magical concoction was the baby aspirin, metformin, and the clomid. Did you say you were on metformin?

My fs said he would "most likely start me on metformin" If I didn't get pg this past cycle. So, I'm expecting him to put me on that. I'm not sure if they will put me back on clomid until I get my genetic labs back... Apparently clomid can increase risk in people predisposed to blood clots? But don't quote me as I am on glass # 2 lol


----------



## BabyBoyle

I'm seriously convinced this month.

Had a BFN every day last 7 days even though I am not even due yet.

The past 6/7 days my nipples have been erect (unusual for me) and painful.*

The past 3/4 days I have been so tired not gone gym and slept mid day, and last 2/3 days I've been feeling sick and hungry not long after eating and I usually don't eat until about 1pm ish.*

I'm either gonna be unwell and have a really heavy period and these are just sides from the clomid or I'm pregnant.


Argh this is Really frustrating!! :/*

Xxx*


----------



## Hoping Julie

BabyBoyle said:


> I'm seriously convinced this month.
> 
> Had a BFN every day last 7 days even though I am not even due yet.
> 
> The past 6/7 days my nipples have been erect (unusual for me) and painful.*
> 
> The past 3/4 days I have been so tired not gone gym and slept mid day, and last 2/3 days I've been feeling sick and hungry not long after eating and I usually don't eat until about 1pm ish.*
> 
> I'm either gonna be unwell and have a really heavy period and these are just sides from the clomid or I'm pregnant.
> 
> 
> Argh this is Really frustrating!! :/*
> 
> Xxx*

Is this your first round of clomid? Do you know what dpo you are on?


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yes hun it is, but i have no idea as not charting and have never charted etc..!! So im hoping that i OD late!! :(


----------



## heavenly

BabyBoyle said:


> Yes hun it is, but i have no idea as not charting and have never charted etc..!! So im hoping that i OD late!! :(

Keeping everything crossed hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Clomid can cause later ov. Fx'd! Off to see me fs in a couple hrs to see what my next steps are. I am hoping he has a clear easy to understand path set up for me


----------



## BabyBoyle

Julie thanks for that, kinda helps a bit!!! Feel super emotional and angry today, very negative :(

Hope the Dr helps you x :(


----------



## Hoping Julie

BabyBoyle said:


> Julie thanks for that, kinda helps a bit!!! Feel super emotional and angry today, very negative :(
> 
> Hope the Dr helps you x :(

It's understandable. The clomid and the stress can cause some mood swings for sure. It's back to clomid for me. Days 5-9 with metformin. going to do 2 rnds if needed and if by month 3 I'm not pg he is going to do some sort of trigger shot


----------



## BabyBoyle

its good he has a plan for you, are you being scanned and monitored?? Im not at all, just kinda going with it..!! 

I heard women get sides from clomid when taking the tablets, but im quite late in my cycle, so its strange.. feel either definately pregnant or its side effects. and the BFNs are making me feel the latter..!!! :(

Never have symptoms before AF so im not imagining them, for sure!!

Have you been ttc long? My Dr was a right pain in the ass about even helping!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

BabyBoyle said:


> its good he has a plan for you, are you being scanned and monitored?? Im not at all, just kinda going with it..!!
> 
> I heard women get sides from clomid when taking the tablets, but im quite late in my cycle, so its strange.. feel either definately pregnant or its side effects. and the BFNs are making me feel the latter..!!! :(
> 
> Never have symptoms before AF so im not imagining them, for sure!!
> 
> Have you been ttc long? My Dr was a right pain in the ass about even helping!!

I have a scan appt on cd 11. I had a hell of a time with the Dr.s on my husband's army base so I got referred off base to a local dr that is wonderful. And actual trying with timed bd and all of that has only been around 9 months, but I am being medicated and monitored due to abnormal cycles (i dont have real periods I just spot for a day) And because i have a history of blood clots. Does your dr plan on giving you an ultrasound next month his u dont become pg this month?


----------



## tajah

As I thought :witch: would be on her way. :witch: is here. I knew there was a slim chance. I am glad that I already prepared myself for this. So in 2 more days I will be starting my first round of clomid 100mg. i hope that I don't get more side effects!! If I don't get my BFP this month I have to go back to the doctor to see what the next step is. I wonder what it will be. Good luck to everyone this cycle I hope we all get our BFP's!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> As I thought :witch: would be on her way. :witch: is here. I knew there was a slim chance. I am glad that I already prepared myself for this. So in 2 more days I will be starting my first round of clomid 100mg. i hope that I don't get more side effects!! If I don't get my BFP this month I have to go back to the doctor to see what the next step is. I wonder what it will be. Good luck to everyone this cycle I hope we all get our BFP's!!
> :dust::dust::dust:

I started clomid yesterday again. Also on metformin now. Sorry af hit. it can be so discouraging. Fx'd this is our month!


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> As I thought :witch: would be on her way. :witch: is here. I knew there was a slim chance. I am glad that I already prepared myself for this. So in 2 more days I will be starting my first round of clomid 100mg. i hope thtaking clomid and all the at I don't get more side effects!! If I don't get my BFP this month I have to go back to the doctor to see what the next step is. I wonder what it will be. Good luck to everyone this cycle I hope we all get our BFP's!!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I started clomid yesterday again. Also on metformin now. Sorry af hit. it can be so discouraging. Fx'd this is our month!Click to expand...

thank you !! i wasnt discouraged because i knew it was gonna come.lol preeseed made the dh privates numb for a week so no bding on o day and wasnt sure it worked 2days prior. Since it was my first time ever taking clomid i say it was my trail and error month.. lol. it als. I dont o lets me know that it worked because af is here so i really did o like my opk and mo.itor said. last month i had to take prevera to bring it on.so i feell good about everything.kinda wierd but but i have a fweling this is my month now that i know what not to do. so i use robitussin or mucinex pillsor nothing to help with cm what do you ladies think?


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> thank you !! i wasnt discouraged because i knew it was gonna come.lol preeseed made the dh privates numb for a week so no bding on o day and wasnt sure it worked 2days prior. Since it was my first time ever taking clomid i say it was my trail and error month.. lol. it als. I dont o lets me know that it worked because af is here so i really did o like my opk and mo.itor said. last month i had to take prevera to bring it on.so i feell good about everything.kinda wierd but but i have a fweling this is my month now that i know what not to do. so i use robitussin or mucinex pillsor nothing to help with cm what do you ladies think?

My dr doesnt agree with the mucinex, but i have heard of some that do. I would go with what your fs says.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Joining u both! The witch got me on Saturday so today is day 1 of clomid cycle 2.. Was my 2nd month 28 day exact cycle, first time ever so hopefully that's a good thing!!!

If nothing this month I think it's getting upped to 100mg :) 

Strange we are all so close in days!! 

You both doing ok? Xxx


----------



## Hoping Julie

BabyBoyle said:


> Joining u both! The witch got me on Saturday so today is day 1 of clomid cycle 2.. Was my 2nd month 28 day exact cycle, first time ever so hopefully that's a good thing!!!
> 
> If nothing this month I think it's getting upped to 100mg :)
> 
> Strange we are all so close in days!!
> 
> You both doing ok? Xxx

I was told to do days 5-9 this time. I guess I usually have a short folly phase so maybe thats why? But Idk this is my third round and not really having any side effects at all. Guess thats a good thing


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys. :flower:

Well I am 6DPO, definitely OVd, no symptoms yet.

I have bought some more supplements and am starting acupuncture next week. She is a lovely lady and deals a lot with women and infertility and has a lot of success. Can't wait to start!

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> thank you !! i wasnt discouraged because i knew it was gonna come.lol preeseed made the dh privates numb for a week so no bding on o day and wasnt sure it worked 2days prior. Since it was my first time ever taking clomid i say it was my trail and error month.. lol. it als. I dont o lets me know that it worked because af is here so i really did o like my opk and mo.itor said. last month i had to take prevera to bring it on.so i feell good about everything.kinda wierd but but i have a fweling this is my month now that i know what not to do. so i use robitussin or mucinex pillsor nothing to help with cm what do you ladies think?
> 
> My dr doesnt agree with the mucinex, but i have heard of some that do. I would go with what your fs says.Click to expand...

Maybe I shouln't take it then. I asked my doc about the robitussin he said that I didnt need it but i could take it if i want to. He said that he doesnt really know if it help but it couldnt hurt. The robitussin just taste so bad. ughhhhh. I guess I can just drink a ton of water and hope that helps with the cm.


----------



## tajah

BabyBoyle said:


> Joining u both! The witch got me on Saturday so today is day 1 of clomid cycle 2.. Was my 2nd month 28 day exact cycle, first time ever so hopefully that's a good thing!!!
> 
> If nothing this month I think it's getting upped to 100mg :)
> 
> Strange we are all so close in days!!
> 
> You both doing ok? Xxx

Yes it is strange.lol but it wont be strange when we all get of BFP's this time around...hehehe:happydance: I am taking 100mg this month!


----------



## heavenly

I have some Robitussin in the cupboard from when I had a sore throat a while back, perhaps I should take it? What sort of dosage?


----------



## tajah

heavenly said:


> I have some Robitussin in the cupboard from when I had a sore throat a while back, perhaps I should take it? What sort of dosage?

here is an article about the robitussin
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html


----------



## heavenly

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hey ladies. I have been under the weather lately. Today I have my ultrasound to see if the baby has a heartbeat. I have still been following all of you. I wish everyone the very best. BTW metformin gave me stomach issues just to let you know...It was not very fun. I'll update later. :)


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Hey ladies. I have been under the weather lately. Today I have my ultrasound to see if the baby has a heartbeat. I have still been following all of you. I wish everyone the very best. BTW metformin gave me stomach issues just to let you know...It was not very fun. I'll update later. :)

Can't wait to hear some good news! And all I have noticed from the metformin was some stomach upset after i ate an entire grab bag of swedish fish. Lol.. or maybe i just over ate candy?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I have been under the weather lately. Today I have my ultrasound to see if the baby has a heartbeat. I have still been following all of you. I wish everyone the very best. BTW metformin gave me stomach issues just to let you know...It was not very fun. I'll update later. :)
> 
> Can't wait to hear some good news! And all I have noticed from the metformin was some stomach upset after i ate an entire grab bag of swedish fish. Lol.. or maybe i just over ate candy?Click to expand...

Yeah mine was more upset when I had fatty foods. I had my ultrasound today. Heartrate was 146 bpm. I measured 7 weeks so my due date will still be Oct. 10th. I did have a small subchorionic bleed which I had with my last baby that I lost at 13 weeks so I am nervous. They said my body would absorb it most likely though. (Strange sounding) How is everyone feeling? I am having a hard time keeping up with everyone now since we have a few girls now. :) Hope all is well!


----------



## hopefulmommy2

https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i67/Angelnatalie78/baby%203/CapturedVideos.jpg


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i67/Angelnatalie78/baby%203/CapturedVideos.jpg

Love sonograms! thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoping Julie

So, I had my cd 10 scan today and I have 3 mature follicles! Holy crap! We are keeping are fx'd that at least one of em sticks! And the dr said my lining looked better this month


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> So, I had my cd 10 scan today and I have 3 mature follicles! Holy crap! We are keeping are fx'd that at least one of em sticks! And the dr said my lining looked better this month

Congrats!! I'm sure at least one will stick!! I have a feeling this month is going to be a very good month for everyone!! Tons of STICKY BABY DUST!!


----------



## tajah

So clomid100 mg shOuld be named b**** in a bottle for me it has made me moody with some serious hot flashes!!! Lol I have to sit here laugh because I just realized why I'm so moody.My DH probably hates me right now poor guy can't do anything right around me the last few days. Oppsy . Well I hope all of this is worth it.


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> So clomid100 mg shOuld be named b**** in a bottle for me it has made me moody with some serious hot flashes!!! Lol I have to sit here laugh because I just realized why I'm so moody.My DH probably hates me right now poor guy can't do anything right around me the last few days. Oppsy . Well I hope all of this is worth it.

Lol! B**** in a bottle. I have the most painful cramps ever! cd 13. Omg bad bad


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> So clomid100 mg shOuld be named b**** in a bottle for me it has made me moody with some serious hot flashes!!! Lol I have to sit here laugh because I just realized why I'm so moody.My DH probably hates me right now poor guy can't do anything right around me the last few days. Oppsy . Well I hope all of this is worth it.
> 
> Lol! B**** in a bottle. I have the most painful cramps ever! cd 13. Omg bad badClick to expand...

I laughed too!! Hope your cramping gets better.


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> I laughed too!! Hope your cramping gets better.

Thanks! it did.. Now im on to mood swings lol. whoopsy


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> I laughed too!! Hope your cramping gets better.
> 
> Thanks! it did.. Now im on to mood swings lol. whoopsyClick to expand...

ya the mood swings are no joke either!! I hate my dh right now he cant do anything right! It makes it hard to bd! I think I just might give up this month!


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> ya the mood swings are no joke either!! I hate my dh right now he cant do anything right! It makes it hard to bd! I think I just might give up this month!

Oh no! Hope today is better for you. Not much to report here. Still dtd eod just in case the clomid causes late O. BUT I am almost positive O happened on day 16... I called dh to come home during lunch for bd that day so hopefully this month is it.


----------



## dreamofabump

hey ladies how is every body getting on? i havent been on in a while because my laptop broke and had to send it off to get fixed so im on day 2 on my second cycle of clomid 50mg. the first cycle was monitered by scans and we saw the egg and i also new when i ovulated and dtd at the right time. was ready to test today but had other plans and showed up the day before last. hada good last night and now here i am ready for round two so how is everyone havent had time to read through all the post yet xxx


----------



## hopefulmommy2

I just wanted to check in with everyone and see how ya'll are feeling. I'm still hoping for the best for everyone and love to check in with everyone!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> I just wanted to check in with everyone and see how ya'll are feeling. I'm still hoping for the best for everyone and love to check in with everyone!

Thanks! No real side effects from clomid or metformin this month. Af due the 12th so I still have a bit of a wait. How are you feeling? Everything still going well?


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to check in with everyone and see how ya'll are feeling. I'm still hoping for the best for everyone and love to check in with everyone!
> 
> Thanks! No real side effects from clomid or metformin this month. Af due the 12th so I still have a bit of a wait. How are you feeling? Everything still going well?Click to expand...

Well no side effects mean your body must be getting used to the meds. Hopefully that is good. I'm still taking the prenatals, metformin, and baby aspirin and now Zofran ODT. I have headaches, lots of morning sickness. (Thank God for Zofran ODT!) Sore boobies...But I am so extremely grateful for my symptoms! lol I bought a fetal doppler and in no way thought I'd hear the heartbeat yet but I found it last night! It was at 156 bpm. Anyhow... I am praying hard for all of you ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> Well no side effects mean your body must be getting used to the meds. Hopefully that is good. I'm still taking the prenatals, metformin, and baby aspirin and now Zofran ODT. I have headaches, lots of morning sickness. (Thank God for Zofran ODT!) Sore boobies...But I am so extremely grateful for my symptoms! lol I bought a fetal doppler and in no way thought I'd hear the heartbeat yet but I found it last night! It was at 156 bpm. Anyhow... I am praying hard for all of you ladies!!!:hugs:

oooh neat! Did you get insomnia at first at all? Just curious


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> Well no side effects mean your body must be getting used to the meds. Hopefully that is good. I'm still taking the prenatals, metformin, and baby aspirin and now Zofran ODT. I have headaches, lots of morning sickness. (Thank God for Zofran ODT!) Sore boobies...But I am so extremely grateful for my symptoms! lol I bought a fetal doppler and in no way thought I'd hear the heartbeat yet but I found it last night! It was at 156 bpm. Anyhow... I am praying hard for all of you ladies!!!:hugs:
> 
> oooh neat! Did you get insomnia at first at all? Just curiousClick to expand...

I always have insomnia :( I took Ambien for a couple of years but quit taking it when we started trying to conceive. So yes! haha


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopefulmommy2 said:


> I always have insomnia :( I took Ambien for a couple of years but quit taking it when we started trying to conceive. So yes! haha

Uggh ok same here. I used to take meds to help me sleep as well but haven't in a really long time. Insomnia is suddenly worse then normal. Trying chamomile tea and benedryl tonight


----------



## hopefulmommy2

Hoping Julie said:


> hopefulmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> I always have insomnia :( I took Ambien for a couple of years but quit taking it when we started trying to conceive. So yes! haha
> 
> Uggh ok same here. I used to take meds to help me sleep as well but haven't in a really long time. Insomnia is suddenly worse then normal. Trying chamomile tea and benedryl tonightClick to expand...

They told me Tylenol PM, unisom, or benedryl is safe. I'm still too scared to take anything but I'll have to get over it!


----------



## Hoping Julie

My dr also said beneydryl was fine. It seemed to help a lil last night. Though I was up bright and early when my husband's alarm went off


----------



## Hoping Julie

dreamofabump said:


> hey ladies how is every body getting on? i havent been on in a while because my laptop broke and had to send it off to get fixed so im on day 2 on my second cycle of clomid 50mg. the first cycle was monitered by scans and we saw the egg and i also new when i ovulated and dtd at the right time. was ready to test today but had other plans and showed up the day before last. hada good last night and now here i am ready for round two so how is everyone havent had time to read through all the post yet xxx

Did they keep you on 50 mg? How are you feeling?


----------



## tajah

So I of either today or yesterday according to my opk and cbfm. I bded yesterday and it was like a gallon of stuff so hopefully it sticks. Fx'ed :cloud9:


----------



## tajah

O,d


----------



## Hoping Julie

TMI alert... but..ugh... Ok, I am due for af around the 12th or 13th. I think i might have o'd on 2/29 but im not positive. that would put me at 8 dpo ish... anyways, right now mood swings and nausea (not uncommon before af) but i felt "wet" checked cm and its pink? Early period coming you think? or ib?


----------



## tajah

SO I THINK MAYbe implantation. Good luck to you!! I am 6 dpi and yesterday and today I have had the worse gas pains. I don't have to. Use the restroom. My lower back is sore too..ugh. sorry about the typos I'm on my phone


----------



## dreamofabump

Hoping Julie said:


> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how is every body getting on? i havent been on in a while because my laptop broke and had to send it off to get fixed so im on day 2 on my second cycle of clomid 50mg. the first cycle was monitered by scans and we saw the egg and i also new when i ovulated and dtd at the right time. was ready to test today but had other plans and showed up the day before last. hada good last night and now here i am ready for round two so how is everyone havent had time to read through all the post yet xxx
> 
> Did they keep you on 50 mg? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

yea his just prescibed me with 3 months worth of 50 mg and basiclly told me to get on with it and if i dont get my bfp on the last month then to book another appointment with him. i feel a bit lost to be honest because last month i had the scans i watched the egg growing and new when to test for ovulation but im on cd10 atm and im starting to do the ovulation tests but i just feel funny without the scans :wacko: but im still so happy that i ovulated last month as i dont usally by myself :happydance: but im having really bad side affects this month .... realli bad headaches and bad hot flashes allday even through ive been taking it at night. but i didnt get a chance to use my preseed last month didnt wanna ruin the moment :shrug:
but hows everyone else getting on ? x


----------



## Hoping Julie

dreamofabump said:


> yea his just prescibed me with 3 months worth of 50 mg and basiclly told me to get on with it and if i dont get my bfp on the last month then to book another appointment with him. i feel a bit lost to be honest because last month i had the scans i watched the egg growing and new when to test for ovulation but im on cd10 atm and im starting to do the ovulation tests but i just feel funny without the scans :wacko: but im still so happy that i ovulated last month as i dont usally by myself :happydance: but im having really bad side affects this month .... realli bad headaches and bad hot flashes allday even through ive been taking it at night. but i didnt get a chance to use my preseed last month didnt wanna ruin the moment :shrug:
> but hows everyone else getting on ? x

Sorry your getting bad side effects. That is never fun. Hope they ease up for you. Did the clomid lengthen your cycle last month by any chance? I am on day 28 currently but got a bfn on day 26 so im wondering if either the hcg was too low on day 26 or if im not pg and my cycle is just running slightly longer. guess i will know soon. I wouldnt worry that your not having scans, still using opks right?


----------



## dreamofabump

Hoping Julie said:


> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> yea his just prescibed me with 3 months worth of 50 mg and basiclly told me to get on with it and if i dont get my bfp on the last month then to book another appointment with him. i feel a bit lost to be honest because last month i had the scans i watched the egg growing and new when to test for ovulation but im on cd10 atm and im starting to do the ovulation tests but i just feel funny without the scans :wacko: but im still so happy that i ovulated last month as i dont usally by myself :happydance: but im having really bad side affects this month .... realli bad headaches and bad hot flashes allday even through ive been taking it at night. but i didnt get a chance to use my preseed last month didnt wanna ruin the moment :shrug:
> but hows everyone else getting on ? x
> 
> Sorry your getting bad side effects. That is never fun. Hope they ease up for you. Did the clomid lengthen your cycle last month by any chance? I am on day 28 currently but got a bfn on day 26 so im wondering if either the hcg was too low on day 26 or if im not pg and my cycle is just running slightly longer. guess i will know soon. I wouldnt worry that your not having scans, still using opks right?Click to expand...

yea im still using ovulation tests. i heard it can lenghten your cycle but not mine it made mine shorter from 64 days cycle to 31 day cycle. ive gone 9 months in the past without af so im all over the place without the clomid. xx but im keeping my fingers crossed you get ur bfp x


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ok. I am a couple days late but still testing negative. Going to the dr tomorrow to see what gives


----------



## tajah

So today is cd27 and I decided I couldny wait to test I use cb digit mid day & got my BFP. I have a doctor's appointment Monday to confirm. I am estatic. I pray I carry this baby to term!


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> So today is cd27 and I decided I couldny wait to test I use cb digit mid day & got my BFP. I have a doctor's appointment Monday to confirm. I am estatic. I pray I carry this baby to term!

Congratulations!!!! Did you use opks?


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> So today is cd27 and I decided I couldny wait to test I use cb digit mid day & got my BFP. I have a doctor's appointment Monday to confirm. I am estatic. I pray I carry this baby to term!

Also, what cd did you use the mucinex? Sorry so many questions i start my new round monday


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> So today is cd27 and I decided I couldny wait to test I use cb digit mid day & got my BFP. I have a doctor's appointment Monday to confirm. I am estatic. I pray I carry this baby to term!
> 
> Also, what cd did you use the mucinex? Sorry so many questions i start my new round mondayClick to expand...

Thank-you!! Yes I did use opk & clearblue fertility monitor. I also used instead soft cup . The muscinex I started the day after af ended up until 2 days after I o'd . Good luck to you this month tons of sticky baby dust!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

tajah said:


> Thank-you!! Yes I did use opk & clearblue fertility monitor. I also used instead soft cup . The muscinex I started the day after af ended up until 2 days after I o'd . Good luck to you this month tons of sticky baby dust!!

Ok thanks! How long did you leave the softcups in if thats not too personal of a question


----------



## tajah

Hoping Julie said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> Thank-you!! Yes I did use opk & clearblue fertility monitor. I also used instead soft cup . The muscinex I started the day after af ended up until 2 days after I o'd . Good luck to you this month tons of sticky baby dust!!
> 
> Ok thanks! How long did you leave the softcups in if thats not too personal of a questionClick to expand...

About 6-8 hrs. I forgot now but they say to leave the softcup in for at least 6 hrs. I'm going to inbox u


----------



## hopeful84

Just wanted to jump in and say I enjoyed reading this post ... lots of good information and some positive results. I'm starting my first round of clomid Tuesday, CD 5-9, so if it doesn't work this month, hopefully sooner than later!! All the best to you all!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say I enjoyed reading this post ... lots of good information and some positive results. I'm starting my first round of clomid Tuesday, CD 5-9, so if it doesn't work this month, hopefully sooner than later!! All the best to you all!

Welcome! I start my new rnd today (cd 5-9) so we will be close in cycle. Gl!


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> hopeful84 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say I enjoyed reading this post ... lots of good information and some positive results. I'm starting my first round of clomid Tuesday, CD 5-9, so if it doesn't work this month, hopefully sooner than later!! All the best to you all!
> 
> Welcome! I start my new rnd today (cd 5-9) so we will be close in cycle. Gl!Click to expand...


How many rounds have you done? I'm nervous about it :/


----------



## hopeful84

Let me clarify ... I'm nervous about getting my hopes up for it to work and then go through more months of feeling let down. I'm sure you know how that goes! Been trying for 15 months and had one ectopic. Found out recently I haven't been ovulating since. Hoping clomid does the trick! 

Been reading all these threads for a long time, and have never contributed!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> How many rounds have you done? I'm nervous about it :/

Two rounds unmonitored. Took a break from the clomid for a month while i was finding a new dr. Did cd 5-9 last month was monitored and the clomid worked (ovulated) but no bfp. Also on metformin so hoping this will be my last month. Are you nervous about side effects?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> hopeful84 said:
> 
> 
> How many rounds have you done? I'm nervous about it :/
> 
> Two rounds unmonitored. Took a break from the clomid for a month while i was finding a new dr. Did cd 5-9 last month was monitored and the clomid worked (ovulated) but no bfp. Also on metformin so hoping this will be my last month. Are you nervous about side effects?Click to expand...

Yes, also nervous about any side effects. Have you had side effects? 

I hope this is the last month for you!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Let me clarify ... I'm nervous about getting my hopes up for it to work and then go through more months of feeling let down. I'm sure you know how that goes! Been trying for 15 months and had one ectopic. Found out recently I haven't been ovulating since. Hoping clomid does the trick!
> 
> Been reading all these threads for a long time, and have never contributed!

Oh ok sorry about the etopic :( from my experiences and people i have known it can happen right away, but sometimes it takes a few tries. I am going to try the soft cups and mucinex this time


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Yes, also nervous about any side effects. Have you had side effects?
> 
> I hope this is the last month for you!

Thanks! I had some s/e the first cpl rounds. Some cramping, some nausea (mild) and some mood swings. No worse then pms really


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> hopeful84 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, also nervous about any side effects. Have you had side effects?
> 
> I hope this is the last month for you!
> 
> Thanks! I had some s/e the first cpl rounds. Some cramping, some nausea (mild) and some mood swings. No worse then pms reallyClick to expand...

Ok, that doesn't sound so bad. 

What are soft cups? I had seen those mentioned in a thread. 

I may go pick up some Mucinex tomorrow. Have you also heard of Preseed? I bought that and was using it before finding out I wasn't ovulating. I plan to keep using it and hope it can help. If you haven't used it yet, I thought it was a great product.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Ok, that doesn't sound so bad.
> 
> What are soft cups? I had seen those mentioned in a thread.
> 
> I may go pick up some Mucinex tomorrow. Have you also heard of Preseed? I bought that and was using it before finding out I wasn't ovulating. I plan to keep using it and hope it can help. If you haven't used it yet, I thought it was a great product.

I do like preseed, thank you! Soft cups were originally designed as a sanitary product. its like a little cap with a cup to collect mentsrul fluid that fits around your cervix, but women are inserting it immediatly after sex to pool the semen around the cervix as well. A woman on this thread used them last month and got a bfp


----------



## hopeful84

I do like preseed, thank you! Soft cups were originally designed as a sanitary product. its like a little cap with a cup to collect mentsrul fluid that fits around your cervix, but women are inserting it immediatly after sex to pool the semen around the cervix as well. A woman on this thread used them last month and got a bfp[/QUOTE]


Awesome! Thanks for all the information! I really appreciate it. :thumbup: I hope this can be a successful month for both of us!


----------



## tajah

hopeful84 said:


> I do like preseed, thank you! Soft cups were originally designed as a sanitary product. its like a little cap with a cup to collect mentsrul fluid that fits around your cervix, but women are inserting it immediatly after sex to pool the semen around the cervix as well. A woman on this thread used them last month and got a bfp


Awesome! Thanks for all the information! I really appreciate it. :thumbup: I hope this can be a successful month for both of us![/QUOTE]''

Here is the info that I read that really made me start using the soft cups!! https://womenshealthnews.wordpress.com/2007/08/09/instead-softcup-as-a-fertility-aid/
Hope You get your :bfp: sending lot of sticky baby dust to you!! :dust:


----------



## hopeful84

Oh my gosh, Tajah, congrats!! Thank you for the information on soft cups! I really appreciate it. 

I'm on Day 3 of Clomid ... take them in the morning at 9:30 and have been pleased with no side effects! Maybe a hot flash here and there, but that's it. I bought mucinex and have preseed, so I'm really hoping for a BFP this month. I only have one working tube after an ectopic last year so I'm praying hard! Will go in for my CD14 u/s next Thursday to check follicles. The waiting is the hard part :shrug:

CONGRATS AGAIN!! Hopefully all of us on this post still waiting for the BFP will get it soon :) :dust:


----------



## Hoping Julie

So, I have a 22 mm folly on cd 8! Fs advised beginning bd eod starting today!!! Tajah, i tried the soft cup today and I loved it. My fs didnt see any issue with me using them, and I can say that at the very least I feel cleaner
:dust: to us all


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Oh my gosh, Tajah, congrats!! Thank you for the information on soft cups! I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm on Day 3 of Clomid ... take them in the morning at 9:30 and have been pleased with no side effects! Maybe a hot flash here and there, but that's it. I bought mucinex and have preseed, so I'm really hoping for a BFP this month. I only have one working tube after an ectopic last year so I'm praying hard! Will go in for my CD14 u/s next Thursday to check follicles. The waiting is the hard part :shrug:
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN!! Hopefully all of us on this post still waiting for the BFP will get it soon :) :dust:

How are you doing? Are you using opks this month?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> How are you doing? Are you using opks this month?

Congrats, Hoping Julia!! 22mm is fantastic!! Time to get busy!! baby dustttt 

I'm doing good ... am on CD12 today (Tuesday)... have an ultrasound Thursday to check my follicles, so I'm crossing my fingers. Yes i have an OPK ... nothing yet, although I'm feeling some pokes and such in my right ovary, so I'm hoping that's a good sign that it'll show positive tomorrow or Thursday morning. Have been using the preseed and taking mucinex. 

enjoy the bd ;)


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Congrats, Hoping Julia!! 22mm is fantastic!! Time to get busy!! baby dustttt
> 
> I'm doing good ... am on CD12 today (Tuesday)... have an ultrasound Thursday to check my follicles, so I'm crossing my fingers. Yes i have an OPK ... nothing yet, although I'm feeling some pokes and such in my right ovary, so I'm hoping that's a good sign that it'll show positive tomorrow or Thursday morning. Have been using the preseed and taking mucinex.
> 
> enjoy the bd ;)

Good luck on your scan! my last scan was slightly uncomfortable (but not painful) i think bc the foll. was already pretty decent sized. I am on cd 13, I got my first +opk late last night and another + this afternoon. I had bd a cpl hours before my first + and again today so hopefully I catch it. Chinese gender chart says boy this cycle so fx'd lol!


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Good luck on your scan! my last scan was slightly uncomfortable (but not painful) i think bc the foll. was already pretty decent sized. I am on cd 13, I got my first +opk late last night and another + this afternoon. I had bd a cpl hours before my first + and again today so hopefully I catch it. Chinese gender chart says boy this cycle so fx'd lol!

Hope the two week wait flies by for you! I hate the waiting :/ Sounds like you bd'ed at a good time. Good luck!! My husband has to be gone tomorrow night for training, so I told him we had to bd in the morning before he left... hoping to time it right. We won't get to again until Thursday afternoon when he comes home for our appointment. 

I was rereading old posts to really catch up with this group and I saw that your husband is in the Army. Mine too :) 

BABY DUST!!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Hope the two week wait flies by for you! I hate the waiting :/ Sounds like you bd'ed at a good time. Good luck!! My husband has to be gone tomorrow night for training, so I told him we had to bd in the morning before he left... hoping to time it right. We won't get to again until Thursday afternoon when he comes home for our appointment.
> 
> I was rereading old posts to really catch up with this group and I saw that your husband is in the Army. Mine too :)
> 
> BABY DUST!!!

Oh wow, Where are ya'll stationed? I had a feeling he was military as soon as i read "training" lol. My dr said eod was plenty so I am sure ya'll will be fine. I am still getting + opks? I read somewhere else that sometimes that happens but this is totally new for me. Usually I either don't get a + or it only stays + for a few hours. Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Oh wow, Where are ya'll stationed? I had a feeling he was military as soon as i read "training" lol. My dr said eod was plenty so I am sure ya'll will be fine. I am still getting + opks? I read somewhere else that sometimes that happens but this is totally new for me. Usually I either don't get a + or it only stays + for a few hours. Hope it's a good sign.

We're at Fort Knox, KY right now. How about you guys? Thankfully, we're not dealing with the Army hospital ... it's pretty bad here. We were referred to a great specialist in downtown Louisville. Yeah my doctor used to say to bd eod, but when he prescribed this first round of clomid, he recommended every day from cd10-cd17 ... using OPKs too to detect an early/later ovulation. Because of that, I get nervous that I need to be having it once a day. I guess I'm freaking too much, and probably stressing myself out way too much, but how can we not when we're put through the ringer just to have a child :) 

I've had ovulation strips read positive for a few days in a row. My dr said in my case it could've been that the initial LH surge to ovulation didn't cause a successful ovulation, so it puts out another surge to hopefully get another egg out, to make up for the one not released. Of course for me, it never did successfully ovulate so I guess the hormones stopped pumping and the cycle moved on. I know that's not the good reason to hear, so on the other hand, I have heard that OPKs will read positive if you're pregnant ... I think the hormone released though can only be picked up once the baby has implanted. How many days have you been getting a +? The LH surge for a healthy ovulation can last up to 36 hours so you could just still be getting the + from your healthy and successful ovulation! Whatever it is, I hope it's a great sign and again, I hope the two week wait doesn't seem too long.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> We're at Fort Knox, KY right now. How about you guys? Thankfully, we're not dealing with the Army hospital ... it's pretty bad here. We were referred to a great specialist in downtown Louisville. Yeah my doctor used to say to bd eod, but when he prescribed this first round of clomid, he recommended every day from cd10-cd17 ... using OPKs too to detect an early/later ovulation. Because of that, I get nervous that I need to be having it once a day. I guess I'm freaking too much, and probably stressing myself out way too much, but how can we not when we're put through the ringer just to have a child :)
> 
> I've had ovulation strips read positive for a few days in a row. My dr said in my case it could've been that the initial LH surge to ovulation didn't cause a successful ovulation, so it puts out another surge to hopefully get another egg out, to make up for the one not released. Of course for me, it never did successfully ovulate so I guess the hormones stopped pumping and the cycle moved on. I know that's not the good reason to hear, so on the other hand, I have heard that OPKs will read positive if you're pregnant ... I think the hormone released though can only be picked up once the baby has implanted. How many days have you been getting a +? The LH surge for a healthy ovulation can last up to 36 hours so you could just still be getting the + from your healthy and successful ovulation! Whatever it is, I hope it's a great sign and again, I hope the two week wait doesn't seem too long.

I love Kentucky. I have some family there. We are stationed at Fort Bliss Texas, and we love love love it. Hoping to retire here. I know what you mean about military drs. I had to switch to tricare standard because they refused to refer me out in town. They kept saying "you're so young,just be patient" I'm not THAT young, and they ignored my irregular cycles. I really like my Dr out in town now though. And, lets see I have been getting a positive for about two days now... I'm about to go pee on another stick and hope its negative now 
:test:


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> I love Kentucky. I have some family there. We are stationed at Fort Bliss Texas, and we love love love it. Hoping to retire here. I know what you mean about military drs. I had to switch to tricare standard because they refused to refer me out in town. They kept saying "you're so young,just be patient" I'm not THAT young, and they ignored my irregular cycles. I really like my Dr out in town now though. And, lets see I have been getting a positive for about two days now... I'm about to go pee on another stick and hope its negative now
> :test:

Yeah, we love it here. Have only been here a year and are hoping to be here a while. That's great you like Bliss! I have friends there and they love it as well ... but have other friends moving there in April and they aren't excited at all. We've never been there. 

The military doctors here on post were morons when I went to the ER with my ectopic. It was bad enough, but they made it way worse!! That's awful yours were ignoring your irregular cycles. You definitely deserved better medical attention! 

How was the OPK test now? Will you get to go back for another scan to see the follicles?


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Yeah, we love it here. Have only been here a year and are hoping to be here a while. That's great you like Bliss! I have friends there and they love it as well ... but have other friends moving there in April and they aren't excited at all. We've never been there.
> 
> The military doctors here on post were morons when I went to the ER with my ectopic. It was bad enough, but they made it way worse!! That's awful yours were ignoring your irregular cycles. You definitely deserved better medical attention!
> 
> How was the OPK test now? Will you get to go back for another scan to see the follicles?

A lot of people have mixed feelings about Bliss. But we love the weather. It's a culture shock at first then you grow to love it. I think it may be all posts that the dr's are crap lol idk. Ugh sorry you had to deal with the stress and sadness of the etopic made worse by poor care. I had a scan on cd 8 and it was 22 mm, but that was the only one scheduled :/ Tests are still positive. I really hope it's not a bad sign and that i am peeing negative by tonight. How many scans does your dr schedule you? Are you also on metformin?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> A lot of people have mixed feelings about Bliss. But we love the weather. It's a culture shock at first then you grow to love it. I think it may be all posts that the dr's are crap lol idk. Ugh sorry you had to deal with the stress and sadness of the etopic made worse by poor care. I had a scan on cd 8 and it was 22 mm, but that was the only one scheduled :/ Tests are still positive. I really hope it's not a bad sign and that i am peeing negative by tonight. How many scans does your dr schedule you? Are you also on metformin?

I think all Army posts tend to be a culture shock haha. Fort Knox is in the middle of nowhere and not in an impressive area. We live up closer to Louisville because of it. 

I would call your doctor and just ask the nurse what OPK positives for 2+ days could mean. It is probably nothing at all, and I'm sure it'll ease your mind getting an explanation. Or maybe it could even get you in for another ultrasound. I only have one ultrasound, and they scheduled it on cd14 to see follicle size since my cycles are normally 28 days. 22mm is so great... that sounds so promising for you! I am not on metformin, but have a girlfriend who is. She's on it because of PCOS. She's on that and clomid and getting estrogen shots. I'm only on the clomid right now. I think the plan of action for me is to do 50mg clomid for three months, and if that doesn't work, run tests on the hubby and maybe me, and up the clomid dosage. What does the metformin do for you? Did your cycles become shorter on the medicine?


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> I think all Army posts tend to be a culture shock haha. Fort Knox is in the middle of nowhere and not in an impressive area. We live up closer to Louisville because of it.
> 
> I would call your doctor and just ask the nurse what OPK positives for 2+ days could mean. It is probably nothing at all, and I'm sure it'll ease your mind getting an explanation. Or maybe it could even get you in for another ultrasound. I only have one ultrasound, and they scheduled it on cd14 to see follicle size since my cycles are normally 28 days. 22mm is so great... that sounds so promising for you! I am not on metformin, but have a girlfriend who is. She's on it because of PCOS. She's on that and clomid and getting estrogen shots. I'm only on the clomid right now. I think the plan of action for me is to do 50mg clomid for three months, and if that doesn't work, run tests on the hubby and maybe me, and up the clomid dosage. What does the metformin do for you? Did your cycles become shorter on the medicine?

My cycles actually became longer. I would sometimes get two periods a month my cycle could be so short at times. The metformin is to regulate the way your body processes glucose. I think? Lol. i haven't done very much research on it yet. Idk, last month I had three follicles on cd 10. a 17, 18, and 19 mm i believe and nothing came of it so I am frustrated. I called the dr office and did NOT get a straight answer. Sort of seemed like the receptionist was blowing me off so I got pushy and someone is supposed to call me back. I am not sure why my dr does my scans so much earlier then most everyone else i know.


----------



## Hoping Julie

It's negative now so i guess I can chill out? Lol. ttc makes me crazy pants


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> My cycles actually became longer. I would sometimes get two periods a month my cycle could be so short at times. The metformin is to regulate the way your body processes glucose. I think? Lol. i haven't done very much research on it yet. Idk, last month I had three follicles on cd 10. a 17, 18, and 19 mm i believe and nothing came of it so I am frustrated. I called the dr office and did NOT get a straight answer. Sort of seemed like the receptionist was blowing me off so I got pushy and someone is supposed to call me back. I am not sure why my dr does my scans so much earlier then most everyone else i know.

That makes sense about metformin because I know it's a drug used to treat diabetes. 

I COMPLETELY understand your frustration. That's what I'm so scared of with this month ... because going on clomid I feel like there's "hope" but I dread AF and that feeling of defeat that we've felt month after month. 

Hopefully your doctor's office calls you back ... it is weird how so many doctors vary their treatment plans so much. I don't get that. The good thing is that you're at least getting the scans! I've known women on clomid going to the doctors and they weren't given that option. I'm going to my doctor tomorrow at 3 p.m. so I'll ask him about longer LH surges with the OPKs. See if he can offer up some other explanations.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> That makes sense about metformin because I know it's a drug used to treat diabetes.
> 
> I COMPLETELY understand your frustration. That's what I'm so scared of with this month ... because going on clomid I feel like there's "hope" but I dread AF and that feeling of defeat that we've felt month after month.
> 
> Hopefully your doctor's office calls you back ... it is weird how so many doctors vary their treatment plans so much. I don't get that. The good thing is that you're at least getting the scans! I've known women on clomid going to the doctors and they weren't given that option. I'm going to my doctor tomorrow at 3 p.m. so I'll ask him about longer LH surges with the OPKs. See if he can offer up some other explanations.

Thanks. I just recently tested and its negative finally so I guess that's good? Just came back from the never ending frg meeting LOL time to stuff my face. GL on your appointment tomorrow. Hope you have good results


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Thanks. I just recently tested and its negative finally so I guess that's good? Just came back from the never ending frg meeting LOL time to stuff my face. GL on your appointment tomorrow. Hope you have good results

That's fantastic!! Man, you're right on track :) :dust:
TTC makes me crazy pants too (just saw that post)!! DH keeps telling me "not to worry about it" but how can you do that when you're on all this medication and have had issues conceiving. 

After some resistance, I'm actually an FRG co-leader here. haha. 

Hubby was able to get home for a quick bd and then went back. I'm trying the softcups now... very different! 

good luck good luck!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> That's fantastic!! Man, you're right on track :) :dust:
> TTC makes me crazy pants too (just saw that post)!! DH keeps telling me "not to worry about it" but how can you do that when you're on all this medication and have had issues conceiving.
> 
> After some resistance, I'm actually an FRG co-leader here. haha.
> 
> Hubby was able to get home for a quick bd and then went back. I'm trying the softcups now... very different!
> 
> good luck good luck!!

Understandable to worry. I google the crap out of everything. It's literally like "i just pooped, i must consult the interwebs" hahaha. Oh yay! Glad he got home. How do you feel about the soft cups? I like the fact that they keep me clean, but I have a hard time removing them the next day. This was our first frg meeting with a new company, and I'm actually willing to sign up for some things now. Last company not so much. So, we shall see where it goes. Anywho, best of luck tomorrow. Let me know.


----------



## hopeful84

hahaha I know I google everything! 

I liked the soft cups! I did like feeling cleaner ... I only kept mine in for like two hours then took it out before I went to bed. Perhaps next time I'll keep it in longer. 

Just got home from doctor's appointment ... I have four follies, two on each side. Right side has a 22 and 24 mm folly, and left side has a 26 and 20 mm folly. I'm bummed the biggest one is on my left because that's my bad side with the damaged tube. Although my doctor assured me that your body makes up for it and the right tube can sweep over and scoop up the egg. Pretty crazy. Will be interesting to see what happens. I go back Monday for another ultrasound to make sure the ovulation took place, and if not, they give me a shot of hCG which basically gives the egg the extra boost to shoot it out. So we will be bd'ing through weekend! Has your doctor ever offered the extra ultrasound to make sure you did actually ovulate, and given the shot of hCG? 

Side note ... same with us for FRG. We had a bad experience at our first duty station. Hopefully things are different here. So far, so good. 

So you're a few days ahead of me, right? What cd? The dreaded 2ww :/ 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> hahaha I know I google everything!
> 
> I liked the soft cups! I did like feeling cleaner ... I only kept mine in for like two hours then took it out before I went to bed. Perhaps next time I'll keep it in longer.
> 
> Just got home from doctor's appointment ... I have four follies, two on each side. Right side has a 22 and 24 mm folly, and left side has a 26 and 20 mm folly. I'm bummed the biggest one is on my left because that's my bad side with the damaged tube. Although my doctor assured me that your body makes up for it and the right tube can sweep over and scoop up the egg. Pretty crazy. Will be interesting to see what happens. I go back Monday for another ultrasound to make sure the ovulation took place, and if not, they give me a shot of hCG which basically gives the egg the extra boost to shoot it out. So we will be bd'ing through weekend! Has your doctor ever offered the extra ultrasound to make sure you did actually ovulate, and given the shot of hCG?
> 
> Side note ... same with us for FRG. We had a bad experience at our first duty station. Hopefully things are different here. So far, so good.
> 
> So you're a few days ahead of me, right? What cd? The dreaded 2ww :/
> 
> Good luck!!!

Yay! Those are great numbers. Fxd for you :) I am about to divorce my dr. He blew me off and gave me a bullshit answer thru his nurse today. And last month I was concerned ovulation didn't occur bc af was so short and light and he just said "its safe to assume it did"??? GRRRR. I am on cd 15 right now


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Yay! Those are great numbers. Fxd for you :) I am about to divorce my dr. He blew me off and gave me a bullshit answer thru his nurse today. And last month I was concerned ovulation didn't occur bc af was so short and light and he just said "its safe to assume it did"??? GRRRR. I am on cd 15 right now

Yeah you deserve better treatment. That's horrible. I hated my first doctor that I was dealing with during my ectopic so I had my PCM refer me to another one in the TRICARE network. Maybe you can do the same. 

You're one day ahead of me, so we're in this together. fxd for both of us.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> Yeah you deserve better treatment. That's horrible. I hated my first doctor that I was dealing with during my ectopic so I had my PCM refer me to another one in the TRICARE network. Maybe you can do the same.
> 
> You're one day ahead of me, so we're in this together. fxd for both of us.

Yes! fx'd for sure. I did a lil retail therapy today. It helped the frustration :D


----------



## Hoping Julie

Any updates? I can only assume i o'd already as my opks are still negative. Hooray for 2ww :wacko:


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Any updates? I can only assume i o'd already as my opks are still negative. Hooray for 2ww :wacko:

I'm sure you did O!! I had a +OPK on Saturday and Sunday morning, and it was negative today. We bd'ed both days, so hopefully something took. 

I had my follow-up appointment today to make sure I o'd and if I needed the hCG trigger to push them out. Did not need the trigger, but I also didn't get clarity as to if I really did O or not. They think I did on my right side because there was some fluid, but my left side had a big cyst which is indicative of ovulation. My normal doctor was out because he had to tend to an emergency situation with a patient, so the nurse practitioner who filled in for him was NOT as helpful and clear in answering my questions. I've been googling like a maniac, but all I can really do is wait two weeks :/ 

I hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> I'm sure you did O!! I had a +OPK on Saturday and Sunday morning, and it was negative today. We bd'ed both days, so hopefully something took.
> 
> I had my follow-up appointment today to make sure I o'd and if I needed the hCG trigger to push them out. Did not need the trigger, but I also didn't get clarity as to if I really did O or not. They think I did on my right side because there was some fluid, but my left side had a big cyst which is indicative of ovulation. My normal doctor was out because he had to tend to an emergency situation with a patient, so the nurse practitioner who filled in for him was NOT as helpful and clear in answering my questions. I've been googling like a maniac, but all I can really do is wait two weeks :/
> 
> I hate the 2ww!!!

That's really cool that they do a scan to ensure you ovulated. My dr. just assumes. Yes, the 2ww is horrible ugh hope it goes swiftly and productively for you. If i don't conceive this month I am going to insist upon a second scan (if i dont conceive, next month is my last cycle) So, heres to hoping. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> That's really cool that they do a scan to ensure you ovulated. My dr. just assumes. Yes, the 2ww is horrible ugh hope it goes swiftly and productively for you. If i don't conceive this month I am going to insist upon a second scan (if i dont conceive, next month is my last cycle) So, heres to hoping. Do you have any symptoms?

I would definitely insist on getting the extra scan so you can really know if the clomid is doing its job. If you're getting follies and it's not doing its doing its job, you need to request the hCG Trigger to actually push the eggs out of the ovary. I do know that this shot is not covered under TRICARE and can run at about $185. But it will at least be good to know if you are ovulating properly. Didn't you say this is the first month you've gotten a +OPK?? That's such a great sign and I'm sure you are right on track. Did you get any O pains? Some women don't so don't stress if you didn't, but I had such bad cramping and bloating Saturday and Sunday when I was apparently ovulating. I am considering myself only 1dpo since I still have a +OPK yesterday, so I'm still a bit bloated. No symptoms here other than those O pains. I'm assuming since I O'd on CD 16 and CD 17, my period will come a bit later as well? Did your cycle get longer on clomid? Do you have any symptoms yet being on CD19? 

So this is your second round doing clomid and next cycle would be (hopefully no next time!!) your third? What will your doctor do next? Mine said three tries before more tests but I don't know what that entails. I know he'd check the hubby.


----------



## Hoping Julie

This is my second monitored cycle. I had two unmonitored. So if nothing this month I would be going thru round five. And i use the term "monitored" loosely right now. UGH. As for symptoms, if you consider agitated one, then that's about it lol. And the last round i was on my dr said he didnt see the point of opks so i didnt use them. I didnt really notice O pains.. at least not how my neighbor and other I have known who used this medicine described pain. My cycle was a few days longer then it ever is last month. I had a lot of bloating yesterday come to think of it, but that's not unusual for me on clomid.


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> This is my second monitored cycle. I had two unmonitored. So if nothing this month I would be going thru round five. And i use the term "monitored" loosely right now. UGH. As for symptoms, if you consider agitated one, then that's about it lol. And the last round i was on my dr said he didnt see the point of opks so i didnt use them. I didnt really notice O pains.. at least not how my neighbor and other I have known who used this medicine described pain. My cycle was a few days longer then it ever is last month. I had a lot of bloating yesterday come to think of it, but that's not unusual for me on clomid.

I understand your frustration :/ I dealt with dud doctors last year and it gets so irritating. I've heard people discourage OPKs before, only because some doctors believe that by the time they say there's an LH surge and read positive, it could be too late. That's why it may be beneficial for some to bd every other day during your cycle if you really want to hit it right. It's exhausting though.


----------



## hopeful84

How are you doing? Any symptoms? 

I am trying so hard not to think about it... keeping myself busy and trying not to symptom spot. But my nipples are so sore and those montgomery glands are so much more pronounced. I don't know if this is a normal symptom that comes after ovulation because of the hormones? Since I've never regularly ovulated, any new symptom I'm not sure if it's ovulation related or what.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> How are you doing? Any symptoms?
> 
> I am trying so hard not to think about it... keeping myself busy and trying not to symptom spot. But my nipples are so sore and those montgomery glands are so much more pronounced. I don't know if this is a normal symptom that comes after ovulation because of the hormones? Since I've never regularly ovulated, any new symptom I'm not sure if it's ovulation related or what.

I found a gym 3/4ths of a mile walking distance from my house. I am so sore that symptom spotting would be impossible right now. Though, I am pretty sure I did not conceive (gut feeling) Hmmm, sore nipples seem to be a pretty promising symptom. Fx'd


----------



## Hoping Julie

When do you plan to test?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> When do you plan to test?

Good for you for staying busy and working out! I probably can't test until at least April 12. Since I ovulated later, I'm not sure if that means my cycle will be later. I have two tests in the house and my goal is to not go buy more. In months past, I've torn through pregnancy tests and I hate that I wasted all that money.


----------



## hopeful84

I just read that people on clomid will have higher levels of progesterone, and higher progesterone can cause nipple soreness. So that explains that.


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> I just read that people on clomid will have higher levels of progesterone, and higher progesterone can cause nipple soreness. So that explains that.

I have done the same with pg tests. Im going to try and not test at all until I miss a period, if I miss it. Good intentions and all lol. I wanted to order pg tests today but i ordered a cell phone cover instead. Doing everything to stay more sane this month :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> I have done the same with pg tests. Im going to try and not test at all until I miss a period, if I miss it. Good intentions and all lol. I wanted to order pg tests today but i ordered a cell phone cover instead. Doing everything to stay more sane this month :winkwink:

You're doing so much better than me!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> You're doing so much better than me!! :thumbup:

Nah, you're doing just fine. I went totally batshit for a couple months LOL. That's why I took finding something to do more seriously this time around


----------



## Hoping Julie

Do you use fertility friend also? I just started using it this cycle


----------



## tajah

Hope everyone is well. Wishing you all a BFP!!


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Do you use fertility friend also? I just started using it this cycle

No, I've never used that website. I'll have to check it out. 
Yay for testing week :) fx'd and baby dust!


----------



## hopeful84

tajah said:


> Hope everyone is well. Wishing you all a BFP!!

Thanks Tajah! I should be able to test by the end of the week. I only have one test in the house and am hoping I can wait until my period's supposed to come. fx;d!


----------



## tajah

hopeful84 said:


> tajah said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Wishing you all a BFP!!
> 
> Thanks Tajah! I should be able to test by the end of the week. I only have one test in the house and am hoping I can wait until my period's supposed to come. fx;d!Click to expand...

Hopefully that's all you will need..kol unless your crazy like me and get your BFP and still take 5test thru out the week to make sure I was really pregnant..lol good luck and tons of baby dust. I will check up on you guys. I'm currently on bed rest do some bleeding which the doc says was from the placenta forming but I'm high risk due to my bicornate uterus so in the bed i shall stay. I can't risk another m/c . If i have one I have to have surgery to fix my uterus. Kinda scary. I did see a heartbeat after bleeding so that's a good sign.


----------



## hopeful84

tajah said:


> Hopefully that's all you will need..kol unless your crazy like me and get your BFP and still take 5test thru out the week to make sure I was really pregnant..lol good luck and tons of baby dust. I will check up on you guys. I'm currently on bed rest do some bleeding which the doc says was from the placenta forming but I'm high risk due to my bicornate uterus so in the bed i shall stay. I can't risk another m/c . If i have one I have to have surgery to fix my uterus. Kinda scary. I did see a heartbeat after bleeding so that's a good sign.

That's scary, Tajah. Get lots and lots of rest! 

Thanks for the encouragement. And yeah, I'll probably cave in and go buy more tests eventually. :wacko:


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thinking positive thoughts for you Tajah. I myself am fighting the urge to :test:
lol... Ugh I'm due on Thursday and I just need to wait


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Thinking positive thoughts for you Tajah. I myself am fighting the urge to :test:
> lol... Ugh I'm due on Thursday and I just need to wait

I gave in after lunch and took my first test. It was BFN ... should've waited and should've used fmu. I've been so bloated and crampy the past few days and am having increased cm. My bbs are sore, but that usually happens before a period, however my nips are still so sensitive which never happens. Have you had self-control, Hoping Julie? I bought dollar store tests today, measures 25 mIU, so I'll probably start testing in the morning through the weekend unless AF arrives. I honestly don't know if I'm 9 or 10 dpo, since I had two days of +OPKs. aahhh, I was doing so good until today!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> I gave in after lunch and took my first test. It was BFN ... should've waited and should've used fmu. I've been so bloated and crampy the past few days and am having increased cm. My bbs are sore, but that usually happens before a period, however my nips are still so sensitive which never happens. Have you had self-control, Hoping Julie? I bought dollar store tests today, measures 25 mIU, so I'll probably start testing in the morning through the weekend unless AF arrives. I honestly don't know if I'm 9 or 10 dpo, since I had two days of +OPKs. aahhh, I was doing so good until today!!

I also caved and tested this morning. Bfn. Wasn't surprised as I have no symptoms besides pms. I think I am going to take a break from meds after this cycle and just focus on getting in awesome shape


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> I also caved and tested this morning. Bfn. Wasn't surprised as I have no symptoms besides pms. I think I am going to take a break from meds after this cycle and just focus on getting in awesome shape

Some people have pms symptoms and it turns out pregnancy. And some have absolutely no symptoms at all. And, some people don't get a +hpt until a few days AFTER their missed period, so don't count yourself out just yet. 

I have thought the exact same thing, if I'm not pregnant this month, I'm gonna get myself in good shape and focus attention and stress on other things. :) I think this has been the worst 2ww for me yet. Clomid has given me hope, but I think too much hope, so it makes time go slower and will make the let down even harder.


----------



## hopefulmommy2

tajah said:


> So today is cd27 and I decided I couldny wait to test I use cb digit mid day & got my BFP. I have a doctor's appointment Monday to confirm. I am estatic. I pray I carry this baby to term!

Congratulations! I am so excited to hear this great news. I haven't been on here in forever. I wish you the very best of luck!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Annnnd I'm out again officially. Going to make a dr appointment tomorrow and see if he wants to add something or try something different or I'm giving myself a break. Best of luck!


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Annnnd I'm out again officially. Going to make a dr appointment tomorrow and see if he wants to add something or try something different or I'm giving myself a break. Best of luck!

I'm so sorry :( Yeah and maybe switch doctors too to get a fresh new start when you're ready to start trying again. Aww man, I am so sorry. I know that feeling :( 

I hate to even say it but I got a BFP tonight. I don't even want to get excited because I was really hoping we'd have good news together. Will go to doctor tomorrow to rule out another ectopic so I'm not excited just yet.


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ohhh yay! don't feel bad at all be excited!!! That's great news. I'm really not doing bad with the af as I was expecting it and am rethinking trying right now as it is


----------



## Hoping Julie

And I will think good thoughts that it's a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> And I will think good thoughts that it's a happy and healthy 9 months

Thanks soooo much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hoping Julie

Going to do a round of 100 mg with an iui... And I have a referral in for an out of state ivf if the iui doesn't work. ARRGGHHH fingers crossed!!!! On a bright note the giant salted caramel mocha frapp was AHHHmazing


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Going to do a round of 100 mg with an iui... And I have a referral in for an out of state ivf if the iui doesn't work. ARRGGHHH fingers crossed!!!! On a bright note the giant salted caramel mocha frapp was AHHHmazing

mmm that does sound amazing!!! 

So great you guys are taking the next step to make this happen! I bet it works this go around!! fx'd and tons of baby dust to you!!


----------



## tajah

hopeful84 said:


> Hoping Julie said:
> 
> 
> Annnnd I'm out again officially. Going to make a dr appointment tomorrow and see if he wants to add something or try something different or I'm giving myself a break. Best of luck!
> 
> I'm so sorry :( Yeah and maybe switch doctors too to get a fresh new start when you're ready to start trying again. Aww man, I am so sorry. I know that feeling :(
> 
> I hate to even say it but I got a BFP tonight. I don't even want to get excited because I was really hoping we'd have good news together. Will go to doctor tomorrow to rule out another ectopic so I'm not excited just yet.Click to expand...

Congratulations keeping good thoughts & prayers for you!! All will be fine!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

hopeful84 said:


> mmm that does sound amazing!!!
> 
> So great you guys are taking the next step to make this happen! I bet it works this go around!! fx'd and tons of baby dust to you!!

Hope everyone is still doing well! I am 3 dpo according to fertility friend and 4dpiui. Fx'd this is the last wait!


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Hope everyone is still doing well! I am 3 dpo according to fertility friend and 4dpiui. Fx'd this is the last wait!

Ahhhh fx'd for you!! Already 3dpo? That seemed to go fast! I hope the two week wait goes so fast! Are your chances for multiples greater with iui? 

Hope all goes well!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Hoping Julie

I thought it was fast too. I was given the iui at cd 10 and ff said i o'd on cd 11 so should be good timing if everything is correct. I dont think my chances of multiples are really any greater. My dr said he believed one of my follicles would most likely be dominant while he was doing the scan so if i conceive its should be a single baby. How are you feeling? Had an uktrasounds yet?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> I thought it was fast too. I was given the iui at cd 10 and ff said i o'd on cd 11 so should be good timing if everything is correct. I dont think my chances of multiples are really any greater. My dr said he believed one of my follicles would most likely be dominant while he was doing the scan so if i conceive its should be a single baby. How are you feeling? Had an uktrasounds yet?

That's fantastic!! Oh I'm so excited ... I really hope this is it for you. 

I have another ultrasound May 3 ... next Thursday. It feels like forever away. I had one the day after I found out I was pregnant because they wanted to rule out ectopic, but it was way too early to see anything. They guessed I was about 3 weeks and a few days along when I found out. Which makes sense, because I O'd later and I found out about 4 or 5 days before my missed period. So they've checked my hCG three times making sure it is increasing the appropriate amount. I definitely actually feel pregnant this time around, so I'm taking that as a good sign, I just want next Thursday to come so I can confirm everythings fine :) I think by that appointment, I'll be 6w5d according to my own calendar, so we'll see how accurate that is. 

Did you also take clomid with the iui? and is our doc doing better monitoring you this time around? and just out of curiosity, i hope you don't mind me asking, but is this something covered under TRICARE? I've always wondered what TRICARE covered in terms of fertility treatments. 

fx'd ... baby dust to you!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Ohhh how exciting! I'm sure everything will go just fine at your ultrasound, but I can understand a little anxiety. And, we had to pay a little over $200 out of pocket. I guess not too bad compared to what some other people have to pay. And, no he really isn't any better with scans so if this doesnt work I will be most likely moving on to a new Dr. I was on clomid 100 mg this time. The mood swings were horrifying LOL


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Ohhh how exciting! I'm sure everything will go just fine at your ultrasound, but I can understand a little anxiety. And, we had to pay a little over $200 out of pocket. I guess not too bad compared to what some other people have to pay. And, no he really isn't any better with scans so if this doesnt work I will be most likely moving on to a new Dr. I was on clomid 100 mg this time. The mood swings were horrifying LOL

$200 is not bad at all! 

Sorry for your mood swings. Poor DH. haha :wacko:

I cried yesterday because I was so exhausted. No other reason. I was just so tired, it made me cry. My DH thought I was crazy. The things us women go through! :shrug:


----------



## hopeful84

How are you doing, Hoping Julie? What dpo are you now? 

I had another scan today and SURPRISE, it's twins. We can't believe it. I'm still in shock. haha. 

Hope you get some good news soon!!! baby dust!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Holy crap! How exciting!!! Um, fertility friend, the online charting system i use, reanalyzed my ovulation date to cd 16. Which makes my iui very ill timed and a waste of money. So, I am like 8 dpo now with absolutely no pg symptoms but definite af symptoms. I am going to refill my clomid again and use it once i start af since there will be a wait for my new appt with my new dr... My old dr never even checked my tubes to make sure they were clear so i am going to push that issue as well


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Holy crap! How exciting!!! Um, fertility friend, the online charting system i use, reanalyzed my ovulation date to cd 16. Which makes my iui very ill timed and a waste of money. So, I am like 8 dpo now with absolutely no pg symptoms but definite af symptoms. I am going to refill my clomid again and use it once i start af since there will be a wait for my new appt with my new dr... My old dr never even checked my tubes to make sure they were clear so i am going to push that issue as well

Oh no! That's a bummer! A few of my symptoms early on felt like AF... so maybe that's a good thing. fx'd. That's so great you were able to switch doctors. I bet that'll be just what you need!! Good luck!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Well, since my lap is scheduled mid June i decided to take a break from meds. I went in today (cd 13) to see if by any chance i was ovulating on my own. Turned out i had a 21 mm folly naturally and my dr described my lining as triple striped and fluffy.. which i guess is good! So maybe I'll get a natural bfp if not at least i have the lap scheduled :D Anywho, how are you?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Well, since my lap is scheduled mid June i decided to take a break from meds. I went in today (cd 13) to see if by any chance i was ovulating on my own. Turned out i had a 21 mm folly naturally and my dr described my lining as triple striped and fluffy.. which i guess is good! So maybe I'll get a natural bfp if not at least i have the lap scheduled :D Anywho, how are you?

Oh how exciting!! That sounds promising ... enjoy the :sex: haha. That's how big one of the two I had were on CD14, a 21 mm and a 24 mm and it popped obviously, so fx'd for you! That'd be fantastic to take a break from the meds and then have it happen all on its own. Do you like your new doctor? 

Things are good here ... I have another appointment tomorrow which I'm excited about. I'm 9w3d along so just really wanting to get to that 12 week mark with no issues. Almost there! 

Baby dust to you ... and hope the 2ww goes super fast! I'm assuming your hubby also has a 4-day weekend for Memorial Day, so that works good ... you'll be busy ;)


----------



## Hoping Julie

I didnt end up gettin pregnant on my natural cycle so i went on for my laproscopy. While they were in there they found that both tubes were completely blocked bc of a lot of endometriosis. They were able to remove most of my endo and are giving me a good prognosis for getting pregnant now. I am quite sore as they had to do multiple incisions and removal of endo but I am very pleased that I finally have an answer and should soon get my bfp. And, how are you?!


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> I didnt end up gettin pregnant on my natural cycle so i went on for my laproscopy. While they were in there they found that both tubes were completely blocked bc of a lot of endometriosis. They were able to remove most of my endo and are giving me a good prognosis for getting pregnant now. I am quite sore as they had to do multiple incisions and removal of endo but I am very pleased that I finally have an answer and should soon get my bfp. And, how are you?!

oh WOW. So glad they found the reasons, but so sorry they found endo. But it's so great they gave you a good prognosis and you have a new plan of action. My aunt has endo and had healthy babies, one with clomid and one naturally. I wish you all the best! Can you start trying your first cycle after this procedure or are they having you wait? 

Things are going well here ... am 13w4d along. Had a great first trimester, thank God! Was just super tired, but escaped the nausea somehow. Am now peeing all the time, but so far so good. 

So happy for you that you have answers!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Glad things are going so well! My dr said as soon as i felt up to it i could start trying. So even in a vicodin haze i was demanding sex lol. Oh Lord its been a journey. i am cd 13 so we will see.. I can start a medicated cycle if nothing comes of this one. I think we are going to do a clomid/follitism cycle if needed


----------



## Hoping Julie

post op appointment is tomorrow. i am hoping they do a folly scan


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> post op appointment is tomorrow. i am hoping they do a folly scan

Haha vicotin sex, bet that was interesting! Hope the post op appt goes well. That'd be great of they did a folly check since you're right around that time. I'm sure things will be great for you from here on out! You have been through quite the journey ... You deserve a positive outcome! Fx'd for you and baby dust!


----------



## Hoping Julie

Thanks! they didnt do a folly count so i am just going to keep bd'ing a few more days. But, I was told that if i dont end up pg this natural cycle i will be doing clomid and a trigger shot for 3 month (if needed) if nothing comes of it i have to take a 6 month break to go thru a course of treatment for endo. Praying it doesnt come to that. Anywho! Have you gotten to see the babies on ultrasound yet? are you going to find out the sexes?


----------



## hopeful84

Hoping Julie said:


> Thanks! they didnt do a folly count so i am just going to keep bd'ing a few more days. But, I was told that if i dont end up pg this natural cycle i will be doing clomid and a trigger shot for 3 month (if needed) if nothing comes of it i have to take a 6 month break to go thru a course of treatment for endo. Praying it doesnt come to that. Anywho! Have you gotten to see the babies on ultrasound yet? are you going to find out the sexes?

You should be well on your way through your 2ww, right? I'm really hoping you get your good news. Prayers and baby dust to you. 

We've gotten to see the babies three times. They are growing fast... we had an appointment Monday and did see that one was a boy! The other one had its legs crossed and was all curled up so didn't expose the goods. I go back July 25 so hopefully we can find out the other sex. 

Keep me posted on you!!! fx'd!!


----------



## Hoping Julie

How exciting! Yay i hope you get to find out the other baby's sex soon. I am a couple days away from af (pretty positive it will arrive, but I'm ok with that) Will be starting 100 clomid and 10,000 units of novarel injection (hcg) My dr explained to me that I was basically trying to get pregnant with my tubes tied before the surgery so I have high hopes that this round will do the trick


----------

